# Do you know of any Playboy Models that are Hunters?



## phade

TTIWWP.

Best of luck!


----------



## Lien2

phade said:


> TTIWWP.
> 
> Best of luck!


Agreed!
I want proof as well if anyone can come up with any! 

Lien2


----------



## Flydown

Not sure about models hunting, but I certainly hunt them! Does that count??


----------



## DesignedToHunt

If memory serves, I saw an article online (yes, online lol) a few years ago from one of their models that did indeed hunt. She grew up on a farm raising and killing their own food and loved hunting. She even went in to depth and said that pheasant hunting was her favorite type of hunting because it got her family together for a day of fun.


----------



## Flydown

DesignedToHunt said:


> If memory serves,* I saw an article online* (yes, online lol) a few years ago from one of their models that did indeed hunt. She grew up on a farm raising and killing their own food and loved hunting. She even went in to depth and said that pheasant hunting was her favorite type of hunting because it got her family together for a day of fun.


Guess I should read the articles... :embara:


----------



## JC07Rhino

i was kinda sad to find out that one of my hugest tv crushes was a PETA member. Constance marie (ie. The George Lopez show wife) is a huge PETA supporter. i still don't mind checking her out haha


----------



## J-Daddy

If you find any that hunt I want one of them...PM and I'll give you my address and you can mail her to me. I'll hide her in my bow room, my wife never goes in there.


----------



## blew

How about Michelle McLaughlin - February 2008 Playmate of the Month

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/newshound/2008/02/hunting-outdoor-playmate


----------



## Flydown

J-Daddy said:


> If you find any that hunt I want one of them...PM and I'll give you my address and you can mail her to me. I'll hide her in my bow room, my wife never goes in there.


That's like caging a cat, it'll never work!

Good thought though...


----------



## blew

^^^
“I was supposed to go black bear hunting in August, but that’s when I was shooting my centerfold..."


----------



## Flydown

blew said:


> How about Michelle McLaughlin - February 2008 Playmate of the Month
> 
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/newshound/2008/02/hunting-outdoor-playmate


Winner! :thumbs_up


----------



## bowmadness83

blew said:


> How about Michelle McLaughlin - February 2008 Playmate of the Month
> 
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/newshound/2008/02/hunting-outdoor-playmate


Mother of godd!!:tongue:


----------



## Nichko

Hugh is a MILF hunter...


----------



## Flydown

Nichko said:


> Hugh is a MILF hunter...


Nope... Pretty sure Hef gets 'em well before thought of motherhood enter their minds!


----------



## trophyhill

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Alright...Yeah I'm serious. And I'll apologize now for taking up a space in the forum for this question but I actually CAN'T find any answer to my question no matter how hard I look...I figured Id have better luck putting this here rather than in the women's section.
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that Playboy is a big supporter of PETA but I was just wondering if anyone has come across a Playboy model that does in fact hunt...whether its rifle/shotgun/muzz or bow?
> 
> I have a very specific reason for asking....i'm just not going to tell you
> 
> Thanks!
> and again sorry!


are you thinking about becoming a playmate?


----------



## phade

trophyhill said:


> are you thinking about becoming a playmate?


Probably just thread bombing...so as to get reactiosn such as this. Maybe I'm wrong? She hasn't responded once. If she is, then god bless.


----------



## Stanley

None that I have met.


----------



## Nichko

Flydown said:


> Nope... Pretty sure Hef gets 'em well before thought of motherhood enter their minds!


You're right, I fixed it..

PQILTF 

Prom Queen...


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Hey guys! sorry for the delayed response, I'm at work....so yeah I actually already am a Playboy Bunny you'll see me in the next few spe mags (college, lingerie, naturals) ...but I have to fill out a questionnaire for my bio and I'm a little worried to put down that I'm a bowhunter with Playboy being such a strong supporter of PETA....What do u think?


----------



## wingmastr23

Well - you can see it's been done......However, If you are trying to make a career out of modeling, etc - I think you should keep your personal life seperate.

Oh.....and the obvious next question should be.....

PICTURES PLEASE??!! lol


----------



## BowHunterChck13

And for the record..PLEASE do not think that I am seeking attention...my initial reason for making this thread was to seriously find out if there were any models for playboy you have come across that hunt. Thats all. It is actually shocking how much information I've been able to find on PETA and how little I have been able to find on bunnys that love the outdoors..


----------



## Viper69

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Hey guys! sorry for the delayed response, I'm at work....so yeah I actually already am a Playboy Bunny you'll see me in the next few spe mags (college, lingerie, naturals) ...but I have to fill out a questionnaire for my bio and I'm a little worried to put down that I'm a bowhunter with Playboy being such a strong supporter of PETA....What do u think?


I think that with your response you will be receiving alot of friend request! Im first!


----------



## igorts

Sending one right away!
Good luck to u, playboy is PETA pet

Sent from my iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## boarman1

BowHunterChck13 said:


> And for the record..PLEASE do not think that I am seeking attention...my initial reason for making this thread was to seriously find out if there were any models for playboy you have come across that hunt. Thats all. It is actually shocking how much information I've been able to find on PETA and how little I have been able to find on bunnys that love the outdoors..


That is awesome you are doing the research in supporting our sport of bowhunting.I hope you find a way to list your pasion for bowhunting in the article and it would be nice to see who else supports bowhunting in your business.


----------



## phade

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Hey guys! sorry for the delayed response, I'm at work....so yeah I actually already am a Playboy Bunny you'll see me in the next few spe mags (college, lingerie, naturals) ...but I have to fill out a questionnaire for my bio and I'm a little worried to put down that I'm a bowhunter with Playboy being such a strong supporter of PETA....What do u think?


If that's the case, I'd make sure to take care of my career/family, etc. first. If the precedent is there, then it shouldn't be a problem. 

But, if it hasn't...I'd think twice. No sense getting into hot water over it, especially for a very unique and generous role to mankind. You don't want to put your earnings power in jeopardy while the iron is hot.


----------



## elk country rp

i guess it depends on how important hunting is to you. by listing yourself as a huntress  you'll likely alienate quite a few petards- which could cost you a few jobs. of course by putting it out there, you're also likely to have a better rapport with the folks who _do _work with you. there might be enough pro hunting folks in your industry to make it a smart move. :decision:

personally i'd hate to have to hide who i am at work, but it seems to go hand in hand with being a celebrity.... being true to yourself comes at a price sometimes.

obviously, we're all in your corner, but we don't exactly make up a majority when it comes to your future income potential. hopefully your decision ends up being the best one for you.


----------



## wingmastr23

phade said:


> If that's the case, I'd make sure to take care of my career/family, etc. first. If the precedent is there, then it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> But, if it hasn't...I'd think twice. No sense getting into hot water over it, especially for a very unique and generous role to mankind. You don't want to put your earnings power in jeopardy while the iron is hot.


Exactly why I would keep my personal business seperate......Being a Playboy model is NOT the end of the rainbow....it could be the very beginning....


----------



## nycredneck

wingmastr23 said:


> Well - you can see it's been done......However, If you are trying to make a career out of modeling, etc - I think you should keep your personal life seperate.
> 
> Oh.....and the obvious next question should be.....
> 
> PICTURES PLEASE??!! lol


Being in the entertainment field myself I could not agree more with this statement. It's not the "good old days" anymore.


----------



## phade

wingmastr23 said:


> Exactly why I would keep my personal business seperate......Being a Playboy model is NOT the end of the rainbow....it could be the very beginning....


Yeah, the money from promotions alone for appearances and beer/liquor manufacturers can help set one up for life if done right. Plus, it could lead to other avenues of employment that are financially rewarding.


----------



## nycredneck

wingmastr23 said:


> Well - you can see it's been done......However, If you are trying to make a career out of modeling, etc - I think you should keep your personal life seperate.
> 
> Oh.....and the obvious next question should be.....
> 
> PICTURES PLEASE??!! lol


Being in the entertainment field myself I could not agree more with this statement. It's not the "good old days" anymore.


----------



## sawtoothscream

pics?:angel:


----------



## BowHunterChck13

phade said:


> If that's the case, I'd make sure to take care of my career/family, etc. first. If the precedent is there, then it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> But, if it hasn't...I'd think twice. No sense getting into hot water over it, especially for a very unique and generous role to mankind. You don't want to put your earnings power in jeopardy while the iron is hot.


That is exactly what I am worried about...Hunting is a HUGE part of my life...and I am no way near ashamed or trying to hide that I hunt..I will support hunting and hunters for the rest of my life but I don't think it would be the smartest move making it clear that I support something the business I work for is against. Then again...the fact that I am unique in the respect that I DO bowhunt could also work to my favor and set me apart from other girls. 

Maybe I will just mention my camo boots with pink laces and change "when I'm hunting" to "When i'm in the woods" ...hunters will put two and two together...non hunters will be oblivious.


----------



## Adahy

I'm pretty sure Farrah Fawcett was a hunter, and she never called me once...after the hours I spent holding up her poster with one hand.


----------



## mikep43019

BowHunterChck13 said:


> That is exactly what I am worried about...Hunting is a HUGE part of my life...and I am no way near ashamed or trying to hide that I hunt..I will support hunting and hunters for the rest of my life but I don't think it would be the smartest move making it clear that I support something the business I work for is against. Then again...the fact that I am unique in the respect that I DO bowhunt could also work to my favor and set me apart from other girls.
> 
> Maybe I will just mention my camo boots with pink laces and change "when I'm hunting" to "When i'm in the woods" ...hunters will put two and two together...non hunters will be oblivious.


 that sounds like a good plan


----------



## goathollow

To the shagrin of many on here I might suggest that there should be plenty of modeling opportunites in the outdoors sports/hunting arena (maybe even your own hunting show) that wouldn't require you to disrobe. I say be truthful about who you are. You won't be able to hide it forever....no pun intended.


----------



## Afree

Since nobody has said it yet.....


Dibs


----------



## DesignedToHunt

adahy said:


> i'm pretty sure farrah fawcett was a hunter, and she never called me once...after the hours i spent holding up her poster with one hand.



:roflmao:


----------



## Whitey375

Adahy said:


> I'm pretty sure Farrah Fawcett was a hunter, and she never called me once...after the hours I spent holding up her poster with one hand.


My nominee for post of the year.


----------



## ToddB

:devil:How about a pic???


----------



## Skeptic

A playboy model......what every guy likes to look at and NO FATHER wants his daughter to become.


----------



## Jwillman6

I think most in the Entertainment field are liberal and I think the more conservative ones keep quiet about what they do/think, at least until they become very established in the industry. I would not lie if anyone ask if you are a hunter, but it may not be the right tiime to promote that you are a hunter. There is a way to debate a non-hunter and a way not to. Be polite about it and be knowledgable when you do this, but again at this time you might just keep your personal life separate. There are many liberal and conservatives that keep their personal lives separate from their professional lives and there is nothing wrong with this.


----------



## goathollow

Skeptic said:


> A playboy model......what every guy likes to look at and NO FATHER wants his daughter to become.


no truer words have ever been said...spoken like only a father would!!


----------



## Buckeye7922

ToddB said:


> :devil:How about a pic???


Im still waitin on this....


----------



## pinski79

they will just take the parts of your bio they like.


----------



## cityhunter346

With all the beaver Hugh Heffner has hunted over the years...how can he support PETA?


----------



## DesignedToHunt

[Originally Posted by Skeptic 
A playboy model......what every guy likes to look at and NO FATHER wants his daughter to become


QUOTE=goathollow;1061069361]no truer words have ever been said...spoken like only a father would!![/QUOTE]


As a father, you guys are correct, but come on guys, don't poop on her parade here.


----------



## Skeptic

DesignedToHunt said:


> As a father, you guys are correct, but come on guys, don't poop on her parade here.


 maybe a differing viewpoint is what she needs????:noidea: I honestly have no desire to see her naked. No offense OP.


----------



## phade

BowHunterChck13 said:


> That is exactly what I am worried about...Hunting is a HUGE part of my life...and I am no way near ashamed or trying to hide that I hunt..I will support hunting and hunters for the rest of my life but I don't think it would be the smartest move making it clear that I support something the business I work for is against. Then again...the fact that I am unique in the respect that I DO bowhunt could also work to my favor and set me apart from other girls.
> 
> Maybe I will just mention my camo boots with pink laces and change "when I'm hunting" to "When i'm in the woods" ...hunters will put two and two together...non hunters will be oblivious.


Might be a good "middle of the road" approach for you. 

As I said before, I truly hope you capitalize (monetize) on the opportunity. Best of luck!

One local girl up here was a recent Playmate of the Month but was under the age of 21. She has really lost out on significant income because of the fact she couldn't address the beer/liquor appearances/sponsorships. I'm sure she is making some decent money, but not near as what she could make if she were 21+.


----------



## the critter

Hmm...Well I have seen alot of stuff on AT. But this is a first...

A piece of advice I have always abided by is I will ALWAYS be true to myself no matter what walk of life. Can't say that will always keep people happy or pay the bills, but its consistent.

Best of luck to you, its no doubt a rare and once in a lifetime oppurtunity.


----------



## DesignedToHunt

Skeptic said:


> maybe a differing viewpoint is what she needs????:noidea: I honestly have no desire to see her naked. No offense OP.


Trust me, I get what you're saying man; I really do. No offense intended here either, but I'm not running out to grab the issue to say "WOW! She's on AT" lol

That being said, if she "has it" and wants to "show it" then who am I to stop her or put her down? If Playboy thinks she is worthy then that's all that matters to me.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

DesignedToHunt said:


> [Originally Posted by Skeptic
> A playboy model......what every guy likes to look at and NO FATHER wants his daughter to become
> 
> 
> QUOTE=goathollow;1061069361]no truer words have ever been said...spoken like only a father would!!



As a father, you guys are correct, but come on guys, don't poop on her parade here.[/QUOTE]

Lol don't worry, no one is pooping (raining?) on my parade....I completely understand their view point but in my opinion Playboy is the most respected business for portraying women's bodies as art. There are no vulgar or over the top pictures and they definitely do not belittle or disrespect women. 

each to their own...but i'm so excited to start this journey...

in regards to whether I should make it known that I hunt...I agree with the majority of posts...I am going to acknowledge the fact that I am an outdoors girl at heart..loving being in the woods, hiking, fishing and wearing camo...I'll leave the rest to myself and to the imagination of others..

I have found the answer I was looking for so before this thread gets out of hand, I will end here..

thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## 3children

I dated one out of the Playboy club in New Orleans, many years ago. We went camping and shot together at archery shoots. She hunted with me, and was a decent shot. She did havest a few hogs with her bow. And yes, she field dressed her own animal. Think of who reads the magazines, we do, and others like us, the working stiffs! (pun intended) We have a cheerleader that has a great relationship with her team and with us. (Laura) Be honest, do you want to put that you are a hunter!
Pat
We look forward to your pics! Best of luck for what ever you decide to do.


----------



## 3children

I dated a bunny out of the Playboy club in New Orleans, many years ago. We went camping and shot together at archery shoots. She hunted with me, and was a decent shot. She did havest a few hogs with her bow. And yes, she field dressed her own animal. Think of who reads the magazines, we do, and others like us, the working stiffs! (pun intended) We have a cheerleader that has a great relationship with her team and with us. (Laura) Be honest, do you want to put that you are a hunter!
Pat
We look forward to your pics! Best of luck for what ever you decide to do.


----------



## DesignedToHunt

BowHunterChck13 said:


> As a father, you guys are correct, but come on guys, don't poop on her parade here.





> Lol don't worry, no one is pooping (raining?) on my parade....I completely understand their view point *but in my opinion Playboy is the most respected business for portraying women's bodies as art. There are no vulgar or over the top pictures and they definitely do not belittle or disrespect women. *
> 
> each to their own...but i'm so excited to start this journey...
> 
> in regards to whether I should make it known that I hunt...I agree with the majority of posts...I am going to acknowledge the fact that I am an outdoors girl at heart..loving being in the woods, hiking, fishing and wearing camo...I'll leave the rest to myself and to the imagination of others..
> 
> I have found the answer I was looking for so before this thread gets out of hand, I will end here..
> 
> thanks for everyone's help!



You are 100% correct there. I remember being a young boy and finding my first Playboy and thought "Wow, this rocks". Then one day I found one of my uncle's Penthouse (I think) and there were chicks with animals and everything else and even @ 13 I was freaking offended lol

At any rate, good luck to you on your journey!


----------



## Buckeye7922

no  pics????


----------



## the critter

Skeptic said:


> A playboy model......what every guy likes to look at and NO FATHER wants his daughter to become.


I thought of this to skeptic, I dont have any children but I have buddys that do, and have daughters.

Definetly a different way to look at it..


----------



## Flydown

Adahy said:


> I'm pretty sure Farrah Fawcett was a hunter, and she never called me once...after the hours I spent holding up her poster with one hand.


There will be many comments on many threads before anyone comes up with a post as funny as this one!


----------



## pinski79

BowHunterChck13 said:


> As a father, you guys are correct, but come on guys, don't poop on her parade here.


Lol don't worry, no one is pooping (raining?) on my parade....I completely understand their view point but in my opinion Playboy is the most respected business for portraying women's bodies as art. There are no vulgar or over the top pictures and they definitely do not belittle or disrespect women. 

each to their own...but i'm so excited to start this journey...

in regards to whether I should make it known that I hunt...I agree with the majority of posts...I am going to acknowledge the fact that I am an outdoors girl at heart..loving being in the woods, hiking, fishing and wearing camo...I'll leave the rest to myself and to the imagination of others..

I have found the answer I was looking for so before this thread gets out of hand, I will end here..

thanks for everyone's help![/QUOTE]

good luck with your modeling. these guys will continue the thread, as they are not done leghumpin yet:tongue:


----------



## pinski79

Flydown said:


> There will be many comments on many threads before anyone comes up with a post as funny as this one!


x23


----------



## Skeptic

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Lol don't worry, no one is pooping (raining?) on my parade....I completely understand their view point but in my opinion Playboy is the most respected business for portraying women's bodies as art. There are no vulgar or over the top pictures and they definitely do not belittle or disrespect women.
> 
> each to their own...but i'm so excited to start this journey...
> 
> in regards to whether I should make it known that I hunt...I agree with the majority of posts...I am going to acknowledge the fact that I am an outdoors girl at heart..loving being in the woods, hiking, fishing and wearing camo...I'll leave the rest to myself and to the imagination of others..
> 
> I have found the answer I was looking for so before this thread gets out of hand, I will end here..
> 
> thanks for everyone's help!


If you really want it that bad then good luck and go for it.....just remember though, it's not something you can take back if it doesn't turn out the way you hoped. Regardless, good luck!


----------



## wingmastr23

Adahy said:


> I'm pretty sure Farrah Fawcett was a hunter, and she never called me once...after the hours I spent holding up her poster with one hand.


LMAO!!!!!!!!! Hilarious!


----------



## goathollow

Skeptic said:


> If you really want it that bad then good luck and go for it.....just remember though, it's not something you can take back if it doesn't turn out the way you hoped. Regardless, good luck!


My sentiments exactly. No one is trying to poop on the OPs parade. It is just that being what most would consider to be an "old fart" I have the advantage of knowing that there are some things I have done in my life that I would like to undo now. Just wanting her to know that there are lots of opportunities for smart, attractive young women that don't require taking off ones clothes to accomplish. Be that as it may, if this what she wants and sees it as her way to success then all the more power to her.


----------



## Stanley

I have seen some hogs and some Bunnys when hunting.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Adahy said:


> I'm pretty sure Farrah Fawcett was a hunter, and she never called me once...after the hours I spent holding up her poster with one hand.


hahahaha. :set1_rolf2:


----------



## warrenpeace

Guy are we forgetting about the Martin Girl Laura, she is a model Bills Cheerleader (which is ok but I am a Chiefs fan) etc.


----------



## pinski79

warrenpeace said:


> Guy are we forgetting about the Martin Girl Laura, she is a model Bills Cheerleader (which is ok but I am a Chiefs fan) etc.


no someone brought it up


----------



## GhostBuck_007

I like bunnies...


----------



## Booner1331

Whitey375 said:


> My nominee for post of the year.


I second that...LOL


----------



## grizzlyplumber

Any reason I can only see one of the pics out of 35 in her album?


----------



## trophyhill

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Hey guys! sorry for the delayed response, I'm at work....so yeah I actually already am a Playboy Bunny you'll see me in the next few spe mags (college, lingerie, naturals) ...but I have to fill out a questionnaire for my bio and I'm a little worried to put down that I'm a bowhunter with Playboy being such a strong supporter of PETA....What do u think?


hey thats awesome. i think you should be proud of the fact that you hunt and make it be known. if you stay in the closet you won't be doing us any favors.


----------



## wingmastr23

trophyhill said:


> hey thats awesome. i think you should be proud of the fact that you hunt and make it be known. if you stay in the closet you won't be doing us any favors.


So she should possibly cut her short moment in the sun shorter to accomodate you? Mighty selfish of ya...


----------



## tyepsu

To the OP best of luck to you and just follow your heart and don't let anyone in here or anywhere else guilt you into thinking what you are doing is wrong. Not all hunters are sticks in the mud when it comes to social issues. If you have been blessed with the ability to earn a living as a Playboy model that is great. You have my support. Like you said Playboy is a respected magazine. You may be in the minority when it comes to models that both support and sincerely enjoy hunting and fishing. I believe the way you have approached your bio for the magazine is smart. You are not hiding that you enjoy the outdoors, including hunting, but at the same time you are taking a good approach to not alienate yourself from your coworkers, employer, etc. Best of luck to you and enjoy this wonderful opportunity!

PS... not all fathers would mind their daughter posing for Playboy. Many would be supportive and happy for them.


----------



## robbcayman

I say go for it; you only live once. I'm sure there are girls that have been hunters out there, but most probably didn't advertise it.


----------



## ShepFL

Flydown said:


> Not sure about models hunting, but I certainly hunt them! Does that count??


Said another way you hunt Whitetails year 'round! 
I *used* to do that :wink:


----------



## Skeptic

tyepsu said:


> PS... not all fathers would mind their daughter posing for Playboy. Many would be supportive and happy for them.


 Please feel free to share your opinion once you have a daughter:doh:


----------



## a1hoyt.ca

You could always put on there that you are an archer not just a bow hunter it holds more weight in some circles cause archery is a great sport. Thanks for posting.


----------



## GobblerDown

BowHunterChck13 said:


> That is exactly what I am worried about...Hunting is a HUGE part of my life...and I am no way near ashamed or trying to hide that I hunt..I will support hunting and hunters for the rest of my life but I don't think it would be the smartest move making it clear that I support something the business I work for is against. Then again...the fact that I am unique in the respect that I DO bowhunt could also work to my favor and set me apart from other girls.
> 
> Maybe I will just mention my camo boots with pink laces and change "when I'm hunting" to "When i'm in the woods" ...hunters will put two and two together...non hunters will be oblivious.


What has our country come to? We are now worried that if we hunt it will hurt our reputation, but not worried about what posing naked will do to our reputation. It is a 180 from not to many years ago. For the record I like hunting and naked ladies.


----------



## tyepsu

GobblerDown said:


> What has our country come to? We are now worried that if we hunt it will hurt our reputation, but not worried about what posing naked will do to our reputation. For the record I like hunting and naked ladies.


There is nothing wrong with hunting or a beautiful woman being artistic with her beauty. Not all people are insecure with their bodies. This is 2011, not 1950. I think it is great that a beautiful woman that is passionate about our sport can use her particular job to share her love for the outdoors with those who may not have much exposure to hunting.


----------



## Skeptic

tyepsu said:


> There is nothing wrong with hunting or a beautiful woman being artistic with her beauty. Not all people are insecure with their bodies.


Please don't kid yourself. No one buys a Playboy magazine to see art or hear what other interests the woman in the picture has. Kinda like saying you subscribe to read the articles:doh: Yeah right!


----------



## trophyhill

wingmastr23 said:


> So she should possibly cut her short moment in the sun shorter to accomodate you? Mighty selfish of ya...


and why would she be cutting her "short moment in the sun" short?


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Hey guys! sorry for the delayed response, I'm at work....so yeah I actually already am a Playboy Bunny you'll see me in the next few spe mags (college, lingerie, naturals) ...but I have to fill out a questionnaire for my bio and I'm a little worried to put down that I'm a bowhunter with Playboy being such a strong supporter of PETA....What do u think?


I think you should be true to yourself and not sell out for Playboy. If hunting is a big part of your life than who cares what Playboy thinks. You're twice the woman of the other bimbo bunnys that support peta.


----------



## pinski79

Skeptic said:


> Please don't kid yourself. No one buys a Playboy magazine to see art or hear what other interests the woman in the picture has. Kinda like saying you subscribe to read the articles:doh: Yeah right!


I'm with ya skeptic, but I was trying to be nice. Guys don't care. Playboy doesn't care.


----------



## sawtoothscream

so whats your name?


----------



## pinski79

sawtoothscream said:


> so whats your name?


susan, what's your name? that was my 2000 post:sad:


----------



## joehunter8301

i havent read all the posts on her but i wish ya the best of luck and represent our sport in a very confident classy manner and you will be fine. i must say i am def impressed that you go this far out of your way to get our opinions. shows how strong the hunting community is.


----------



## txcookie

Yea miss nov 2009 from tx.. She signed me a copy and gave it to my mom who knows her. I actually remebered the chick myself but she was alot younger back then. was kind of odd having mom give me the magazine.


----------



## moonshiner

I would submit that any woman that hunts ..is of a "Playboy bunny" caliber.. beauty is only skin deep ya know.

that being said .. I think you should put down that you hunt ..Hunting needs all the positive press it can get


----------



## mikecs4life

a1hoyt.ca said:


> You could always put on there that you are an archer not just a bow hunter it holds more weight in some circles cause archery is a great sport. Thanks for posting.


Beat me to it. This is my thought as well.


----------



## Monsterbuck48

playboy model and a bow hunter double plus


----------



## solohunter

I don't think all the Bunnies are PETA supporters, in one episode of the Girls Next Door, Hef, Holly, Bridge and Kendra were in Chicago and they were cooking small steaks on rocks that were brought out hot at some restaurant. To the OP be yourself and have fun, out of all the bunnies I only want to meet one, Jenny McCarthy, man she was and is still funny as well as cute as heck. I always thought she went against the grain as the atypical centerfold, good luck. Btw, I have a daughter and I would hope that I would love her unconditionally in whatever(mostly)she wants to do, and a daughter who becomes a playmate? Could I go to a party at The Mansion then....you know to watch out for my daughter:wink:


----------



## trkyslr

What???? Still not even one pic?????????? Archery talk wo"man" law


----------



## wingmastr23

trophyhill said:


> and why would she be cutting her "short moment in the sun" short?


Because whether you want to recognize it or not - the world we now live in doesn't really like hunting - and ESPECIALLY the "Hollywood/Glam" crowd.....a bunch of liberal whiners......So when one of the "flamboyant" big wigs gets wind of it - they could blacklist her in a heartbeat.

I know someone personally that this has happened to.....

What you do in your personal life DOES matter when it comes to the career choice you choose. Once you get to the top - you are free to do what you want - until then, you have please the people above you....that's just how it goes.

Posing for Playboy is NOT the pinnacle ($$$ wise) Once she poses, there will be TONS of interest - IF she holds her cards tight. 

The less people know about you - the less they have to dislike.....


----------



## Flydown

GobblerDown said:


> What has our country come to? We are now worried that if we hunt it will hurt our reputation, but not worried about what posing naked will do to our reputation. It is a 180 from not to many years ago.


Amen!
Great statement here. Really makes ya' think...


----------



## ngabowhunter

BowHunterChck13 said:


> That is exactly what I am worried about...Hunting is a HUGE part of my life...and I am no way near ashamed or trying to hide that I hunt..I will support hunting and hunters for the rest of my life but I don't think it would be the smartest move making it clear that I support something the business I work for is against. Then again...the fact that I am unique in the respect that I DO bowhunt could also work to my favor and set me apart from other girls.
> 
> Maybe I will just mention my camo boots with pink laces and change "when I'm hunting" to "When i'm in the woods" ...hunters will put two and two together...non hunters will be oblivious.


I agree and a fan already


----------



## 7x7 bull

This thread is worthless without pics!!!!!!


----------



## Briar

As with any job interview, I tend to keep what I do with my personal time out of the limelight until I have the job and have started. Personally if pursueing a modeling job with playboy is a big career move for you, get that up and running and get famous and THEN use your fame to promote what you believe in. I think you will help yourself and the sport you love much more effectively that way.


----------



## DocMort

Adahy said:


> I'm pretty sure Farrah Fawcett was a hunter, and she never called me once...after the hours I spent holding up her poster with one hand.


This very well might be the funniest post I have seen in my 2 years on here.


----------



## DocMort

Go get it just be happy with what and who you are. In all honest who gives a flying Eff what others think as long as your happy with yourself.


----------



## wingmastr23

Briar said:


> As with any job interview, I tend to keep what I do with my personal time out of the limelight until I have the job and have started. Personally if pursueing a modeling job with playboy is a big career move for you, get that up and running and get famous and THEN use your fame to promote what you believe in. I think you will help yourself and the sport you love much more effectively that way.


:thumbs_up


----------



## sizthediz

does it count if you have a playboy in the stand/blind with you? just cause shee aint shootin shes still there


----------



## qdmbucks

I can't believe I went through 4 pages of this thread and ONLY 1 PIC!!! ***? With a title like that I expected a little more. Still a fun read with some great quotes. 

Matt


----------



## sizthediz

i could give ya some pics but they would be like rep. weiners of ny?


----------



## ILLbucknut

qdmbucks said:


> I can't believe I went through 4 pages of this thread and ONLY 1 PIC!!! ***? With a title like that I expected a little more. Still a fun read with some great quotes.
> 
> Matt


With over 5200 views I dont think your alone.


----------



## leper65

Flydown said:


> Guess I should read the articles... :embara:


Articles? When did they start adding articles?


----------



## VAZ7HUNTER

If you want to see her pic that bad look up her profile, she has a album on there.


----------



## happyhunter62

blew said:


> How about Michelle McLaughlin - February 2008 Playmate of the Month
> 
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/newshound/2008/02/hunting-outdoor-playmate


man oh man!!! i would love to have that in my blind!!!


----------



## turkeyhunter60

Have you guys looked at Bowhunterchicks13 album...She only looks like shes 14 years old....I think it's alittle inappropriate to me... ....I think you've been HAD........


----------



## solohunter

turkeyhunter60 said:


> Have you guys looked at Bowhunterchicks13 album...She only looks like shes 14 years old....I think it's alittle inappropriate to me... ....I think you've been HAD........


but you had to look too....:wink:


----------



## RickH78

Briar said:


> As with any job interview, I tend to keep what I do with my personal time out of the limelight until I have the job and have started. Personally if pursueing a modeling job with playboy is a big career move for you, get that up and running and get famous and THEN use your fame to promote what you believe in. I think you will help yourself and the sport you love much more effectively that way.


Best post in this thread.


----------



## robbcayman

turkeyhunter60 said:


> Have you guys looked at Bowhunterchicks13 album...She only looks like shes 14 years old....I think it's alittle inappropriate to me... ....I think you've been HAD........


Chris Hansen is lurking and waiting to pounce on some of these pervs!!


----------



## sawtoothscream

turkeyhunter60 said:


> Have you guys looked at Bowhunterchicks13 album...She only looks like shes 14 years old....I think it's alittle inappropriate to me... ....I think you've been HAD........


i know girls older then me that dont look there age. im 20. girl i work with is 18 but looks younger. im sure she is over 18


----------



## BOHO

if there are any models that hunt I would think it would be very few. the lifestyles from people that hunt to that type of profession just seem so distant to me. anything is possible naturally but Id say that would be rare. Best of luck to ya


----------



## ember

Hef is a wolf in lamb's clothing imp: 

Stick with hunting.


----------



## Crypsis

Stick to your beliefs...they are all you have


----------



## Punch_Free4L

I'm disappointed,I went through this whole thread and only found 1 pic....what was the question again??????


----------



## moondoondude

Awesome thread and a great read. If you love doing something, then why not support it?


----------



## Tax Lawyer

If Playboy wanted my 33 yro wife who models and works as a guidance counselor, I'd be 100% for it. She doesn't hunt but she helps me in and out of the woods and is completely supportive of the outdoor lifestyle.


----------



## duckslayer096

No way that's ur wife
Matt


----------



## Ichabodcrane

Look at how many views a thread gets when the word Playboy is in the title..........lol :wink:


----------



## BlacktailBryan

A girl I went to highschool with was in the April '93 issue, in a college co-eds section, and she was a duck & pheasant hunter.


----------



## duckslayer096

turkeyhunter60 said:


> Have you guys looked at Bowhunterchicks13 album...She only looks like shes 14 years old....I think it's alittle inappropriate to me... ....I think you've been HAD........


16 I bet
Matt


----------



## Tax Lawyer

duckslayer096 said:


> No way that's ur wife
> Matt


I love it when people assume everyone lies on AT.

Here's a pic of us after we were married and after my accident (where she slept on a chair next to my hospital bed for 40 straight days). You can compare the pic to the pic of me in my profile.


----------



## ruttingbuck

I don't know if Playboy wants your wife, but I do. Couldn't resist!


----------



## the critter

Tax Lawyer said:


> I love it when people assume everyone lies on AT.
> 
> Here's a pic of us after we were married and after my accident (where she slept on a chair next to my hospital bed for 40 straight days). You can compare the pic to the pic of me in my profile.


Thats love right there man, she sounds like a good one...


----------



## Tax Lawyer

the critter said:


> Thats love right there man, she sounds like a good one...


Her looks are incidental. She's one in a billion.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Wow well, what a long day...spent the day in Brooklyn at my first shoot...I'll be in the up coming months issues of college girls, naturals and lingerie...with the interview (which you will be able to see on playboy.com soon..you'll know it's me because I'll be the only girl talking about the outdoors!! Lol) I decided to just say 3-D archery, fishing and hiking...over all the shoot went SO well even though the producer was a vegan and animal rights activist (eek) ...VERY sweet lady though and I respect her for all of her opinions as well as accomplishments...any who...keep an eye on this thread, I'm gonna need some hunting supporters one day soon!!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Oh and for the record, I turned 21 in April...so no..I'm not 14 even though I may look it....silly silly.


----------



## PAstringking

Tax Lawyer said:


> Her looks are incidental. She's one in a billion.


you aint kiddin brother!!


----------



## GhostBuck_007

Congrats, the best of luck to you...


----------



## robbcayman

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Wow well, what a long day...spent the day in Brooklyn at my first shoot...I'll be in the up coming months issues of college girls, naturals and lingerie...with the interview (which you will be able to see on playboy.com soon..you'll know it's me because I'll be the only girl talking about the outdoors!! Lol) I decided to just say 3-D archery, fishing and hiking...over all the shoot went SO well even though the producer was a vegan and animal rights activist (eek) ...VERY sweet lady though and I respect her for all of her opinions as well as accomplishments...any who...keep an eye on this thread, I'm gonna need some hunting supporters one day soon!!


Congrats!!


----------



## ember

I am posing for Playgirl in the November with my bow and boots only in a treestand - muscles flexed. 



Figured I would shut this one down for good.


----------



## Punch_Free4L

ember said:


> I am posing for Playgirl in the November with my bow and boots only in a treestand - muscles flexed.
> 
> 
> 
> Figured I would shut this one down for good.



Ahhh the humanity............


----------



## bowmadness83

ember said:


> I am posing for Playgirl in the November with my bow and boots only in a treestand - muscles flexed.
> 
> 
> 
> Figured I would shut this one down for good.


 Nooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## jfreeman

i say mention. if it's that important to you then you sure as heck better. there is NO reason you should have to hide something about you just for peta's sake. bs if playboy wont allow you. i hate that everybody is expected to be tolerant if it means hurting someones feelings, cant everybody just shut up and let americans be americans? im by no means a feminist but im sure a libertarian. rrrrggggg i hate hitting the reply button on this but i had to say it


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Right before my interview!


----------



## JG358

duckslayer096 said:


> No way that's ur wife
> Matt


:noidea: Why not?


----------



## bigdogg2002

Easy on the eyes forsure!


----------



## deer2fowl

WoW!:tongue::zip::mg:


----------



## PineBarrenNick

best of luck with your modeling and good luck this fall.
good to see women in the sport/tradition. 

Nick


----------



## Rooster7

Congratulations on your break! This could be a big thing for you. Keep it real and you'll do just fine!

Rooster


----------



## BlkdOutZ7Xtreme

So.... Want to share a ground blind this fall ?


----------



## ftshooter

Congrads ,,on your shoot ,,etc...And hey if you get to hard of time over your outdoor life style from them ...Go on your own ..modle for outdoor products ..do a hunting show etc...Best of luck to you ...


----------



## The Hood

I been hanging out in a tree for decades looking, haven't seen one yet>>>BUT I'm not giving up!


----------



## The Hood

Tax Lawyer said:


> If Playboy wanted my 33 yro wife who models and works as a guidance counselor, I'd be 100% for it. She doesn't hunt but she helps me in and out of the woods and is completely supportive of the outdoor lifestyle.



you GUYS can come hunt with me anytime......

and my wife also slept on a cough for 28 days next to me while I was on deaths bed. you and me can only know what that means!


----------



## solohunter

ember said:


> I am posing for Playgirl in the November with my bow and boots only in a treestand - muscles flexed.
> 
> 
> 
> Figured I would shut this one down for good.


Big deal......catch me in "one for the ladies" in the back of Larrys magazine:wink:


----------



## djmaxwe

good luck to ya


----------



## letemgrow

Tax Lawyer said:


> If Playboy wanted my 33 yro wife who models and works as a guidance counselor, I'd be 100% for it. She doesn't hunt but she helps me in and out of the woods and is completely supportive of the outdoor lifestyle.


You found a loyal, beautiful companion....they are hard to come by.


----------



## letemgrow

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Right before my interview!


Sure hope it goes well for ya and you are able to be yourself in the limelight with all the craziness that comes with fame.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

UPDATE:

Just found out I got Playboy Bartender of the Month!! My next shoot is next week =) 

Also, keep your fingers crossed I might be in a feature film as a daisy duke girl!!


----------



## cahelle1

congrats


----------



## ftshooter

I just one in Maximun....Who was that ..? ..I can't remember the name


----------



## crazy

Congrats to you sweetheart


----------



## BowTechBuck

more pics please


----------



## bigbuck28

This thread ROCKS! keep us up to date


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Photo shoot went FANTASTIC! ...tested for Playmate also.. In the application they had asked 1) what sets you apart from other girls and 2) what would you want your pictorial to be of... and of course I talked about archery, fishing, and hiking! Wouldn't that be an awesome shoot?! KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED FOR ME!! Here are some pics of me getting ready...


----------



## phade

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Photo shoot went FANTASTIC! ...tested for Playmate also.. In the application they had asked 1) what sets you apart from other girls and 2) what would you want your pictorial to be of... and of course I talked about archery, fishing, and hiking! Wouldn't that be an awesome shoot?! KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED FOR ME!! Here are some pics of me getting ready...
> View attachment 1106585
> View attachment 1106586
> View attachment 1106587


Wrong color pearls in that last pic? (SERIOUSLY....just kidding)

Good luck to you! If you get picked...I really hope you can capitalize on it monetarily!


----------



## john f

First of all what does it matter? I've been around the block a few times and from years of experience I've found that MANY of the "glamour gals" are very ugly inside. So becasue they have a pretty face they're experts on the outdoors and hunting? The anti's and the PETA maniacs are so misinformed and ignorant of wildlife management in general. Who cares if she's a pretty face if she's an ugly and ignorant beeyatch inside? The pretty face wears off fast when you see what's inside. I come from the greater NYC Metro area and they're a dime a dozen here. Shrews in high heels. I could rant on & on.




BowHunterChck13 said:


> Alright...Yeah I'm serious. And I'll apologize now for taking up a space in the forum for this question but I actually CAN'T find any answer to my question no matter how hard I look...I figured Id have better luck putting this here rather than in the women's section.
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that Playboy is a big supporter of PETA but I was just wondering if anyone has come across a Playboy model that does in fact hunt...whether its rifle/shotgun/muzz or bow?
> 
> I have a very specific reason for asking....i'm just not going to tell you
> 
> Thanks!
> and again sorry!


----------



## J-Daddy

Good lord your hot...Can I get an autographed copy????


----------



## Flydown

Someday, I hope all people with come to the realization that *conservation* is the *ethical *treatment of animals. Not allowing them to over populate and die of starvation and disease.


----------



## crkid

trophyhill said:


> are you thinking about becoming a playmate?


we know thats why she's asking


----------



## BowHunterChck13

john f said:


> First of all what does it matter? I've been around the block a few times and from years of experience I've found that MANY of the "glamour gals" are very ugly inside. So becasue they have a pretty face they're experts on the outdoors and hunting? The anti's and the PETA maniacs are so misinformed and ignorant of wildlife management in general. Who cares if she's a pretty face if she's an ugly and ignorant beeyatch inside? The pretty face wears off fast when you see what's inside. I come from the greater NYC Metro area and they're a dime a dozen here. Shrews in high heels. I could rant on & on.


I am a little confused by your post...are you trying to imply that just because I wear high heels and was blessed by god to be considered "attractive" that I couldn't possibly know what I am talking about when it comes to hunting and fishing?...don't you think that is a little ignorant? ...I will always be a bowhunter and fisher first, model second...Why does entering the professional modeling industry make me a "misinformed ugly and ignorant beeyatch" and belittle my hunting knowledge and experience? That is like assuming all hunters are heartless killers and I don't know why you would ever want to stoop down to the ignorant minded level of the "PETA maniacs" you initially referred to....unless I took your post the wrong way, thumbs down.


----------



## john f

I'm not talking about you. You missed my point. I'm talking about the fact that most of the entertainment industry is populated with left wing/progressive types who are a danger to ourt liberties and freedoms. Secondly, I live in a very hostile environment for our constitutional rights. I've seen many "pretty faces" here who have no clue about wildlife management or the constitution. I also blame that on the public schools and the "media culture" mentality. They are a dime a dozen here. If you have any conservative leanings you will find out the hard way that the entertainment industry is populated with two faced hypocrites. They claim to be "tolerant" and in fact are the most intolerant people you will meet. Many conservative actors have been blackballed by the open minded fascists. I wish you luck.





BowHunterChck13 said:


> I am a little confused by your post...are you trying to imply that just because I wear high heels and was blessed by god to be considered "attractive" that I couldn't possibly know what I am talking about when it comes to hunting and fishing?...don't you think that is a little ignorant? ...I will always be a bowhunter and fisher first, model second...Why does entering the professional modeling industry make me a "misinformed ugly and ignorant beeyatch" and belittle my hunting knowledge and experience? That is like assuming all hunters are heartless killers and I don't know why you would ever want to stoop down to the ignorant minded level of the "PETA maniacs" you initially referred to....unless I took your post the wrong way, thumbs down.


----------



## Coldone

Paranoia anyone?


----------



## dray223

If you stop and think about it,aint we all peta members to a point. I Know i want the animals that i pursue to be treated ethicaly, by this i mean harvested without suffering. Thats why i shoot them with a mathews! O yea, one point for me :wink:


----------



## z28melissa

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Photo shoot went FANTASTIC! ...tested for Playmate also.. In the application they had asked 1) what sets you apart from other girls and 2) what would you want your pictorial to be of... and of course I talked about archery, fishing, and hiking! Wouldn't that be an awesome shoot?! KEEP YOUR FINGERS CROSSED FOR ME!! Here are some pics of me getting ready...
> View attachment 1106585
> View attachment 1106586
> View attachment 1106587


That's awesome girl, congrats!!!!!!!! And you are a great voice for our sport!


----------



## igorts

How do we get signed copy?:wink:


----------



## TJS209

igorts said:


> How do we get signed copy?:wink:


x2...Congratulations and good luck.
Keep up your success and you might be able to score some hunts...


----------



## BowHunterChck13

J-Daddy said:


> Good lord your hot...Can I get an autographed copy????





TJS209 said:


> x2...Congratulations and good luck.
> Keep up your success and you might be able to score some hunts...


I'll keep you updated on when my pictures will be published in the magazine. Also, when my video is published on the website. 

You can look for me in:
PB Newsstand specials 
-College
-Naturals
-Lingerie

Playboy Magazine
-Bartender of the Month 

Also I am working on a blog that you can follow as well...it will be equally about what I am up to in the PB world as well as what I'm up to in the woods =P


----------



## TOMAXIMUS

You need to smile more! You look way to serious in these pictures. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## MNmike

BHC13

You the BABE!

Congrats.

And yes, I'd like to send you a copy when it comes out for a sig if possible.


----------



## jbsoonerfan

Some of you need to get out more. I have no idea why anyone would want an autograph from a pretty girl who is just in a nudie mag.

There are a ton of pretty girls out there that some of you may actually be able to talk to if you would give it a shot. Imagine the thrill some of you would get if you actually got to speak to a pretty girl. You never know, they may even give you their autograph after talking to you. LOL


----------



## MNmike

whatever Mr Worldly in your mind.


----------



## igorts

She's not just another pretty girl, she is one of us!.


----------



## ScottParson

Where can we find your blog??


----------



## the critter

Thats awesome, you are going to be a great ambassador to our sport, best of luck to ya. And if for some reason your modeling career ever brings you through kentucky, let me know, I'm sure me or anyone in my posse can find you a deer, gobbling longbeard, or carp to shoot at!


----------



## Musgrat

Don't look at your phone when taking a picture.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

http://playboygirlkaycepierce.blogspot.com/ 

There is my blog address for those who asked... 





Musgrat said:


> Don't look at your phone when taking a picture.




Better? 

Now I must go run some errands, maybe get a little fishing in before the sun comes down...

Xo kayce


----------



## Palegabe

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Right before my interview!


You are a beautiful young lady and a great spokeswoman for our sport. I wish you great success in your career!

Pale~


----------



## baumunkdj

Just checked out your blog; a bowhunter AND you drive a Wrangler? Smart girl :thumbs_up Ignore the haters, do what makes you happy. Good luck!


----------



## mudhen

All around just outstanding :thumbs_up

What a breath of fresh air for this great sport/hobby whatever you want to call it :teeth:

Best of luck!

mudhen


----------



## Jwillman6

Good luck, let us know what happens.


----------



## Adahy

I don't know why you don't just post a nude pic? I mean if you've already posed for PB what difference would it make...really though?

P.S. Do you have any posters made yet? This Farrah one's gettin' worn out.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Adahy said:


> I don't know why you don't just post a nude pic? I mean if you've already posed for PB what difference would it make...really though?
> 
> P.S. Do you have any posters made yet? This Farrah one's gettin' worn out.


I must say the attempt gave me a chuckle =P
But your going to have to wait until the magazines come out, the pics and interview are on the cyber club and my video is on the website...sorrryyyyy. =) 

Update: my photographer and producer are interested in doing an outdoors themed pictorial...now wouldn't that be fantastic.


----------



## Flydown

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Update: my photographer and producer are interested in doing an outdoors themed pictorial...now wouldn't that be fantastic.


Let them know I hold a mean reflector!


----------



## Adahy

BowHunterChck13 said:


> I must say the attempt gave me a chuckle =P
> But your going to have to wait until the magazines come out, the pics and interview are on the cyber club and my video is on the website...sorrryyyyy. =)
> 
> Update: my photographer and producer are interested in doing an outdoors themed pictorial...now wouldn't that be fantastic.


No worries, I just did a little photo-shopping on your pic from page 6 here...did the trick 

Sweet dreamzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...

JK


----------



## robbcayman

BowHunterChck13 said:


> I must say the attempt gave me a chuckle =P
> But your going to have to wait until the magazines come out, the pics and interview are on the cyber club and my video is on the website...sorrryyyyy. =)
> 
> Update: my photographer and producer are interested in doing an outdoors themed pictorial...now wouldn't that be fantastic.


Do you know for sure what issue you will be in? That would be cool to do a hunting theme one. Maybe one of you drawing your bow back with camo face paint on. Trust me, I've never seen that in a nude magazine lol. I think you can really bring a lot of good attention to the sport. I hope you have a lot of success.


----------



## ONbuckhunter

Awesome. I wish you all the best. And PLEASE keep us posted on when the issue is coming out. I can gaurantee you I will be buying a copy.


----------



## the critter

Some of you guys really need to get out more...


----------



## Musgrat

Better? 

Now I must go run some errands, maybe get a little fishing in before the sun comes down...

Xo kayce[/QUOTE]

Better Thanks.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Musgrat said:


> Better?
> 
> Now I must go run some errands, maybe get a little fishing in before the sun comes down...
> 
> Xo kayce


Better Thanks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## J-Daddy

I love you, just so you know...lol


----------



## txcookie

Your stunning


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

I looked all over Playboys website and couldnt find any more pics/info?


----------



## westen

Turkeyflacx2 said:


> I looked all over Playboys website and couldnt find any more pics/info?


Anything else interesting on that website?


----------



## BowHunterChck13

It's a very long process. I'll keep you update for when my pictures do appear in the magazines and online


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

BowHunterChck13 said:


> It's a very long process. I'll keep you update for when my pictures do appear in the magazines and online


I could do a private review if you were to send a few over!


----------



## HIGHMARK

BowHunterChck13 said:


> It's a very long process. I'll keep you update for when my pictures do appear in the magazines and online


I'll be waiting.....


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Finally a pic of me not semi nude and with a bow in hand lol


----------



## J-Daddy

Your to cute.


----------



## westen

J-Daddy said:


> Your to cute.


And good form. Are you hunting this fall or busy working?


----------



## bowhuntinginks

ahh a lefty....i'm one too.....we are a match made in heaven...lol


----------



## BowHunterChck13

westen said:


> And good form. Are you hunting this fall or busy working?


No I will most definitely be hunting...nothing comes between me and hunting season =P


----------



## Brad66

My wife shoots a Diamond too! Im late on this thread but do what you got to do to make some money and have fun, once you have established yourself then go ahead and mention hunting. I think that would be the best of both worlds and that shouldn't jeopardize your career. I make no apologies for hunting whatsoever, but I wouldn't risk a job or future gigs when something doesn't have to be said right now. By the way, I liked your first picture better with the curls, gave you that "hot girl next door" kinda look, but either way your very attractive. Best of luck to you and let us know when you will be appearing.


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Finally a pic of me not semi nude and with a bow in hand lol


WOW...just WOW.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Turkeyflacx2 said:


> WOW...just WOW.


Im confused...Is there something wrong with my form?


----------



## igorts

off cause!, we dont see how you get it so balanced :wink:


----------



## Likeapickle

Yep you are really hottt!! 

A girl I went to highschool with was actually in playboy recently... But she doesn't shoot a bow nor does she know anything about hunting so you get mega props my friend!!!


----------



## zap

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Im confused...Is there something wrong with my form?



:set1_fishing:


----------



## badger62

Probably about as likely finding one as the chance that your avatar picture is actually you.


----------



## ohiobullseye

You should try shooting 3d ASA or IBO you would be sponserd forsure.


----------



## J-Daddy

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Im confused...Is there something wrong with my form?


Not one thing that I've seen.. looks about perfect to me.


----------



## Adahy

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Finally a pic of me not semi nude and with a bow in hand lol


Were you shootin' melons there in the garden? I'm thinkin' melons.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

badger62 said:


> Probably about as likely finding one as the chance that your avatar picture is actually you.


Is this to me? I think I've shared enough pictures with you to know that I am who I say I am  ..if u don't believe me, look at the pics from my shoot and my avatar...same phone.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

ohiobullseye said:


> You should try shooting 3d ASA or IBO you would be sponserd forsure.


I actualy REALLY want to...I've only been shooting for 5 years now and I've never had a teacher...just kinda came naturally.. I shoot the way I'm comfortable and that's the form I've always had.. I get ignored at the archery range (funny right) until I start shooting and then I'm acknowledged as a serious hunter by my groups...how do I get into it?


----------



## ember

Adahy said:


> Were you shootin' melons there in the garden? I'm thinkin' melons.


Better than shootin' squashes.


----------



## deer2fowl

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Im confused...Is there something wrong with my form?


I believe so but will need more pictures from different angles to tell for sure!:wink:


----------



## lOnEwOlF110

smh :no:


----------



## BowHunterChck13

lOnEwOlF110 said:


> smh :no:


..I was waiting for that one

Lonewolf110 = ex-boyfriend

(you know how it is..)


----------



## fowl_natured

lOnEwOlF110 said:


> smh :no:


Sorry for asking but what does this mean?

I'm still a virgin to abbreviations, lol


----------



## Nockhuntin88

BowHunterChck13 said:


> ..I was waiting for that one
> 
> Lonewolf110 = ex-boyfriend
> 
> (you know how it is..)


Well, I would be bitter too if you were the one that got away...You are hott enough to suffer with for a few years, even if you are miserable at home:wink:


----------



## jbsoonerfan

fowl_natured said:


> Sorry for asking but what does this mean?
> 
> I'm still a virgin to abbreviations, lol


shaking my head


----------



## fowl_natured

Well that made sense but wondered if it meant something other than that, lol.


----------



## the critter

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Im confused...Is there something wrong with my form?


Nah darlin, there are guys that have shot bows 20 years that dont have that sound of anchor and form.


----------



## Nockhuntin88

the critter said:


> Nah darlin, there are guys that have shot bows 20 years that dont have that sound of anchor and form.


You were lookin at her form...I was lookin at something else....


----------



## SCBOW

I think that if you decided to be open about your hunting and passion for it, and let some of the big names in the hunting industry know of your passion for it. You might have alot more opportunities then you would think. You might also find that you would have tons of people backing you. Good Luck either way!


----------



## j.d.m.

Congrats to you!!!!! hunter, shooter or not, From what I've seen, it's not easy getting into Playboy. You surely have been blessed, and just make sure you make the BEST of it, cause when you are 80 years old, there's no changing anything.


----------



## the critter

j.d.m. said:


> Congrats to you!!!!! hunter, shooter or not, From what I've seen, it's not easy getting into Playboy. You surely have been blessed, and just make sure you make the BEST of it, cause when you are 80 years old, there's no changing anything.


I like that line...


----------



## J-Daddy

BowHunterChck13 said:


> ..I was waiting for that one
> 
> Lonewolf110 = ex-boyfriend
> 
> (you know how it is..)


He should feel lucky just to be your ex....


----------



## jbsoonerfan

J-Daddy said:


> He should feel lucky just to be your ex....


You should get out more........lol :darkbeer:


----------



## vkrules

This girl is smarter than the average" bare" .er bunny. Seriously ,good luck with it all,have to keep a look out for that edition down here in Aus.


----------



## baumunkdj

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Im confused...Is there something wrong with my form?


Lol, think it was just a compliment. Form looks pretty good by the way.


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Im confused...Is there something wrong with my form?


nope...not that I can see when I ENLARGE the pic you posted.:embara:


----------



## BowHunterChck13

baumunkdj said:


> Lol, think it was just a compliment. Form looks pretty good by the way.



hehe i know...i guess in this industry I should try to keep my sarcastic humor to a minimum...it might be percieved as actual confusion.. 

:wink:


----------



## Likeapickle

Now that all these issues keep coming up about your shooing form ill have to take a second look....


Hmmmm everything looks good
Very pretty girl... Check 
Bow in hand... Check 
That about settles it. Form looks great lol


----------



## baumunkdj

BowHunterChck13 said:


> hehe i know...i guess in this industry I should try to keep my sarcastic humor to a minimum...it might be percieved as actual confusion..
> 
> :wink:


Ha, I'm normally quite fluent in sarcasm. Guess I wasn't completely awake this morning. And just cause we talk slow doesn't mean we're stupid :tongue:


----------



## Briar

I'd date you but I don't dig Lefties....to hard to find used stuff for.


----------



## J-Daddy

jbsoonerfan said:


> You should get out more........lol :darkbeer:


Hey the way I look at is= He can tell everyone his ex is in Playboy...Not alot of guys can say that...Plus if she's his ex he always has the bragging rights to "Yeah I was with a Playboy Bunny". I could live with being able to say that. It might suck to get dumped by a hot girl that's in Playboy but atleast he has the memories to fall back on "and the magazine" when he's sharing some special "alone time" with his self, lol.


----------



## Bloominghunter2

Well if you have come FL way and need someone to practice with Hit me Up I don't mind if you are a lefty lol

More power to you it looks like you have the looks to make as far as you would like :wink:


----------



## Briar

Lefty or not lady you are a dang GENIUS. No better way to market yourself to big group of people like hunters than being a hunter. It sets you apart from all the "hot" but pain in the butt girls that all of us have experienced even if it is only in our minds. I mean to be honest you could be closet PETA, but if you say your not on here and wear that outfit with a bow in your hand.......who am I to judge and not be a fan. Kudos to you for being a thinking woman. Beauty only goes skin deep but stupid goes clean through and you my dear are in NO WAY SHAPE OR FORM stupid. I wish you all the best. If there is one thing I am a fan of, its a person who goes for it in life regardless of what "it" is.


----------



## BigDeer

Congrats on your success so far and future success. Curious, how tall are you? Keep the updates coming btw! Good luck


----------



## lungbuster123

lOnEwOlF110 said:


> smh :no:


I bet you feel stupid now...lol




BowHunterChck13 said:


> ..I was waiting for that one
> 
> Lonewolf110 = ex-boyfriend
> 
> (you know how it is..)


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Briar said:


> Lefty or not lady you are a dang GENIUS. No better way to market yourself to big group of people like hunters than being a hunter. It sets you apart from all the "hot" but pain in the butt girls that all of us have experienced even if it is only in our minds. I mean to be honest you could be closet PETA, but if you say your not on here and wear that outfit with a bow in your hand.......who am I to judge and not be a fan. Kudos to you for being a thinking woman. Beauty only goes skin deep but stupid goes clean through and you my dear are in NO WAY SHAPE OR FORM stupid. I wish you all the best. If there is one thing I am a fan of, its a person who goes for it in life regardless of what "it" is.





BigDeer said:


> Congrats on your success so far and future success. Curious, how tall are you? Keep the updates coming btw! Good luck


5'2 111lbs 32, 23, 34


----------



## zap

So who set's your stand's? 
Field dresses your deer?

Can you get it done by yourself?


----------



## Nockhuntin88

BowHunterChck13 said:


> 5'2 111lbs 32, 23, 34


Haha, she is a midget with assets...haha! 

:wink: J/k!


----------



## phade

zap said:


> So who set's your stand's?
> Field dresses your deer?
> 
> Can you get it done by yourself?


I bet she's pretty capable...don't know why....just a hunch.

If all else fails, I bet there'd be a few volunteers.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Nockhuntin88 said:


> Haha, she is a midget with assets...haha!
> 
> :wink: J/k!


Not midget, fun sized!!


----------



## zap

phade said:


> I bet she's pretty capable...don't know why....just a hunch.
> 
> If all else fails, I bet there'd be a few volunteers.


I think you are right about the second statement..........


----------



## Nockhuntin88

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Not midget, fun sized!!


Oh I am sorry, but from what I had seen you are all around fun sized! Haha!

Very proportionate....haha


----------



## BowHunterChck13

zap said:


> So who set's your stand's?
> Field dresses your deer?
> 
> Can you get it done by yourself?


Everyone alwwaayysss asks me that and this is what I say...

I do EVERYTHING myself. How many times I've had guys assume that I get placed in a stand already set up for me, have someone set my bow up for me, find the deer, gut the deer, drag the deer...heck NO.

I am a hunter, a female hunter and I don't want help from anyone. I begin the hunt by myself therefore I will end the hunt by myself. 

I don't care if it takes me 4 hours to drag out a deer (which it has) ...I'm doing it on my own.


----------



## zap

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Everyone alwwaayysss asks me that and this is what I say...
> 
> I do EVERYTHING myself. How many times I've had guys assume that I get placed in a stand already set up for me, have someone set my bow up for me, find the deer, gut the deer, drag the deer...heck NO.
> 
> I am a hunter, a female hunter and I don't want help from anyone. I begin the hunt by myself therefore I will end the hunt by myself.
> 
> I don't care if it takes me 4 hours to drag out a deer (which it has) ...I'm doing it on my own.



Thats pretty good, if I need help I get it if I can.........


----------



## cityhunter346

Smh? Sitting in my house? Lol.....


----------



## Nockhuntin88

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Everyone alwwaayysss asks me that and this is what I say...
> 
> I do EVERYTHING myself. How many times I've had guys assume that I get placed in a stand already set up for me, have someone set my bow up for me, find the deer, gut the deer, drag the deer...heck NO.
> 
> I am a hunter, a female hunter and I don't want help from anyone. I begin the hunt by myself therefore I will end the hunt by myself.
> 
> I don't care if it takes me 4 hours to drag out a deer (which it has) ...I'm doing it on my own.


I think my wife needs to take some lessons from you....I am going to make her drag out her first deer on her own if she decides to hunt....Unless it is a monster...then I might help her...She is only 110 lbs as well....


----------



## Jwillman6

Have you ever packed an elk out?


----------



## fowl_natured

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Everyone alwwaayysss asks me that and this is what I say...
> 
> I do EVERYTHING myself. How many times I've had guys assume that I get placed in a stand already set up for me, have someone set my bow up for me, find the deer, gut the deer, drag the deer...heck NO.
> 
> I am a hunter, a female hunter and I don't want help from anyone. I begin the hunt by myself therefore I will end the hunt by myself.
> 
> I don't care if it takes me 4 hours to drag out a deer (which it has) ...I'm doing it on my own.


So where do you hunt?


----------



## Nockhuntin88

fowl_natured said:


> So where do you hunt?


Yea, seriously! You looking for a camera man? Haha


----------



## zap

I would like to see a 110 pound woman drag a +200 pound buck 1/2 a mile ........

Just sayin......


----------



## BowHunterChck13

fowl_natured said:


> So where do you hunt?


NY...no I'm not from NYC...yes I too make fun of people who hunt and are from NYC ...
But it IS suburban hunting..smaller properties..using funnels between houses plays a large roll in stand placement.. 

Largest property = 55 acres
Smallest= 3 acres


----------



## Nockhuntin88

BowHunterChck13 said:


> NY...no I'm not from NYC...yes I too make fun of people who hunt and are from NYC ...
> But it IS suburban hunting..smaller properties..using funnels between houses plays a large roll in stand placement..
> 
> Largest property = 55 acres
> Smallest= 3 acres


Want to hunt potter county PA in the rifle season? I can probably arrange that! Just south of the NY state line!


----------



## fowl_natured

BowHunterChck13 said:


> NY...no I'm not from NYC...yes I too make fun of people who hunt and are from NYC ...
> But it IS suburban hunting..smaller properties..using funnels between houses plays a large roll in stand placement..
> 
> Largest property = 55 acres
> Smallest= 3 acres


I couldn't imagine only having hunting properties that small. I bet that makes it tough.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

zap said:


> I would like to see a 110 pound woman drag a +200 pound buck 1/2 a mile ........
> 
> Just sayin......


200+ hasn't happened yet but I WILL drag it as far as I possibly can before asking for help. 

You have to understand it is difficult for a woman to be taken seriously as a hunter...if I can physically do it, I will...but what I'm not going to do is use my gender as an excuse to not complete the more tedious and "challenging" parts of hunting...


----------



## BowHunterChck13

fowl_natured said:


> I couldn't imagine only have hunting properties that small. I bet that makes it tough.


It's just a different kind of hunt that's all...I see deer almost every time in the tree...just takes a little more attention when placing a stand...I love suburban hunting..but then again I don't know anything different


----------



## buckson

I know a great public land spot in ky i hunt ever year for a week in november you should try out


----------



## Nockhuntin88

BowHunterChck13 said:


> It's just a different kind of hunt that's all...I see deer almost every time in the tree...just takes a little more attention when placing a stand...I love suburban hunting..but then again I don't know anything different


So not only are you good looking, but you hang your own stands and do your own scouting and everything? I must ask, where did you learn all of your skills? Was it this ex of yours or someone else?


----------



## fowl_natured

BowHunterChck13 said:


> It's just a different kind of hunt that's all...I see deer almost every time in the tree...just takes a little more attention when placing a stand...I love suburban hunting..but then again I don't know anything different


Well there ya have it! Size doesn't matter.................size of the hunting property that is :wink:


----------



## zap

BowHunterChck13 said:


> 200+ hasn't happened yet but I WILL drag it as far as I possibly can before asking for help.
> 
> You have to understand it is difficult for a woman to be taken seriously as a hunter...if I can physically do it, I will...but what I'm not going to do is use my gender as an excuse to not complete the more tedious and "challenging" parts of hunting...


I take seriously anyone that can get it done ........or is willing to learn how.
If you do not know how then help is a good thing. 

But there is no feeling like walking alone into the woods with a stand and a bow... then dragging a deer out, with help or without.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

fowl_natured said:


> Well there ya have it! Size doesn't matter.................size of the hunting property that is :wink:


I must admit it does help having 40 deer per quare mile when there's only suppose to be 10-12...there was a study done two years ago in the county I live and they couldn't find one sapling under 10 years old..kinda scary for our eco-system, atleast where I'm from. 

Eek eek!


----------



## fowl_natured

BowHunterChck13 said:


> I must admit it does help having 40 deer per quare mile when there's only suppose to be 10-12...there was a study done two years ago in the county I live and they couldn't find one sapling under 10 years old..kinda scary for our eco-system, atleast where I'm from.
> 
> Eek eek!


Is the population of deer there that high?


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Suprisingly yes, I mean as far as the "studies" have concluded...but you'd think there would be deer everywhere and it would be easy...not the case at all...


----------



## MOvenatic

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Everyone alwwaayysss asks me that and this is what I say...
> 
> I do EVERYTHING myself. How many times I've had guys assume that I get placed in a stand already set up for me, have someone set my bow up for me, find the deer, gut the deer, drag the deer...heck NO.
> 
> I am a hunter, a female hunter and I don't want help from anyone. I begin the hunt by myself therefore I will end the hunt by myself.
> 
> I don't care if it takes me 4 hours to drag out a deer (which it has) ...I'm doing it on my own.


Good for you! I didn't wade through all these pages, but I catch the drift of what you're asking. 

Be yourself and to heck with what everyone else thinks. You'll be better for it in the long run. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## cityhunter346

BowHunterChck13 said:


> I must admit it does help having 40 deer per quare mile when there's only suppose to be 10-12...there was a study done two years ago in the county I live and they couldn't find one sapling under 10 years old..kinda scary for our eco-system, atleast where I'm from.
> 
> Eek eek!


Not in all of Westchetser...you must be hunting in Pound Ridge?


----------



## BowHunterChck13

The study was done both in tea town and the pound ridge reservation.. Since you can only hunt northern westchester I don't know how much different it would be anywhere else within the county..


----------



## cityhunter346

BowHunterChck13 said:


> The study was done both in tea town and the pound ridge reservation.. Since you can only hunt northern westchester I don't know how much different it would be anywhere else within the county..


I know guys who hunt Harrison and the outskirts of White Plains....


----------



## B&C_less

You might think Playboy is a good idea now, but trust me, later in life when you're enjoying life with your kids, soccer games, school outings, it will all come back to haunt you. I pray that you take all those pictures of yourself that could possibly hurt you later, and send them to me, so that my brethern and I can pray over them before we dispose of them properly. God bless!


----------



## jacobh

B&C_less said:


> You might think Playboy is a good idea now, but trust me, later in life when you're enjoying life with your kids, soccer games, school outings, it will all come back to haunt you. I pray that you take all those pictures of yourself that could possibly hurt you later, and send them to me, so that my brethern and I can pray over them before we dispose of them properly. God bless!


Yep I hope if and when you make it we all get autographed posters....:wink: seriously its great that you are a hunter and that you try and do everything yourself but if you do make it into playboy dont let them pull you away from hunting and promote it every chance you get...best of luck


----------



## Roskoes

B&C_less said:


> You might think Playboy is a good idea now, but trust me, later in life when you're enjoying life with your kids, soccer games, school outings, it will all come back to haunt you. I pray that you take all those pictures of yourself that could possibly hurt you later, and send them to me, so that my brethern and I can pray over them before we dispose of them properly. God bless!


This has been my thoughts all along. Sounds good now . . . . the attention and glamour . . . . . wish you never went there when you are my age.


----------



## HIGHMARK

I do regret not doing certain things in life. I don't regret what I have done, not even the bad things. I learned a lot from them. Do what you want to do, and don't regret it. Good luck to you.


----------



## acehunter

B&C_less said:


> You might think Playboy is a good idea now, but trust me, later in life when you're enjoying life with your kids, soccer games, school outings, it will all come back to haunt you. I pray that you take all those pictures of yourself that could possibly hurt you later, and send them to me, so that my brethern and I can pray over them before we dispose of them properly. God bless!


Best post ive ever seen on here.


----------



## 18javelin

I bet u would pray over them. Lol jk but its worded funny.


----------



## solohunter

wow the memories of being in 8th grade......:wink:


----------



## Jwillman6

Our society has made nudity be a bad thing and there is nothing wrong with it. I think you would regret doing porn, but Playboy is a totally different thing. I think you should take the opportunities that you feel are right for you. God had a plan when he made women and men and posing nude is not bad in my eyes. If it is not bad in your eyes you should take the opportunity and not look back. No matter what you do there will be people who disagree with you. Do what your heart tells you to do. Most of the regrets I have are things I did not do. The things I did that turned out as a mistake ended up being an important lesson. Remember, nothing is learned from success. The most successful people are people that have failed the most, but kept trying.


----------



## outdrsman11

Jwillman6 said:


> Our society has made nudity be a bad thing and there is nothing wrong with it. I think you would regret doing porn, but Playboy is a totally different thing. I think you should take the opportunities that you feel are right for you. God had a plan when he made women and men and posing nude is not bad in my eyes. If it is not bad in your eyes you should take the opportunity and not look back. No matter what you do there will be people who disagree with you. Do what your heart tells you to do. Most of the regrets I have are things I did not do. The things I did that turned out as a mistake ended up being an important lesson. Remember, nothing is learned from success. The most successful people are people that have failed the most, but kept trying.


This is good advice, for anyone.


----------



## Jarocal

B&C_less said:


> You might think Playboy is a good idea now, but trust me, later in life when you're enjoying life with your kids, soccer games, school outings, it will all come back to haunt you. I pray that you take all those pictures of yourself that could possibly hurt you later, and send them to me, so that my brethern and I can pray over them before we dispose of them properly. God bless!


Ignore this guy, most of us think you should do more pictorals.


----------



## bartonmt

I think I saw some in the college editions that did...


----------



## Briar

I used to do a little shirtless modeling myself. I had a post just like this on shoeshoppingtalk.com just to get my name in from of the ladies....


----------



## 62backwoodsboy

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Everyone alwwaayysss asks me that and this is what I say...
> 
> I do EVERYTHING myself. How many times I've had guys assume that I get placed in a stand already set up for me, have someone set my bow up for me, find the deer, gut the deer, drag the deer...heck NO.
> 
> I am a hunter, a female hunter and I don't want help from anyone. I begin the hunt by myself therefore I will end the hunt by myself.
> 
> *I don't care if it takes me 4 hours to drag out a deer (which it has) ...I'm doing it on my own.*


 You need a deer cart ! One of the best investments I ever made! Good hunting to ya !


----------



## baumunkdj

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Everyone alwwaayysss asks me that and this is what I say...
> 
> I do EVERYTHING myself. How many times I've had guys assume that I get placed in a stand already set up for me, have someone set my bow up for me, find the deer, gut the deer, drag the deer...heck NO.
> 
> I am a hunter, a female hunter and I don't want help from anyone. I begin the hunt by myself therefore I will end the hunt by myself.
> 
> I don't care if it takes me 4 hours to drag out a deer (which it has) ...I'm doing it on my own.


It's great to be self-sufficient when you need to be, but I find hunting to be much more enjoyable with friends (especially the dragging part).


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Blog has been updated 

http://playboygirlkaycepierce.blogspot.com/


----------



## erictski

baumunkdj said:


> It's great to be self-sufficient when you need to be, but I find hunting to be much more enjoyable with friends (especially the dragging part).


agreed...the after the shot fun is getting friends or family...for me its my dad and maybe a cousin or uncle...finding the deer, gutting, taking some pictures, and then dragging it out and registering...then going out for pie after...thats tradition


----------



## BowHunterChck13

erictski said:


> agreed...the after the shot fun is getting friends or family...for me its my dad and maybe a cousin or uncle...finding the deer, gutting, taking some pictures, and then dragging it out and registering...then going out for pie after...thats tradition


My family lives in Africa...and I'm still searching for a hunting partner


----------



## phade

BowHunterChck13 said:


> My family lives in Africa...and *I'm still searching for a hunting partner *


That won't get any response here. None. Zero. Nada. Not one. 

I'm on the wrong end of the state to make that offer, anyway.


----------



## baumunkdj

BowHunterChck13 said:


> My family lives in Africa...and I'm still searching for a hunting partner


I have a feeling you won't have to search very hard to find a few volunteers.


----------



## Doubleshot75

...... Consider yourself invited to hunt with me anytime!!!


----------



## B&C_less

You really thought my last post was serious? Really? I'm trying to get some pics people!!


----------



## Keith t

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Finally a pic of me not semi nude and with a bow in hand lol


 MAN! you are hot! if you're ever in California, look me up! LOL


----------



## Buckstikker

B&C_less said:


> You really thought my last post was serious? Really? I'm trying to get some pics people!!


It didn't fly over everybodies head...
And bowhunterchick, go on and do what you do. Worrying about future guilt is a path to a boring life.


----------



## B&C_less

B&C_less said:


> You really thought my last post was serious? Really? I'm trying to get some pics people!!





Buckstikker said:


> It didn't fly over everybodies head...
> And bowhunterchick, go on and do what you do. Worrying about future guilt is a path to a boring life.


There's still hope for mankind


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Keith t said:


> MAN! you are hot! if you're ever in California, look me up! LOL


I mean my brother and his wife do live in California...I'm their quite often!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Buckstikker said:


> It didn't fly over everybodies head...
> And bowhunterchick, go on and do what you do. Worrying about future guilt is a path to a boring life.


That was the way I was brought up...I'm not reckless, I'm adventurous and when I'm in the ground, I won't be remembered for a few pictures, for my tattoos, piercings...I'll be remembered for my kind heart and free spirit. 

I'm not afraid to regret the things I did, I'm afraid to regret the things I didn't.


----------



## Palegabe

Buckstikker said:


> It didn't fly over everybodies head...
> And bowhunterchick, go on and do what you do. Worrying about future guilt is a path to a boring life.


+1.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

B&C_less said:


> You really thought my last post was serious? Really? I'm trying to get some pics people!!


You know I had a feeling you were kidding..but I really didnt want to be disrespectful to anyone's religious beliefs.


----------



## GhostBuck_007

This thread is funny


----------



## OHbowhntr08

I agree with GhostBuck_007, it is hilarious how one pretty girl who capitalizes on her talent can cause so much stir.


----------



## Michael Myers

GhostBuck_007 said:


> This thread is funny


Very Funny and Sexy at the Same time, I never knew Bowhunting could sound so Sexy.


----------



## SCBOW

BowHunterChck13 said:


> My family lives in Africa...and I'm still searching for a hunting partner


Just let me know where and when, I hear NY has some big deer.


----------



## acehunter

SCBOW said:


> Just let me know where and when, I hear NY has some big deer.


Everywhere has big deer just not as much as other states.


----------



## jbsoonerfan

OHbowhntr08 said:


> I agree with GhostBuck_007, it is hilarious how one pretty girl who capitalizes on her talent can cause so much stir.


It proves there are a lot of sad and lonely individuals on AT, that's the funny part.


----------



## Keith t

BowHunterChck13 said:


> I mean my brother and his wife do live in California...I'm their quite often!


 hit the PM button when you're in Cali. :wink:

The rut has definitely started early on AT...LOL


----------



## zap

BowHunterChck13 said:


> That's not very nice =(
> 
> My very first post stated I'm not searching for attention by any means.



Now that there is funny............


----------



## BOWCHIEF

My son is shooting the same bow, draw weight and length as you. This will be his first season bow hunting and I was wondering what kind of results you've gotten with yours on deer. Thanks.


----------



## B&C_less

Is this close enough?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjSP0H88d5I


----------



## zap

b&c_less said:


> is this close enough?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjsp0h88d5i


yup.


----------



## ARCHERYSNOB

Rachel Hunter, was a playmate and she is definitely a hunter,,,at least by name.


----------



## flopduster

BowHunterChck13 said:


> That's not very nice =(
> 
> My very first post stated I'm not searching for attention by any means.


People just gotta realize you don't have to search for attention.....


----------



## maxx98

Where are the pictures of you with dead animals?


----------



## Michhunter77

Good luck, I'd bet if you play your cards right one day we'll be watching you on TV with your own hunting show? All female hunting show? ya never know.

Also this thread definitley has "the funnay", thanks for some of those comments almost made me shoot my morning tea out my nose


----------



## BowHunterChck13

maxx98 said:


> Where are the pictures of you with dead animals?


In my album on my profile


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Michhunter77 said:


> Good luck, I'd bet if you play your cards right one day we'll be watching you on TV with your own hunting show? All female hunting show? ya never know.
> 
> Also this thread definitley has "the funnay", thanks for some of those comments almost made me shoot my morning tea out my nose


Oh I plan on it ...

What would be the name of it though? 
..... "bunny in the woods" ?


----------



## Fantail

B&C_less said:


> Is this close enough?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjSP0H88d5I


Nice fart locker at 0:34 just sayin


----------



## OHbowhntr08

jbsoonerfan said:


> It proves there are a lot of sad and lonely individuals on AT, that's the funny part.


Like the Brad Paisley song; I guess AT members feel cooler online. Some of the comments crack me up. I go to the University of Kentucky, a school who Playboy routinely rates in the top 3 SEC schools with the most gorgeous women and I know lots of girls that definitely do not stray from Playboy's rating who also love to hunt and fish.


----------



## HUNTorFISH

ARCHERYSNOB said:


> Rachel Hunter, was a playmate and she is definitely a hunter,,,at least by name.


nice


----------



## Briar

OHbowhntr08 said:


> Like the Brad Paisley song; I guess AT members feel cooler online. Some of the comments crack me up. I go to the University of Kentucky, a school who Playboy routinely rates in the top 3 SEC schools with the most gorgeous women and I know lots of girls that definitely do not stray from Playboy's rating who also love to hunt and fish.


You are a lucky man. I got to say the area I live in has some of the overall worst looking women of anywhere I have ever lived. My gosh you get one that that is even "decent" and she thinks she is paris hilton and has every guy in 10 miles chasing her. I mean we have hunting pressure up here on our deer, but out woman hunting pressure is unreal. The southern part of the US is for sure where its at.


----------



## Jacksss

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Oh I plan on it ...
> 
> What would be the name of it though?
> ..... "bunny in the woods" ?


This one is easy! Of course it would be named, "Bunny with a Bow"


----------



## whack&stack

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Not midget, fun sized!!


lol i'm king sized i wouldnt make a very good lookin woman (6'6" 360lbs)


----------



## flopduster

Just take a pic in front of your computer with this thread in the background..


----------



## BowHunterChck13

flopduster said:


> Just take a pic in front of your computer with this thread in the background..


Sure give me a few mins


----------



## hal515

blew said:


> How about Michelle McLaughlin - February 2008 Playmate of the Month
> 
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/newshound/2008/02/hunting-outdoor-playmate


Wow Awesome, I want to live in Sonoma County also I might see her up there.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Sure give me a few mins


here you go..








one more..this is the face you get for doubting me.


----------



## HIGHMARK

BowHunterChck13 said:


> here you go..
> View attachment 1118091
> 
> 
> one more..this is the face you get for doubting me.
> View attachment 1118092


You have nothing to prove to me, but I have to say I do like the pics.:wink:


----------



## 40YardKev

Im now a believer. I was also starting to wonder if this thread was real, the pics to flopduster chnaged my mind. Glad that mean look wasn't directed towards me. lol. Congrats on your success with modeling,and good luck this hunting season.


----------



## Jacksss

BowHunterChck13 said:


> here you go..
> View attachment 1118091
> 
> 
> one more..this is the face you get for doubting me.
> View attachment 1118092










Let me see RIIIGHHHT there!


----------



## westen

You need your own website. This thread has more views than any since I joined. Way more than most on U tube. Your a hit. Start your own show. Get in contact with real tree or one of the other outdoor shows. If you need a manager just let me know. PM me and I will get your show started.


----------



## Roskoes

Wow . . . up to almost 30,000 views on this one. Is that a record?


----------



## daisyduke

Roskoes said:


> Wow . . . up to almost 30,000 views on this one. Is that a record?


Wonder why....lol


----------



## flopduster

BowHunterChck13 said:


> here you go..
> View attachment 1118091
> 
> 
> one more..this is the face you get for doubting me.
> View attachment 1118092


I didn't doubt you for a second, just saw where a lot of doubt was creeping into this thread.

That said, I feel special now!!!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

flopduster said:


> I didn't doubt you for a second, just saw where a lot of doubt was creeping into this thread.
> 
> That said, I feel special now!!!


Save that pic I'll autograph it for you one day =)


----------



## flopduster

Deal!!!

:banana:

If you ever make it down to Myrtle Beach, you can usually find me at Back Woods (backwoodsquailclub.com), just look for the guy with to much weight and not enough hair!!!lol



All jokes aside, glad you are a female hunter and proud of it.


----------



## 62backwoodsboy

Oh no Bowhunterchck13 Now look what you've started ! Everyone will want a pic of you holding a paper with their user name on it ......LOL
BTW....can I be next ! :wink:


----------



## 8pnter

:embara:yummy delish:wink:


----------



## 8pnter

Keith t said:


> hit the PM button when you're in Cali. :wink:
> 
> The rut has definitely started early on AT...LOL


 did somebody sprinkle some tinks 69 on my keyboard.feeling kinda frisky


----------



## Samuraiarcher

Good for you. I keep trying to involve my daughter (10), but she still has the Disney view of all animals, although she loves to eat venison.






BowHunterChck13 said:


> Everyone alwwaayysss asks me that and this is what I say...
> 
> I do EVERYTHING myself. How many times I've had guys assume that I get placed in a stand already set up for me, have someone set my bow up for me, find the deer, gut the deer, drag the deer...heck NO.
> 
> I am a hunter, a female hunter and I don't want help from anyone. I begin the hunt by myself therefore I will end the hunt by myself.
> 
> I don't care if it takes me 4 hours to drag out a deer (which it has) ...I'm doing it on my own.


----------



## BvrHunter

I'm still not a believer....I'm gonna have to see a picture with you and me in it lol lol Just kidding
But seriously


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Samuraiarcher said:


> Good for you. I keep trying to involve my daughter (10), but she still has the Disney view of all animals, although she loves to eat venison.


What got me hooked on the idea of archery/hunting was a trip to Cabelas where I didn't plan on shooting a bow..the second I did, I didn't want to put it down! 

If she doesn't want to hunt right now, no big deal...have her shoot a bow and I'm sure she will love it...if she won't go to your local archery shop or Cabelas with you, get some water balloons tie them to one of your block targets or whatever you use and shoot at them...she will want to join in on the fun and I bet she will be begging you to get her a bow.. everything else will come later!


----------



## flopduster

My daughter likes to shoot the bow(fingers), but doesn't care to hunt. We eat lots of venison though. She also likes to shoot guns.

Now my son is a different story, reminds me of me!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

westen said:


> You need your own website. This thread has more views than any since I joined. Way more than most on U tube. Your a hit. Start your own show. Get in contact with real tree or one of the other outdoor shows. If you need a manager just let me know. PM me and I will get your show started.


I am looking for management in the outdoor entertainment industry.


----------



## zap

BowHunterChck13 said:


> I am looking for management in the outdoor entertainment industry.




imp2:


----------



## flathead

Roskoes said:


> Wow . . . up to almost 30,000 views on this one. Is that a record?


Besides BowHunterChck13 this thread is one big sausage fest!


----------



## Stanley

zap said:


> imp2:


:nono:


----------



## jbsoonerfan

flathead said:


> Besides BowHunterChck13 this thread is one big sausage fest!


Like a sword fight.........:darkbeer:


----------



## zap

Stanley said:


> :nono:





imp2:


:evil5:


----------



## cityhunter346

flathead said:


> Besides BowHunterChck13 this thread is one big sausage fest!


Pretty sad really...guys asking her to p.m. them when she's in the area. Wake up guys...she's on here for exposure and that's it. Her "ex boyfriend" from earlier in the thread is probably sitting right next to her as she's typing laughing his rear end off.


----------



## Stanley

zap said:


> imp2:
> 
> 
> :evil5:


:laugh: 

:wave3:


----------



## 62backwoodsboy

I think we finally found a thread that gets more views than a Hadley Creek thread !


----------



## gun870guy

You owe me a laptop.... this ones got beer all over it now


----------



## BowHunterChck13

cityhunter346 said:


> Pretty sad really...guys asking her to p.m. them when she's in the area. Wake up guys...she's on here for exposure and that's it. Her "ex boyfriend" from earlier in the thread is probably sitting right next to her as she's typing laughing his rear end off.


Go look at my profile silly...so I signed up in 2008 and made a ton of posts over the last few years because I knew I was going to get into playboy and I knew I one day would make a thread to get exposure? 

I'm not fake, I'm not a haker, I don't have a boyfriend anymore and I'm definitely not looking for attention! 

I am:

A young woman who couldn't survive without being in the woods or on a lake atleast once a day who just so happens to be pretty. I got chosen for playboy in part because of my bubbly giggly free spirited personality. 

Either you believe me or you don't..but the only one who's laughing on this end when I read comments like yours, is me. 

=) okay?


----------



## BowHntnWV

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Go look at my profile silly...so I signed up in 2008 and made a ton of posts over the last few years because I knew I was going to get into playboy and I knew I one day would make a thread to get exposure?
> 
> I'm not fake, I'm not a haker, I don't have a boyfriend anymore and I'm definitely not looking for attention!
> 
> I am:
> 
> A young woman who couldn't survive without being in the woods or on a lake atleast once a day who just so happens to be pretty. I got chosen for playboy in part because of my bubbly giggly free spirited personality.
> 
> Either you believe me or you don't..but the only one who's laughing on this end when I read comments like yours, is me.
> 
> =) okay?



Owned...


----------



## Nockhuntin88

BowHntnWV said:


> Owned...


There is a lot of controversy over this thread. Is it so hard to believe that a young pretty girl who just so happens to shoot guns and bows and hunt and fish got picked up for playboy?

I am interested in how you got picked up by them though! Must have been a once in a lifetime shot!


----------



## daisyduke

bowhntnwv said:


> owned...


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nockhuntin88

daisyduke said:


> lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yea that was pretty funny wasn't it! I just didn't want to start anything...


----------



## GhostBuck_007

BowHntnWV said:


> Owned...


pwned


----------



## rodney482

Caution..... Some of you need to maybe back away from your keyboard...

Offensive and rude comments will not be tolerated.


----------



## Jarocal

62backwoodsboy said:


> I think we finally found a thread that gets more views than a Hadley Creek thread !


And has managed to stick around longer than 48 hrs...


----------



## Nockhuntin88

Jarocal said:


> And has managed to stick around longer than 48 hrs...



AHHHH...The FIRE is BACK!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

I think someone got their feelings hurt ...

Not mine though.. 

I'll be sure to send you an autograph =)


----------



## oct71

I hope you find what your looking for young lady and good luck hunting this fall.


----------



## whack&stack

my wife might leave if i get an autographed picture of you holding a paper with my username. do you need the address of where to send it?


----------



## daisyduke

Rodney now worries I think she knew what she was in for, BowHunterChck, do what ever makes you feel good babe!!!! Would like to see a few kills under your belt!!!


----------



## SPIKER_67

You hunt in Pound Ridge? I've hunted there, and it's the mecca of bowhunting in NY. If you have permission to hunt any of that private property down there, and can bring a guest...I'm in.


Nothing like sitting a stand next to a tennis court....and if you really hunt there you will know I'm not kidding...


----------



## Doc

Despite some of the peanut gallery comments:wink: this is actually quite an interesting thread:nod:
Here we have a talented bowhuntress with some potential for starpower. I look at this as an opportunity to send one into the boiler room of PETA. If she gets in and gets her bowhunting message out, then this takes up some of PETA's turf in Hefnerville...and that is certainly a good thing:nod:

Kayce good luck to you and let us know if we can do anything to help you out in this endeavor. We as bowhunters are quite proficient at bombarding various organizations and offices with petitions, letters, emails and phonecalls....I also know these guys can vote for 7 days straight in any online polls. Again good luck and just remember you're a bowhunter through and through that just happens to be easier on the eyes than most of us.:archery:


----------



## the critter

Doc said:


> Despite some of the peanut gallery comments:wink: this is actually quite an interesting thread:nod:
> Here we have a talented bowhuntress with some potential for starpower. I look at this as an opportunity to send one into the boiler room of PETA. If she gets in and gets her bowhunting message out, then this takes up some of PETA's turf in Hefnerville...and that is certainly a good thing:nod:
> 
> Kayce good luck to you and let us know if we can do anything to help you out in this endeavor. We as bowhunters are quite proficient at bombarding various organizations and offices with petitions, letters, emails and phonecalls....I also know these guys can vote for 7 days straight in any online polls. Again good luck and just remember you're a bowhunter through and through that just happens to be easier on the eyes than most of us.:archery:



What Doc said....


----------



## weave

Um does not PETA stand for "people enjoying [email protected]"??? After all that really is why they sell so many issues.....

On the serious side and playboy aside, I find it too cool you are so into the outdoors; so kudos to you for that.

If you can earn a living	or some extra cash off your "assets"...be glad and milk it for all you can; while you can.

Sent to you live from the field on my DROIDX using Tapatalk.


----------



## Keith t

8pnter said:


> did somebody sprinkle some tinks 69 on my keyboard.feeling kinda frisky


 HAHA......Hey, why not try...what the heck. This girl is hot and I like hot chicks.....if she is real or not(it's beggining to look like she is) just give us single guy's the fantasy...isn't that what playboy is all about?...LOL...She's a bowhunter ontop of all the hotness....


----------



## Samuraiarcher

BowHunterChck13 said:


> What got me hooked on the idea of archery/hunting was a trip to Cabelas where I didn't plan on shooting a bow..the second I did, I didn't want to put it down!
> 
> If she doesn't want to hunt right now, no big deal...have her shoot a bow and I'm sure she will love it...if she won't go to your local archery shop or Cabelas with you, get some water balloons tie them to one of your block targets or whatever you use and shoot at them...she will want to join in on the fun and I bet she will be begging you to get her a bow.. everything else will come later!


Thanks for the idea. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## moondoondude

I haven't read this thread since it only had about 3000 hits - I figured it turned into a fight or something. I just shot my bow, sweat my butt off, and sat down and figured I mine as well check it out.

It is, without doubt, one of the most entertaining and interesting threads I have ever read on here. When I last read it, it was awesome but now it went to a whole higher level of awesome. I got a grin from ear to ear after just reading it again.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

moondoondude said:


> I haven't read this thread since it only had about 3000 hits - I figured it turned into a fight or something. I just shot my bow, sweat my butt off, and sat down and figured I mine as well check it out.
> 
> It is, without doubt, one of the most entertaining and interesting threads I have ever read on here. When I last read it, it was awesome but now it went to a whole higher level of awesome. I got a grin from ear to ear after just reading it again.


Thank you... That made me smile =)


----------



## Nockhuntin88

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Thank you... That made me smile =)


Can you prove it with a picture of your smiling face? Haha


----------



## DV1

fowl_natured said:


> I couldn't imagine only having hunting properties that small. I bet that makes it tough.


Alot of the best hunting is on places like that. Much of NJ is like that, and the best places to hunt in the state is where there are big developments, not big woods. No deer in them big woods, just alot of hunters looking for them.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Nockhuntin88 said:


> Can you prove it with a picture of your smiling face? Haha


Lol no but I spent the day on my best friends boat..they mostly swam and went tubing...I went straight to the fishing rods.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

DV1 said:


> Alot of the best hunting is on places like that. Much of NJ is like that, and the best places to hunt in the state is where there are big developments, not big woods. No deer in them big woods, just alot of hunters looking for them.


Couldnt have said it better myself *thumbs up*


----------



## Nockhuntin88

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Lol no but I spent the day on my best friends boat..they mostly swam and went tubing...I went straight to the fishing rods.


Well I have to say that is pretty cool. You are probably like 90% of this websites male populations dream girl...haha

huntin, fishin, hottie, independant...lots to like about you....what is the catch? Haha


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Nockhuntin88 said:


> Well I have to say that is pretty cool. You are probably like 90% of this websites male populations dream girl...haha
> 
> huntin, fishin, hottie, independant...lots to like about you....what is the catch? Haha


The catch is that im one of those rare few girls that actually learn early it's a waste of life and experience to get in a relationship too young... There for I will be no one's "girl" for a long time  

Other than that every guy I hang out with as friends says the same exact thing. 

Idk just haven't found the perfect guy yet... I like them big muscular scruffy tattooed pierced preferably with a Harley in the driveway... Oh and obviously who loves hunting fishing and hiking... 

The videographer asked me during my playboy interview who my celebrity crush was... I said chuck Liddell ...everyone then proceeded to look shocked and confused haha 

Oh well...everyone to their own.


----------



## Doc

BowHunterChck13 said:


> T
> 
> The videographer asked me during my playboy interview who my celebrity crush was... I said chuck Liddell ...everyone then proceeded to look shocked and confused haha
> 
> Oh well...everyone to their own.


That's only because you haven't met me yet
What's the writing on your left side? Is it a disclaimer or copyright?:noidea:


----------



## eric schmaus

Bowhunterchick, there is no "perfect" guy! lol but good luck to you!


----------



## Nockhuntin88

BowHunterChck13 said:


> The catch is that im one of those rare few girls that actually learn early it's a waste of life and experience to get in a relationship too young... There for I will be no one's "girl" for a long time
> 
> Other than that every guy I hang out with as friends says the same exact thing.
> 
> Idk just haven't found the perfect guy yet... I like them big muscular scruffy tattooed pierced preferably with a Harley in the driveway... Oh and obviously who loves hunting fishing and hiking...
> 
> The videographer asked me during my playboy interview who my celebrity crush was... I said chuck Liddell ...everyone then proceeded to look shocked and confused haha
> 
> Oh well...everyone to their own.


Well if you are asking my opinion it sounds to me like your catch is your taste in guys. Too set on material things and looks and not what matters. Personality and character....

You remind me of my ex girlfriend...haha


----------



## buggybrain

If you are a HOTTY then it doesnt matter in the business world as long as you can get the job done and make Playboy money they dont care what you do


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Doc said:


> That's only because you haven't met me yet
> What's the writing on your left side? Is it a disclaimer or copyright?:noidea:


Haha no ...it's in Afrikaans ..it's something I wrote along time ago...only the tattoo artist (she spoke afrikaans), my mom (also speaks Afrikaans) and I know what it says...it describes one single moment in my life I want to feel when I'm about 70 years old...basically where I want to be, what I want to be doing and the type of person I want to be near...

A dream I hold very close to my heart.


----------



## eric schmaus

Oh, that's deep! Very intresting.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

eric schmaus said:


> Bowhunterchick, there is no "perfect" guy! lol but good luck to you!


Sorta disagree..

I know that absolutely no one on this earth is perfect...but I still have faith that two people can be perfect for eachother, imperfections and all...


----------



## IsHeBreathing?

There is perfect, but dont forget even perfect takes work. Dont settle for anything, ever. Makes for a happy life.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Nockhuntin88 said:


> Well if you are asking my opinion it sounds to me like your catch is your taste in guys. Too set on material things and looks and not what matters. Personality and character....
> 
> You remind me of my ex girlfriend...haha


You know when I pressed post I kinda realized that... The funny thing is I've never had a type... 

I would explain more in-depth my type but they asked that too in the interview (if you only knew the questions they asked lol...I was like excuse me, what?) 

Wait for the interview to go on the website ...it's worth it.


----------



## Nockhuntin88

BowHunterChck13 said:


> You know when I pressed post I kinda realized that... The funny thing is I've never had a type...
> 
> I would explain more in-depth my type but they asked that too in the interview (if you only knew the questions they asked lol...I was like excuse me, what?)
> 
> Wait for the interview to go on the website ...it's worth it.


Ugh that is sooo much work!! I am not trying to marry you, I just asked a question haha...

Honestly, you seem like a nice girl who knows what she wants and it sounds like for now you have your priorities straight. Do you and live life while you are still young. Take it from me, the 23 year old with 2 kids and a wife...I wish I was where you are right now, but I wouldn't trade what I have now for the world either. Some people are meant to be together, and I honestly hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Nockhuntin88 said:


> Ugh that is sooo much work!! I am not trying to marry you, I just asked a question haha...
> 
> Honestly, you seem like a nice girl who knows what she wants and it sounds like for now you have your priorities straight. Do you and live life while you are still young. Take it from me, the 23 year old with 2 kids and a wife...I wish I was where you are right now, but I wouldn't trade what I have now for the world either. Some people are meant to be together, and I honestly hope you find what you are looking for.


Congratulations, the beginning part of your post is the first time I burst out laughing while reading a reply on this thread. Hahahaha =D ...no u don't want to marry me? Oh =( okay... =P 

On a serious note, It puts a smile on my face to hear a guy (where there's absolutely no pressure to mention wife or kids) talk about them in such a kind and loving way... Good for you. I wish you happiness and serenity. =)


----------



## Nockhuntin88

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Congratulations, the beginning part of your post is the first time I burst out laughing while reading a reply on this thread. Hahahaha =D ...no u don't want to marry me? Oh =( okay... =P
> 
> On a serious note, It puts a smile on my face to hear a guy (where there's absolutely no pressure to mention wife or kids) talk about them in such a kind and loving way... Good for you. I wish you happiness and serenity. =)


I don't know about the serenity, maybe while in the woods...there is no such thing as serenity in my house on an average day...my kids are 2 years old...it sounds like a zoo! You reminded me of my neice who just turned 2, her name is serenity!

I appreciate the good wishes! Yes, of course, you are beautiful enough for my standards, but alas, I have already found me a great woman, I just hope I can get her to hunt and fish with me more when the kids get older!


----------



## Nockhuntin88

Hey guys! I made the bunny giggle! Haha...


You all envy me now, I know you do....


----------



## Doc

Nockhuntin88 said:


> Hey guys! I made the bunny giggle! Haha...
> 
> 
> You all envy me now, I know you do....


We really need a picture of her with a pancake on her head:lol:


----------



## JustinTH

Nockhuntin88 said:


> I don't know about the serenity, maybe while in the woods...there is no such thing as serenity in my house on an average day...my kids are 2 years old...it sounds like a zoo! You reminded me of my neice who just turned 2, her name is serenity!
> 
> I appreciate the good wishes! Yes, of course, you are beautiful enough for my standards, but alas, I have already found me a great woman, I just hope I can get her to hunt and fish with me more when the kids get older!


I am thinking same as you alot of women are nice to look at but I wouldn't trade my wife for the world. she hunts and fishes with me and my best freind... altho bowhunterchick may be nice to look at and she hunts I have my "bunny" at home and dont be surpised theres more then likley more then us 2 that think like this


----------



## Nockhuntin88

Doc, thats the wrong bunny....Haha...

Bowhuntrchk or Kacey...whichever you prefer...I wish you luck in your endeavors...Hopefully playboy turns out to be what you are looking for. 

If anything came as a result of this thread, it was the fact that you now probably have 20,000 dudes that are for sure going to be buying your material...haha....


----------



## Doc

Nockhuntin88 said:


> Doc, thats the wrong bunny....Haha...


Better?:noidea:


----------



## Nockhuntin88

Doc said:


> Better?:noidea:


Wow...now that had me rolling in laughter...The facial expression is perfect too...holy crap....CAN'T BREATHE! :rofl:


----------



## Doc

Nockhuntin88 said:


> Wow...now that had me rolling in laughter...The facial expression is perfect too...holy crap....CAN'T BREATHE! :rofl:


Did you notice the poster in the background:zip:


----------



## Nockhuntin88

Doc said:


> Did you notice the poster in the background:zip:


Photo doctored by doc huh? Haha good one! She should be responding rather soon either angry or laughing her arse off...

Maybe I should have brung sum carrots....Meh, whatsup Doc?


----------



## Doc

Nockhuntin88 said:


> Photo doctored by doc huh? Haha good one! She should be responding rather soon either angry or laughing her arse off...
> 
> Maybe I should have brung sum carrots....Meh, whatsup Doc?


Only time will tell.


----------



## hoytman09

just wondering who got you into hunting and fishing. since your family is not around and all


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Doc said:


> Better?:noidea:


Hahahahahahahahhaha love it!!! 

I should send that to my photographer...see what he thinks


----------



## Nockhuntin88

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Hahahahahahahahhaha love it!!!
> 
> I should send that to my photographer...see what he thinks


I bet they would run that as the centerfold....haha!


----------



## Kordy

even makin a funny face your hot! wish i would have known you before i got hitched..lol


----------



## Nockhuntin88

Kordy said:


> even makin a funny face your hot! wish i would have known you before i got hitched..lol


Right! ...I knew I wasn't the only one thinkin that...haha


----------



## nixwasa

this thread is awesome!!! based on the comments on here the general shaft siffness seems to be very high...  Well, good luck with your career bowhunterchck13.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Who's never seen NYC??


----------



## HIGHMARK

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Who's never seen NYC??


I never have


----------



## BowHunterChck13

HIGHMARK said:


> I never have


When it's an overcast day and my friends and I have nothing to do we take the 45 min drive to NYC and cause havoc... I'll take some pics and videos...

Although suburb NYers and NYC people hate eachother, NYC is really an awesome place...I on the other hand can only stand to be there for a day max...otherwise I start to seriously miss "fresh" air lol =P


----------



## MNmike

been there a couple times.

Not my cup of joe.

But then, no big city is.


----------



## rustydog32

I just found this thread and wow only on AT... I'm sorry guys but I still aint believing this I have dated many beautiful women and because of my love for the outdoors is why I am still single this is a 1 in a million


----------



## BowHunterChck13

rustydog32 said:


> I just found this thread and wow only on AT... I'm sorry guys but I still aint believing this I have dated many beautiful women and because of my love for the outdoors is why I am still single this is a 1 in a million


There's a ton of beautiful girls on here guys...just look at the womens section...we aren't 1 in a million, but I'll take that as a compliment =) thanks.


----------



## sawtoothscream

not a fan of NYC. last 2 times i went there i stepped on a dead rat, called a racist because i didnt want o buy some rap demo and my friend almost got pick pocketed but instead the guy got a nice hand full off his azz haha. then it smells, the streets look like hell ect ect... been there a few times and never thought it was worth the trip. if i wanted all that i would just go and awalk in down town binghamton


----------



## BowHunterChck13

New Yorker hotel and empire state building 

NYCPD mmmm lifes good


----------



## MNmike

That's true BHC13.

I don't know why rustydog32 thinks it would be so far fetched?

We have celebs on here all the time.

And why would you make it up, really?

Back to the city thing.

If I have to go, I do it like shoppin".

In and out fast.


----------



## rustydog32

MNmike said:


> That's true BHC13.
> 
> I don't know why rustydog32 thinks it would be so far fetched?
> 
> We have celebs on here all the time.
> 
> And why would you make it up, really?
> 
> Back to the city thing.
> 
> If I have to go, I do it like shoppin".
> 
> In and out fast.


I'm not saying it was all that far fetched I was just slightly shocked well ok ok very shocked

As far as NYC goes I have never been but I wouldnt mind going I would just be lost from the time I got out of the terminal at the airport.


----------



## ChipShot88

I used to drive into NYC at least 3-4 times a week just to hang out when I was growing up in NJ. Kinda miss it in a way, but I'm like you Kayce- I enjoy the country living with fresh air and no crowds


----------



## Obsession11

ChipShot88 said:


> but I'm like you Kayce- I enjoy the country living with fresh air and no crowds


im would say 99% of people on AT are this way. I am too.


----------



## Kordy

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Who's never seen NYC??


the only way ill goto NYC is if you personally take me to all the sites!


----------



## Nockhuntin88

I avoid NYC like the plague....same with philly....But at least I can carry my hand gun in philly....God bless the 2nd amendment, and my ccw....and my glock 19...


----------



## Jwillman6

I have never been to NYC, but I plan to go for the experience one day. I do not think I will plan for a long period of time there. I think purposely putting yourself out of your element is good from time to time. I think this can validate where you need to be.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

If you have a passion for the outdoors your obviously not going to absolutely love New York City...there are brazen people all over the place, smelly areas, dirty streets but there are really beautiful parts and places of NYC. Would I want to live there? HeCckkkkk no. Would I want to spend a weekend there? Complete waste of money... But is it nice to go there from time to time when there's not much else to do? Yeah of course


----------



## Nockhuntin88

I would rather be farther away from people than closer to them...but that is just me. I was raised in a town of population 500ish and I was related to 1/3 of them...

Oh yea, and you have to drive 20-30 minutes to get to a grocery store. But the only thing you smell up there is fresh mountain air.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

I hate the days I'm stuck at the airbrush shop and bored out of my mind =( .... I work during the day for the owner of one of my hunting properties...he owns a farm and an airbrush shop so sometimes i'm at the farm, sometimes i'm stuck inside here...not fun!! 
Last friday I spent the day at the farm..its definitely the only job I'll ever find where I can get attacked by turkeys, choose what eggs I want to bring home from under the arses of chickens, play with baby chicks, and go outside and shoot at random things with a 20 gage while my boss cooks me a steak for lunch...lol Sometimes its all fun and games..sometimes its paper work and filing..womp womp

anyone else have fun jobs?


----------



## bowmadness83

My job is pretty awesome I'm a heavy equipment operator. I realy don't do much except sit on my iPhone all day, and read magazines. Lots of day dreaming, lol. I realy enjoy my job though, it's nice to wake up in the morning and not dread going to work.


----------



## solohunter

never have seen NYC....may go there some day for a visit.....


----------



## daisyduke

Its not that fun, meet alot of people, but being a male dominated business(Automotive industry) its way better than working with chicks, women are very moody..lol:wink:


----------



## Tax Lawyer

I own an apartment in NYC. It was a great place when I was working all the time. Now, I spend most of my time in upstate NYS in a town of 5500. If my wife wasn't going back to work as a guidance counselor in Queens, I would eventually sell it.

It just had water damage to the kitchen and bathroom from a leak upstairs. I'm putting before and after photos of the apartment remodel on my FB......for any of my AT friends who are interested. It's been a total pain in the balls to deal with water, mold and insurance companies.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

I jumped straight to the last page, looking forward to playboy bunnies shooting bows and all I see is a discussion about NYC. Very very disappointed.


----------



## daisyduke

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I jumped straight to the last page, looking forward to playboy bunnies shooting bows and all I see is a discussion about NYC. Very very disappointed.


Too funny...lol Its kinda going of topic..


----------



## BowHunterChck13

daisyduke said:


> Too funny...lol Its kinda going of topic..


Lol I'll be sure to bring it back to the main topic in big bold letters once I find out when my pictures are being published...boy is that going to be a fun day. =D


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Lol I'll be sure to bring it back to the main topic in big bold letters once I find out when my pictures are being published...boy is that going to be a fun day. =D


Please pm me the day before, I'm gonna need a day off work for this one. I'll need a little me time on that special day.


----------



## the critter

BowHunterChck13 said:


> I hate the days I'm stuck at the airbrush shop and bored out of my mind =( .... I work during the day for the owner of one of my hunting properties...he owns a farm and an airbrush shop so sometimes i'm at the farm, sometimes i'm stuck inside here...not fun!!
> Last friday I spent the day at the farm..its definitely the only job I'll ever find where I can get attacked by turkeys, choose what eggs I want to bring home from under the arses of chickens, play with baby chicks, and go outside and shoot at random things with a 20 gage while my boss cooks me a steak for lunch...lol Sometimes its all fun and games..sometimes its paper work and filing..womp womp
> 
> anyone else have fun jobs?


I work at an arhery shop/convenient store way out in the country. Its pretty fun because alot of my buddys frequent the shop to have their bows worked on or to hang out. The only part that sucks is I have to work every weekend, I onl get 3-4 weekends off a year, nothings perfect though...

Ain't working today though, monday is my saturday. Fixing to go check trail camera and then go get on the tractor and bushhog, getting ready for fall food plots!


----------



## 187elk

K..great comments...as a married man..seen this and begain to wonder...

You will find the "right" guy...

Should have no problem getting into the industry...if you want some contacts...I am sure someone would bite! PM me...I have a few that might!  We could use a model for our decoys!


----------



## 187elk

Have a buddy who is a PBR rodeo clown...you show host a show with hime...Clown and a Bunny...could work!


----------



## BigDeer

Computer programmer. Sounds boring but you are usually building something, fixing something, or problem solving. I've had worse jobs. Good Luck


----------



## BowHunterChck13

187elk said:


> Have a buddy who is a PBR rodeo clown...you show host a show with hime...Clown and a Bunny...could work!


That would be so much fun!!!


----------



## 187elk

WE are serious about a model!


----------



## scrapejuice

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Lol I'll be sure to bring it back to the main topic in big bold letters once I find out when my pictures are being published...boy is that going to be a fun day. =D


I would REALLY like to get a PM, e-mail, phone call..............something! When this happens!

Honestly best of luck to you!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

187elk said:


> WE are serious about a model!


Pm sent


----------



## BowHunterChck13

scrapejuice said:


> I would REALLY like to get a PM, e-mail, phone call..............something! When this happens!
> 
> Honestly best of luck to you!


Don't worry...you will find out when they do!


----------



## 187elk

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Pm sent


Sent back!


----------



## Marine96

daisyduke said:


> Its not that fun, meet alot of people, but being a male dominated business(Automotive industry) its way better than working with chicks, women are very moody..lol:wink:


One of the most unforgiving industries to work in. Some days I wonder what the heck I was thinking getting into this line of work(parts side of the industry).


----------



## Bugle'm In

I can't believe nobody has asked this yet??? 

BowHunterChck13, do you have a S. African accent or did you grow up in NYC suburbs?


----------



## bpfaherty

Now thats a good question bugle.... nothing sexier!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Bugle'm In said:


> I can't believe nobody has asked this yet???
> 
> BowHunterChck13, do you have a S. African accent or did you grow up in NYC suburbs?


Good question!

I grew up with a home in South Africa and a home in New York. So I was back and forth through out my whole life (awesome vacation spot right?!). 

I have a weird accent... My mom has a stroonngggg South African accent and since my little brother has lived there for a few years now, he has a strong one too. 

I have a mixture of a new Yorker accent with a little south African twist every once and a while. When I get angry though (very rare..I tend to be an oddly happy and giggly person) I get a serious British/S.A. accent lol. 

No one takes me seriously when I'm mad!!


----------



## Bugle'm In

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Good question!
> 
> I grew up with a home in South Africa and a home in New York. So I was back and forth through out my whole life (awesome vacation spot right?!).
> 
> I have a weird accent... My mom has a stroonngggg South African accent and since my little brother has lived there for a few years now, he has a strong one too.
> 
> I have a mixture of a new Yorker accent with a little south African twist every once and a while. When I get angry though (very rare..I tend to be an oddly happy and giggly person) I get a serious British/S.A. accent lol.
> 
> No one takes me seriously when I'm mad!!


Probably because they are confused... NYC'r accent to S. African is a big swing. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Jwillman6

I would like to hear a cross of a New York accent and a South African accent. I know a lot of New Yorkers and a good many South Africans. Because of where I live I get to hear a lot of accents from all over the US and the world.


----------



## whack&stack

i like my job i drive around and talk to folks all day. i am a sales manager for an auto insurance company. some people call us marketing reps i dont actually sell the insurance just talk agents into selling it so i have to take em to lunch and dinner and golfing and to pga events and football games. lifes tough


----------



## Doc

187elk said:


> WE are serious about a model!


Yeah, I have a business that I just started up and I need a model too. It's called...errr....ummmm....hold on gimme a minute:lol:


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Doc said:


> Yeah, I have a business that I just started up and I need a model too. It's called...errr....ummmm....hold on gimme a minute:lol:


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha =D


----------



## Adahy

I think I love you. 
So what am I so afraid of? 
I'm afraid that I'm not sure of 
A love there is no cure for.

I think I love you.


----------



## Musgrat

No pictures yet? Oh the anticipation.


----------



## CareyHamil

Back to the occupation topic. I serve as a Marine. My primary job is electrician on V-22 osprey,I've also been an instructor in that job field and currently serve as a recruiter.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Early morning workout...

Like my shirt? Hahahaha =) 

Hopefully you can make out what it says ....


----------



## Briar

Speaking of Jobs and since you posted the workout pic, I am an exercise physiologist at a retirment community. Its a very nice job and I enjoy it very much. Nice thing is I can work here for 30 years and still be the "young guy"....


----------



## sagecreek

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Early morning workout...
> 
> Like my shirt? Hahahaha =)
> 
> Hopefully you can make out what it says ....


Looks good to me.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Briar said:


> Speaking of Jobs and since you posted the workout pic, I am an exercise physiologist at a retirment community. Its a very nice job and I enjoy it very much. Nice thing is I can work here for 30 years and still be the "young guy"....


Hahaha too funny! That's a great way of looking at the glass half full if you ask me!


----------



## Ned250

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Early morning workout...
> 
> Like my shirt? Hahahaha =)
> 
> Hopefully you can make out what it says ....


:thumbs_up


----------



## deere

SO....Did we ever fimd out if there are any other Playboy models that are hunter's???????? :wink:


----------



## cityhunter346

deere said:


> SO....Did we ever fimd out if there are any other Playboy models that are hunter's???????? :wink:


That's never what this thread was about...


----------



## BowHunterChck13

deere said:


> SO....Did we ever fimd out if there are any other Playboy models that are hunter's???????? :wink:


No I didnt find any =\ ...but I'm sure there are some out there...dont mind being the first though!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

cityhunter346 said:


> That's never what this thread was about...


Voltaire:

I may not agree with what you have to say, but I will defend your right to say it...


----------



## shamus275

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Early morning workout...
> 
> Like my shirt? Hahahaha =)
> 
> Hopefully you can make out what it says ....


You make it very difficult to look you in the eyes while talking to you...


----------



## FIB

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Early morning workout...
> 
> Like my shirt? Hahahaha =)
> 
> Hopefully you can make out what it says ....


Your shirt said something on it?


----------



## Scottebay

shamus275 said:


> You make it very difficult to look you in the eyes while talking to you...


I don't believe you can see her eyes buddy.....


----------



## HIGHMARK

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Early morning workout...
> 
> Like my shirt? Hahahaha =)
> 
> Hopefully you can make out what it says ....


No, it didn't


----------



## ember

The best way to sell yourself to others is first to sell the others to yourself. 

You rock BowHunterChck13. :guitarist2:


----------



## ChipShot88

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Early morning workout...
> 
> Like my shirt? Hahahaha =)
> 
> Hopefully you can make out what it says ....


That deserves a NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Roskoes

deere said:


> SO....Did we ever fimd out if there are any other Playboy models that are hunter's???????? :wink:


Who cares . . .


----------



## BowHunterChck13

ember said:


> The best way to sell yourself to others is first to sell the others to yourself.
> 
> You rock BowHunterChck13. :guitarist2:


Thanks!!!! =) 

...update: putting some videos together...get ready for the first one of preseason =P 

What should they be called?? 

I'll send the person who comes up with the best name for the videos, my first official autographed magazine, personalized and allllll


----------



## Tater1985

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Thanks!!!! =)
> 
> ...update: putting some videos together...get ready for the first one of preseason =P
> 
> What should they be called??
> 
> I'll send the person who comes up with the best name for the videos, my first official autographed magazine, personalized and allllll



Are you talking preseason, as in hunting season? More to follow through out the season? How about . . . . . . 

"The Bunny and the Bow - Season 1"

or

"The Bunny, the Bow, and the Buck - What Dreams Are Made Of"


----------



## Tater1985

"BowBunny on the Buck Trail"


----------



## sagecreek

Bunny Hunting


----------



## IsHeBreathing?

Mount it hunting!


----------



## Jacksss

Buck'n Bunny Bowfest


----------



## South Man

Bow Honey Tales!


----------



## GhostBuck_007

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Voltaire:
> 
> I may not agree with what you have to say, but I will defend your right to say it...


Touche...


----------



## Roskoes

Bowhunter Chick TV.


----------



## cahelle1

Buck Rubs TV


----------



## Jacksss

Kayce's pik dan leren


----------



## justinl8688

Camo Girl Gone Wild


----------



## BigDeer

Pursuin' Dreams


----------



## Briar

The clevage carnivore


----------



## Michhunter77

Marine96 said:


> One of the most unforgiving industries to work in. Some days I wonder what the heck I was thinking getting into this line of work(parts side of the industry).


x2 growing up in Michigan, that was the ticket or so everybody thought back in the day. What was I thinking. Now most of us are stuck because we can't make that career change. 

video title: Bustin' Bambi's


----------



## shamus275

Scottebay said:


> I don't believe you can see her eyes buddy.....


And that was my point...clearly we're all too busy staring other places!


----------



## mathew_

Briar said:


> The clevage carnivore


 lmao i like that!


----------



## cameraman

How about Beauty vs The Beast


----------



## GoneUser1

Hardwood knockouts


----------



## Baldona523

Apparantly the rut is 365 days a year on archery talk.


----------



## 187elk

Baldona523 said:


> Apparantly the rut is 365 days a year on archery talk.


My thoughts exactly...guys and their cyber girl friends! I bet half of these guys play WarCraft on-line daily!


----------



## GoneUser1

187elk said:


> My thoughts exactly...guys and their cyber girl friends! I bet half of these guys play WarCraft on-line daily!


you are on here just like the rest of us


----------



## 187elk

rivershark said:


> you are on here just like the rest of us


yeah, interesting reads...cept for a few remarks!


----------



## 187elk

Hollywoods Knockouts was not bad...better than some of the others!


----------



## bigdogg2002

Baldona523 said:


> Apparantly the rut is 365 days a year on archery talk.


I have peed on my keyboard 3 times this week already!


----------



## cityhunter346

You guys break me up.Trust me, if she's looking for a man, it not gonna be here. She will be at a martini bar right on Wall Street looking for someone. She's playing everyone on here, mods included, like a fiddle.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Video name- Kayce's Quest


----------



## zap

Here is a pic for you....BHC.


----------



## badger62

cityhunter346 said:


> You guys break me up.Trust me, if she's looking for a man, it not gonna be here. She will be at a martini bar right on Wall Street looking for someone. She's playing everyone on here, mods included, like a fiddle.


Sure is. Why she wants attention from a bunch of old, hairy, fat bow hunters I have no idea.


----------



## zap

badger62 said:


> Sure is. Why she wants attention from a bunch of old, hairy, fat bow hunters I have no idea.


Who you callin hairy.


----------



## flathead

badger62 said:


> Sure is. Why she wants attention from a bunch of old, hairy, fat bow hunters I have no idea.


With over 44,000 hits I would say because it is easy.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

I'm not old and fat or hairy!


----------



## ILLbucknut

Whats wrong with old, fat and ugly?


----------



## cityhunter346

ILLbucknut said:


> Whats wrong with old, fat and ugly?


Nothing...I'm middle aged, fat and ugly.


----------



## flopduster

Finally someone better at marketing than Mathews and Rage!!!!

how about "IN YOUR DREAMS OUTDOORS"

lol


----------



## longbeard02

cityhunter346 said:


> You guys break me up.Trust me, if she's looking for a man, it not gonna be here. She will be at a martini bar right on Wall Street looking for someone. She's playing everyone on here, mods included, like a fiddle.


x2. I agree with you 100%. in all honesty not being mean. She is attractive but I sure wouldn't pay to look at her in a magazine. I believe she is just trying to work the system.


----------



## LLaBarr

Hoe gaan dit aadig haar ladyskap?


----------



## rodney482

longbeard02 said:


> x2. I agree with you 100%. in all honesty not being mean. She is attractive but I sure wouldn't pay to look at her in a magazine. I believe she is just trying to work the system.



Whats funny are the guys on here pointing their finger and making accusations....but for some reason they just can help
but come back to thread and post...... LOL


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Hey Kayce, don't let some of these donnie downers poop in your chair. I think what you are chooseing to do is cool long as you are happy in doing it. Who knows what will become of it, maybe someday you can be a strong voice for what we believe in as hunters.


----------



## Landscaping

I'm big and muscular, with scruffy hair, dozens of tatoos 4 piercings, with a yamaha WR250 in the driveway... Oh and obviously love hunting fishing and hiking...


----------



## Doc

Fantasy Hunts...but I prefer T&A Outdoors


----------



## zap

T&A on AT.


----------



## Doc

T n' A Outdoors stands for....Talk n' Archery:banana:


----------



## zap

Doc said:


> T n' A Outdoors stands for....Talk n' Archery:banana:


T&A on AT stands for something else.


----------



## baumunkdj

I think a few of you boys are gonna short out your keyboards from all the drooling


----------



## IsHeBreathing?

baumunkdj said:


> I think a few of you boys are gonna short out your keyboards from all the drooling


and stuff.. lolukey::wink:


----------



## somdjim

how about ( honeys with a bow we kill em n eat em)


----------



## pinski79

donkey butter?


IsHeBreathing? said:


> and stuff.. lolukey::wink:


----------



## solohunter

badger62 said:


> Sure is. Why she wants attention from a bunch of old, hairy, fat bow hunters I have no idea.


"ah youth is wasted on the wrong people...."
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HC1HT3UjyDA&feature=related


----------



## BowHunterChck13

I'm loving all the video names!!...but you won't find out which one I pick until I post my video 

and in regards to the negative comments...I get such a kick out of the fact that ONLY person who has responded who comes from the same county as me, is tellin me I'm so manipulative and a poophead (keeping it PG)...

Just goes to show why I'm single not to mention why I'm trying to branch out to the rest of the country!!
I am fortunately not ignorant enough to think that the world ends outside the boarders of westchester county and if I'm such a bad person for just being a girl who loves everything about the outdoors and who just wanted to share her new journey as a model with my fellow ATers well....then I guess I'm a pretty, outgoing, adventurous, outdoor loving, unique poophead!!!! =) 

Anyway back to happiness and positivity.. keep the names coming...they are all pretty awesome!!


----------



## ember

Trust me there are plenty of "poopheads" outside of Westchester County too. 

Just look past them......


----------



## JF88

Non-typical outdoors
Pink camo productions
Bowchick Outdoors


----------



## VABowKill

why is this thread still running?


----------



## Hawgfan

VABowKill said:


> why is this thread still running?


Because you just posted in it.


----------



## HIGHMARK

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Thanks!!!! =)
> 
> ...update: putting some videos together...get ready for the first one of preseason =P
> 
> What should they be called??
> 
> I'll send the person who comes up with the best name for the videos, my first official autographed magazine, personalized and allllll


Model Huntress


----------



## 187elk

I don't see anything that makes your head look poopy! Just sayin!


----------



## mrupnorth

Smart, beautiful, loves and promotes hunting. Even her mean picture is cute. Guys be nice and lets help promote this lady any way we can.


----------



## BigDeer

cityhunter346 said:


> Quoted POST REMOVED


Seems you're concerned, maybe ask the 'powers that be' then?

What is the difference if someone promotes their hunting video? Maybe this thread should have been in the bar, but more people are in this forum, so it was started here. BHC seems pretty positive and motivated about promoting herself and hunting along with it. Cool with me and almost every one else it appears.


----------



## Joe W.

BowHunterChck13 said:


> I'm loving all the video names!!...but you won't find out which one I pick until I post my video
> 
> and in regards to the negative comments...I get such a kick out of the fact that ONLY person who has responded who comes from the same county as me, is tellin me I'm so manipulative and a poophead (keeping it PG)...
> 
> Just goes to show why I'm single not to mention why I'm trying to branch out to the rest of the country!!
> I am fortunately not ignorant enough to think that the world ends outside the boarders of westchester county and if I'm such a bad person for just being a girl who loves everything about the outdoors and who just wanted to share her new journey as a model with my fellow ATers well....then I guess I'm a pretty, outgoing, adventurous, outdoor loving, unique poophead!!!! =)
> 
> Anyway back to happiness and positivity.. keep the names coming...they are all pretty awesome!!


Hey Kayce....I'm from Westchester Co too.....I think you should do whatever makes you happy and if you can make a few bucks because you were born beautiful then go right ahead. You will only be this young for a little while. The Red Hot Chili Peppers said.." I don't regret things I did....only things I didn't do". Good luck.


----------



## slickhedshooter

With all the attention you're getting on here, somebody in the outdoor industry needs to send a contract your way. Makes me wish I had a hunting show or some kind of hunting product to sell.


----------



## Jacksss

Bow'n Around Bunny 
Playbow Bounty
Bust'n Bucks


----------



## sagecreek

Go to the Mutantville Bar and enter the Hottest Female Archer thread. lain:


----------



## acehunter

This thread has been going in for sometime. Someday my grandkids will posting on this thread as I am today. Playboy as a thread title is not fair to all the other threads looking for some attention.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Daidohead

BowHunterChck13 said:


> I'm loving all the video names!!...but you won't find out which one I pick until I post my video
> 
> and in regards to the negative comments...I get such a kick out of the fact that ONLY person who has responded who comes from the same county as me, is tellin me I'm so manipulative and a poophead (keeping it PG)...
> 
> Just goes to show why I'm single not to mention why I'm trying to branch out to the rest of the country!!
> I am fortunately not ignorant enough to think that the world ends outside the boarders of westchester county and if I'm such a bad person for just being a girl who loves everything about the outdoors and who just wanted to share her new journey as a model with my fellow ATers well....then I guess I'm a pretty, outgoing, adventurous, outdoor loving, unique poophead!!!! =)
> 
> Anyway back to happiness and positivity.. *keep the names coming*...they are all pretty awesome!!


Bowdacious


----------



## DXTFREAK

acehunter said:


> This thread has been going in for sometime. Someday my grandkids will posting on this thread as I am today. Playboy as a thread title is not fair to all the other threads looking for some attention.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Hahaha I have to endorse this statement!


----------



## Roskoes

Daidohead said:


> Bowdacious



I think we have a winner . . . .


----------



## Blillydubvee

bowdacious. I dig it. Like a garden.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

K
p
t
v ; )


----------



## rodney482

VABowKill said:


> why is this thread still running?


Because AT has decided it will stay. Go read Doc's post about why.


----------



## Doc

Doc said:


> Despite some of the peanut gallery comments:wink: this is actually quite an interesting thread:nod:
> Here we have a talented bowhuntress with some potential for starpower. I look at this as an opportunity to send one into the boiler room of PETA. If she gets in and gets her bowhunting message out, then this takes up some of PETA's turf in Hefnerville...and that is certainly a good thing:nod:
> 
> Kayce good luck to you and let us know if we can do anything to help you out in this endeavor. We as bowhunters are quite proficient at bombarding various organizations and offices with petitions, letters, emails and phonecalls....I also know these guys can vote for 7 days straight in any online polls. Again good luck and just remember you're a bowhunter through and through that just happens to be easier on the eyes than most of us.:archery:


The above is why the thread will continue. No further discussion about this thread's validity will be entertained for discussion....Final answer:archery: :cheers:


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Doc said:


> The above is why the thread will continue. No further discussion about this thread's validity will be entertained for discussion....Final answer:archery: :cheers:


Doin my happy dance! =D


----------



## dnbnt

Thank You Doc!
Kayce - just screw the haters, they're all just jealous of your youth & looks & potential & outlook & need I say more?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Doin my happy dance! =D


I like how you stay positive! And all your lil =D ; ) : ) =b are pretty creative lol!


----------



## ScottParson

Time to get it up....this thread that is.


----------



## Double B

BowHunterChck13 said:


> I'm loving all the video names!!...but you won't find out which one I pick until I post my video
> 
> and in regards to the negative comments...I get such a kick out of the fact that ONLY person who has responded who comes from the same county as me, is tellin me I'm so manipulative and a poophead (keeping it PG)...
> 
> Just goes to show why I'm single not to mention why I'm trying to branch out to the rest of the country!!
> I am fortunately not ignorant enough to think that the world ends outside the boarders of westchester county and if I'm such a bad person for just being a girl who loves everything about the outdoors and who just wanted to share her new journey as a model with my fellow ATers well....then I guess I'm a pretty, outgoing, adventurous, outdoor loving, unique poophead!!!! =)
> 
> Anyway back to happiness and positivity.. keep the names coming...they are all pretty awesome!!


Why not just call it Outdoor Passion since you do have a passion for the outdoors


----------



## baumunkdj

IsHeBreathing? said:


> and stuff.. lolukey::wink:


lmao, you ain't right


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Double B said:


> Why not just call it Outdoor Passion since you do have a passion for the outdoors


I want to try to stay away from other names used before...."Matthews passion" ...(women's bow) ...I want something completely new and unique ...but it would be an awesome name


----------



## Hunterdale

Outdoor Beauty!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

My cute pup (my dogs an idiot) is trying on his new camo for hunting season (he's smart enough to break out of his metal crate, open my bedroom door, get into my closet and shred everything on multiple levels but getting out of curtains confuse him) 

(note the hunting boot in the left corner!)


----------



## mattheww1377

Best of luck at the PB deal and in the woods


----------



## baumunkdj

BowHunterChck13 said:


> My cute pup (my dogs an idiot) is trying on his new camo for hunting season (he's smart enough to break out of his metal crate, open my bedroom door, get into my closet and shred everything on multiple levels but getting out of curtains confuse him)
> 
> (note the hunting boot in the left corner!)


Haha, cute pup. What kind is he?


----------



## flopduster

"Vénátríx"

latin for huntress


----------



## mattheww1377

Kayce's Country

Bunnies N Bows


----------



## BowHunterChck13

baumunkdj said:


> Haha, cute pup. What kind is he?


He's a 1 year old Siberian husky named Harper


----------



## Double B

BowHunterChck13 said:


> I want to try to stay away from other names used before...."Matthews passion" ...(women's bow) ...I want something completely new and unique ...but it would be an awesome name


Release time Because everyone needs a release


----------



## rodney482

BowHunterChck13 said:


> I want to try to stay away from other names used before...."Matthews passion" ...(women's bow) ...I want something completely new and unique ...but it would be an awesome name


Climax of the hunt.....


----------



## tjandy

Some of these names are hilarious.  :thumb:


----------



## rodney482

tjandy said:


> Some of these names are hilarious.  :thumb:


Bowlicious


----------



## Briar

Nice looking dog but I can't handle not dog in the house....ukey:


----------



## baumunkdj

BowHunterChck13 said:


> He's a 1 year old Siberian husky named Harper


Lol, thought that's what he was but couldn't tell from his hide and seek picture. I've always liked them but after owning 2 labs, not sure I could ever own any other type of dog.


----------



## IsHeBreathing?

Show name..
My Way Outdoors.


----------



## IsHeBreathing?

or..
Savage Angel


----------



## Timmy Big Time

19 pages, really? Let's just see em and get it over with.


----------



## Jacksss

Timmy Big Time said:


> 19 pages, really? Let's just see em and get it over with.


LMAO....I think Kayce has tested the patience of some individuals. Timmy Big Time...you can't have the first place trophy until she hands it to you!


----------



## Marine96

Beautiful dog Kayce.


----------



## flopduster

Timmy Big Time said:


> 19 pages, really? Let's just see em and get it over with.


Not bad for a fellow typing with one hand....


----------



## Musgrat

All Natural Outdoors
or 
Enhanced Outdoors


----------



## Briar

How bout "The Playtex panther"


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Marine96 said:


> Beautiful dog Kayce.


Thank you!!! hes definitely a unique dog to say the least..


*UPDATE: *

spoke with my producer/manager today...the big man on campus Gary Cole is on vacation so things are going a little slower than usual...sorryyyyyyy... trust me I'm just as excited as you all are...

I cant wait to go pick up a magazine turn to my pages and say to the cashier..."woah..well thats weird!! looks like my twin!..." and then walk away...

hahahahahha :wink:


----------



## Mooseman21

What magazine?


----------



## Timmy Big Time

Hustler.


----------



## Jacksss

Timmy Big Time said:


> Hustler.


Ohhh you just lost your autographed edition and first place trophy....I was liking Kayce's idea of buying mag. I personally think she needs to find a store with the best looking / stuck up beotch behind counter and film her encounter for AT.


----------



## tjandy

Timmy Big Time said:


> Hustler.


That one still in production? :noidea:


----------



## Timmy Big Time

I don't know I can honestly say I have never purchased a magazine that had naked people in it.


----------



## Marine96

Timmy Big Time said:


> 19 pages, really? Let's just see em and get it over with.





Timmy Big Time said:


> Hustler.


You're about as funny as a fart in a space suit.


----------



## tjandy

Timmy Big Time said:


> I don't know I can honestly say I have never purchased a magazine that had naked people in it.


You and me both. :embara: :lol:


----------



## nate121080

Timmy Big Time said:


> I don't know I can honestly say I have never purchased a magazine that had naked people in it.


Dont have to when you have internet :wink:


----------



## Marine96

.....


----------



## flathead

Timmy Big Time said:


> 19 pages, really? Let's just see em and get it over with.


You will have a hard time seeing em in your current issue of Playgirl.


----------



## flathead

BowHunterChck13 said:


> He's a 1 year old Siberian husky named Harper


Probably looks better than half the guys posting on this thread!


----------



## Timber Hawk

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Haha no ...it's in Afrikaans ..it's something I wrote along time ago...only the tattoo artist (she spoke afrikaans), my mom (also speaks Afrikaans) and I know what it says...it describes one single moment in my life I want to feel when I'm about 70 years old...basically where I want to be, what I want to be doing and the type of person I want to be near...
> 
> A dream I hold very close to my heart.


I don't normally like tattoos but that is quite profound of you.


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

flathead said:


> You will have a hard time seeing em in your current issue of Playgirl.


Now thats funny


----------



## BowHunterChck13

The deed is done... Posted in the hottest female archer thread... It's one picture of a collage (spelling?) of pictures... Enjoy!


----------



## kentwood1

Angelic Archery or
Kayce's Way Outdoors


----------



## [email protected]

BHC. hows... Hangin And Bangin Outdoors


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Why AT is so amazing... I would have neverrrrrr thought of some of these names!! Awesome... 

Ps here's what I posted in the hottest woman archet thread...hope you can see all the pics!!


----------



## eric schmaus

Yep, can see them all, they're all hot!!! Really like the one of you shooting your bow,nice "form"!!! lol


----------



## J-Daddy

You play paintball too??? You might just be the perfect girl, lol.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

J-Daddy said:


> You play paintball too??? You might just be the perfect girl, lol.


I love playing paintball!! 
When I'm in New York I play 50 vs 50 games

and when I'm in Africa, I play 5 vs 5...Its a pretty intense experience to play in Africa!!


----------



## Mooseman21

How hunting in africa? Thinking about taking a trip there to hunt.


----------



## westen

Hunt, fish , paintball what more could you ask for. When I was 13 I fell in love for the first time. Her name was Cathy and she was 16. She was beautiful, she played baseball, football, basketball and hunted. This was just neighborhood fun but she kicked ass. She had to move because her fathers job was transferred to China. That was 40 yrs ago. You remind me of her. I hope you get everything you want in life, you seem to be smart and outgoing. Good luck (>= G lol


----------



## J-Daddy

BowHunterChck13 said:


> I love playing paintball!!
> When I'm in New York I play 50 vs 50 games
> 
> and when I'm in Africa, I play 5 vs 5...Its a pretty intense experience to play in Africa!!


 I used to run the showroom at one of the largest paintball stores in the Midwest, I also played tournament paintball for a lot of years all over the eastern half of the US. I don't really play anymore since moving to Iowa but I miss it. I bet you could get some modeling work in paintball, they love hot chicks just as much as old fat bowhunters do, lol.


----------



## rodney482

J-Daddy said:


> I used to run the showroom at one of the largest paintball stores in the Midwest, I also played tournament paintball for a lot of years all over the eastern half of the US. I don't really play anymore since moving to Iowa but I miss it. I bet you could get some modeling work in paintball, they love hot chicks just as much as old fat bowhunters do, lol.


No one wants to hear about you and your ball playing....


----------



## flathead

rodney482 said:


> No one wants to hear about you and your ball playing....


I would have to agree with this one.


----------



## IsHeBreathing?

rodney482 said:


> No one wants to hear about you and your ball playing....





flathead said:


> I would have to agree with this one.


Shhh you 2, yer crampin his game!


----------



## flathead

IsHeBreathing? said:


> Shhh you 2, yer crampin his game!


Don't group me with Rodney482. He is a trouble maker. Lol


----------



## rodney482

flathead said:


> Don't group me with Rodney482. He is a trouble maker. Lol


That aint no kidding...lol


----------



## Jacksss

rodney482 said:


> That aint no kidding...lol


annnnd he gives out 3 restriction points too for saying "&*[email protected]"


----------



## crazyhoyt

*Blacked out Hoyt Katera. Carter realease, easton fmjs*

to bad about that conctance marie girl supporting peta. that was the only reason i watched that stupid show. thanx for the input i wont be watching it anymore


----------



## BEETLE GUY

BowHunterChck13 said:


> NY...no I'm not from NYC...yes I too make fun of people who hunt and are from NYC ...
> But it IS suburban hunting..smaller properties..using funnels between houses plays a large roll in stand placement..
> 
> Largest property = 55 acres
> Smallest= 3 acres


Good call... I've found some of my best deer that way. Some of my most exciting and some of my most difficult planning as well.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

BEETLE GUY said:


> Good call... I've found some of my best deer that way. Some of my most exciting and some of my most difficult planning as well.


Yep yep...I feel like here on the east coast deer get smarter every year..they learn to stay closer to the houses, keep movement to a minimum until the sun is going down..it's so funny they even walk around looking up in the trees. 
My 50 acre property might as well be a 10 acre property because the tree I sit in is about 250 yards away from the house...

Anyway...keep your fingers crossed for me..you might be seeing me on tv soon! 

Thanks to help from a fellow ATer I was able to send my hunting resume to the vp of wildgame nation to try to be a contestant for miss wildgame nation!! 

I want a chance to hunt with the big boys 0=)


----------



## J-Daddy

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Yep yep...I feel like here on the east coast deer get smarter every year..they learn to stay closer to the houses, keep movement to a minimum until the sun is going down..it's so funny they even walk around looking up in the trees.
> My 50 acre property might as well be a 10 acre property because the tree I sit in is about 250 yards away from the house...
> 
> Anyway...keep your fingers crossed for me..you might be seeing me on tv soon!
> 
> Thanks to help from a fellow ATer I was able to send my hunting resume to the vp of wildgame nation to try to be a contestant for miss wildgame nation!!
> 
> I want a chance to hunt with the big boys 0=)


Hey I think Waddell is single again, maybe you can get on Bone Collectors, lol... Good luck in anything you go after.


----------



## KalamazooKid

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Thanks to help from a fellow ATer I was able to send my hunting resume to the vp of wildgame nation to try to be a contestant for miss wildgame nation!!


This would be a huge step BACK for you. Please run!


Oh and BTW, is J-Daddy fer real? 

One finger at a time .....


----------



## BowHunterChck13

KalamazooKid said:


> This would be a huge step BACK for you. Please run!
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW, is J-Daddy fer real?
> 
> One finger at a time .....


And why is that?


----------



## duckslayer096

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Lol no but I spent the day on my best friends boat..they mostly swam and went tubing...I went straight to the fishing rods.


you probably won't remember me but I will remember this line right here, that right there is awesome, i've been doing that since I can remember and got my wife into it too.... but I think she digs the rifle alittle more, she is 5'2" and 104 lbs.... small like you.. but she gets it done, here is her 167" mule deer from Nov. 2009, 
Matt


----------



## duckslayer096

she likes too go with me, but seems too shoot bigger deer, but I got her on the antelope....
Matt


----------



## duckslayer096

oh and yes that was a few years back, when we were just out of high school now were her(25) me(27..... here is a pic of us steelhead fishing, she does her own photography.....
Matt


----------



## duckslayer096

just got back from hawaii too, that was bad azz ever been?
Matt








model?


----------



## KalamazooKid

BowHunterChck13 said:


> And why is that?


I was embarrassed for the girls last year - the Buzzzzzby's are morons.

(I thought the girls were good sports though)

One finger at a time .....


----------



## BowHunterChck13

KalamazooKid said:


> I was embarrassed for the girls last year - the Buzzzzzby's are morons.
> 
> (I thought the girls were good sports though)
> 
> One finger at a time .....


I appreciate the concern, really I do. 

But I try to live my life by the golden rule, treat others how you want to be treated. I'd never want someone to judge me from the opinions of others..

Therefore I will take your view point into consideration but will make my own judgements with my own eyes and ears. 

Thanks though =)


----------



## bigdogg2002

My girlfriend loves your husky, and hates that I am still following this thread!


----------



## bigdogg2002

And the guys from wild game nation do kind of seem..... like ummm not cool. They shoot to many things with a crossbow which is kind of a turn off for me. But it would be a start for you.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

bigdogg2002 said:


> My girlfriend loves your husky, and hates that I am still following this thread!



Haha tell her I say he's the best!! (except when he chews all my shoes and gets frisky at the dog park) then he's just embarrasing lolol


----------



## Kordy

we need to see some more pics of u on here bowhunterchck13!!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

okay okay okay... I haven't posted any in a while..

heres a pic of me after a long day of photo shoots...talk about crazy hair.


----------



## HIGHMARK

BowHunterChck13 said:


> okay okay okay... I haven't posted any in a while..
> 
> heres a pic of me after a long day of photo shoots...talk about crazy hair.
> 
> View attachment 1125677
> View attachment 1125679


I like the hair.


----------



## TailChaser

Damn she fine 

That's got to be illegal or something.


----------



## Jacksss

BowHunterChck13 said:


> okay okay okay... I haven't posted any in a while..
> 
> heres a pic of me after a long day of photo shoots...talk about crazy hair.
> 
> View attachment 1125677
> View attachment 1125679


The hair looks like bed head to me....but my God they are Smokin' Hot pics.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Jacksss said:


> The hair looks like bed head to me....but my God they are Smokin' Hot pics.


just wait until my PB pics are published!


----------



## Jacksss

BowHunterChck13 said:


> just wait until my PB pics are published!


I'm patiently waiting as a lifetime member of Playboy...get my pics everyday on FB and yours definitely have yet to be found! If you must, you could go ahead and send me Jack Editions to my personal email. I will guarantee they are locked in a safe place...:mg:


----------



## Kordy

BowHunterChck13 said:


> okay okay okay... I haven't posted any in a while..
> 
> heres a pic of me after a long day of photo shoots...talk about crazy hair.
> 
> View attachment 1125677
> View attachment 1125679


maybe i shouldnt ask you for more pics cuz everytime i see how good lookin u are then i look at my wife i get more and more depressed.........lol jk but u are pretty


----------



## flopduster

wildgame nation


NNNOOOOO!!!!!!

tools


----------



## Jwillman6

I think if you want to experience the outdoor TV avenue and Wildgame Nation offers that to you, you should try it. The only thing I would ask if you could have the other girls phone number/contact info and ask them how their experience was. I think the ones I saw were from Texas and Louisiana, just ask could you contact them for their thoughts and experience.


----------



## ScottParson

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Haha tell her I say he's the best!! (except when he chews all my shoes and gets frisky at the dog park) then he's just embarrasing lolol


That's what my wife says about me! )


----------



## ILLbucknut

Jacksss said:


> The hair looks like bed head to me....but my God they are Smokin' Hot pics.


You must be really hard up dude. Is your town full of ugly people or something?


----------



## BowHunterChck13

ScottParson said:


> That's what my wife says about me! )


Hahahahahahahahahahaahhaahaha!!

Rough day...that definitely made it better. Thanks =)


----------



## duckslayer096

so curious, how many PM's do you get from lonely men on here..... some of you from reading this must get a hard on from this thread.... funny stuff....
Matt


----------



## Jacksss

ILLbucknut said:


> You must be really hard up dude. Is your town full of ugly people or something?


annnd why would you think that...because I told a beautiful young lady that her pics are "Smoking Hot"? I got a terrible life...I live at 8200 feet, in a log cabin, smack in the middle of elk, deer, bear country....far far far away from any "town" with a SMOKIN HOT wife of 24 years of marriage. I guess if honesty means "hard up", then I'm pretty hard up. If you don't think her pics are "Smoking Hot" then you're else blind, gay, a ghost or in extreme need of emotional stability. BTW....Kayce, do you pronounce that KC or Case?


----------



## Jacksss

ILLbucknut said:


> You must be really hard up dude. Is your town full of ugly people or something?


i
or maybe it's because...me ril dum and not udurstan simptums of thumbtitis. Pwease giv me simptums of thumbtitus.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Jacksss said:


> annnd why would you think that...because I told a beautiful young lady that her pics are "Smoking Hot"? I got a terrible life...I live at 8200 feet, in a log cabin, smack in the middle of elk, deer, bear country....far far far away from any "town" with a SMOKIN HOT wife of 24 years of marriage. I guess if honesty means "hard up", then I'm pretty hard up. If you don't think her pics are "Smoking Hot" then you're else blind, gay, a ghost or in extreme need of emotional stability. *BTW....Kayce, do you pronounce that KC or Case?*


Its pronounced just like Casey (KC) ...
But i've been called 
Kayc (case), KP, Pierce...


----------



## kwaldeier

duckslayer096 said:


> so curious, how many PM's do you get from lonely men on here..... some of you from reading this must get a hard on from this thread.... funny stuff....
> Matt


x2


----------



## Jacksss

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Its pronounced just like Casey (KC) ...
> But i've been called
> Kayc (case), KP, Pierce...


Thanks Kay-ce! I've only seen that name one other time and they used (Case).


----------



## mikehess51

put this baby where it belongs, back on page 1!


----------



## Nockhuntin88

Oh goodness...I thought this thread was finally starting to die!


----------



## bcastin

ttt


----------



## craign2005

If your going to make a vid about yourself........I would keep it original and title it "What I live for" right from your profile album. It is original and unique. 

South Dakota do it yourself public for monster mulies!! C'mon Opener!!


----------



## Kordy

ttt


----------



## BowHunterChck13

craign2005 said:


> If your going to make a vid about yourself........*I would keep it original and title it "What I live for" right from your profile album.* It is original and unique.
> 
> South Dakota do it yourself public for monster mulies!! C'mon Opener!!



Wow I actually realllyyyyyy like that idea!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

*UPDATE! UPDATE!! *

*AUGUST 26th*

my pictures and videos go on Playboy.com!


----------



## rutjunky

Preview pics?


----------



## KalamazooKid

Note to self ...........


----------



## TailChaser

Will you go with me? I wear a mean thong, see pic.


----------



## TailChaser

TailChaser said:


> Will you go with me? I wear a mean thong, see pic.


Oh crap, meant to PM that. Sorry, ummm, ummm, disregard.


----------



## craign2005

I sure hope that means I get a signed poster!! :wink:


----------



## craign2005

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Wow I actually realllyyyyyy like that idea!


I sure hope that means I get a signed poster!!:wink:


----------



## westen

Well KC. Your pics are going to be online the 26 th. When does it hit the news stands? Will you autograph one for me and I can PayPal you? I have never bought a Playboy Mag. This will be a first for me. How is the other side going, your TV side. Any new contacts?


----------



## buckmedd

Have you had a chance to hunt in Africa? I think the plains game would be COOL to go after with a bow!


----------



## westen

Wake up!!!


----------



## Gig49

Who would of thought this thread would last 22 pages, heavens sake.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

westen said:


> Wake up!!!


Who?me?? 

I've been awake! Today I went kayaking in a two person kayak with my best friend...two blondes in a kayak= chaos 

We went swimming half way up the river, I found a rope swing and did that a couple hundred times before exhausting myself and then we did a little fishing on the way back. 

Then we went for Hibachi (yum), lazied out in her room for a few hours and now I just got ready to go out in white plains (city with s bunch of bars). Party timeeee 

Ps that's the dress I bought the other day that I'm wearing tonight


----------



## Death Blow

Good god woman you're something special!


----------



## IndyMcDan

Sounds like a fun day. Here's an idea for the title of your outdoor show:

*"Gettin' After It" with Kayce Pierce*


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

Dang! Nice dress! Well Cool, your pics come out the 26th huh, I'll be sure & check em' out.


----------



## TheScOuT

Omg!

:faint:


----------



## 62backwoodsboy

Nice Jeep ! :wink:


----------



## buckmedd

four Ideas for the title of you hunting video:
"Kickin it with Kayce"
"Hanging with Kayce"
"Passionate Outdoors"
"Suburban Adventures"


----------



## westen

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Who?me??
> 
> I've been awake! Today I went kayaking in a two person kayak with my best friend...two blondes in a kayak= chaos
> 
> We went swimming half way up the river, I found a rope swing and did that a couple hundred times before exhausting myself and then we did a little fishing on the way back.
> 
> Then we went for Hibachi (yum), lazied out in her room for a few hours and now I just got ready to go out in white plains (city with s bunch of bars). Party timeeee
> 
> Ps that's the dress I bought the other day that I'm wearing tonight


Very nice dress, sounds like a fun day, did you catch anything.
I had a good day. Set up my arrow backstop so I could shoot to 90 yds. First arrow over the target and half way through 3/4" plywood. Then went to Franks Great Outdoors to pick up a couple salmon reels for a three day trip starting Fri. On the way home stopped at a garage sale. This lady must have been upset with her hubby. I scored a mountain bike for 5.00 and a new Summit Eagle hanging stand for 25.00. Took a ride on the bike when I got home and raced 6 doe for a quarter mile down the road before they could get around a fence. No pics tonight though.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Like i said...Two blondes in a kayak= chaos lol...no we didn't catch anything but that's because I was too busy making sure my friend didn't cast into the back of my head! (she's a beginner fisher) and us together is a billboard for murphy's law


----------



## Nockhuntin88

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Like i said...Two blondes in a kayak= chaos lol...no we didn't catch anything but that's because I was too busy making sure my friend didn't cast into the back of my head! (she's a beginner fisher) and us together is a billboard for murphy's law


:darkbeer: Haha...that is awesome....


----------



## duckslayer096

right on, sharing the outdoors with new comer's very good right there.... hopefully she enjoyed herself...
Matt


----------



## Roskoes

Gig49 said:


> Who would of thought this thread would last 22 pages, heavens sake.


I'm betting 100,000 views on this one.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

duckslayer096 said:


> right on, sharing the outdoors with new comer's very good right there.... hopefully she enjoyed herself...
> Matt


Ofcourse! I surround myself with people who love to do things and try new things...soooo my friends are usually up to share in my crazy hobbies. And they always have a good time!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Just thought I'd zoom up on my decal just incase you couldn't see it


----------



## La Wildman

Ttt


----------



## Doc

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Just thought I'd zoom up on my decal just incase you couldn't see it


Glad you have the zoom feature. I was going to ask you what kind of zipper that was...zoom on in:banana:


----------



## APAsuphan

Now this is a good thread...


----------



## Kordy

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Just thought I'd zoom up on my decal just incase you couldn't see it


who cares about the jeep lets see more pics of YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elkhunter2

Aug 26 I think I will have to hike out of elk camp just to buy a copy of PB.


----------



## Kordy

ttt


----------



## justanotherbuck

more doe pics


----------



## ILLbucknut

How about some pics of animals you've taken.


----------



## Michhunter77

Seriously that jeep needs a lift and bigger tires or at the least bigger tires (31"s will fit with no lift on a TJ)


----------



## baumunkdj

Kordy said:


> who cares about the jeep lets see more pics of YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


I personally like seeing pics of the Jeep lol. Although I guess you could take pictures of you AND the Jeep and make everyone happy. Also, I agree with Michhunter. I'm thinking 3 1/2 inch lift and 33s, be glad to help with the install!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Michhunter77 said:


> Seriously that jeep needs a lift and bigger tires or at the least bigger tires (31"s will fit with no lift on a TJ)


I get that a lot....heres the problem..I have to jump to get in it as it is!!! I just got the car in march (use to shove my deer in the back of a bmw coupe...yeah hysterical I know) and I am definitely planning on getting bigger tires...I just want to be able to get into my car without using a step ladder!


----------



## Mr. Cranium

This thread is going to top 100k views!!! Get some nerf bars for the Jeep.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

31- 10.50 BUCKSHOT MUDDERS would look sweet on your ride! Put the white letters out too!


----------



## BigDeer

I think it is a sin to not dress up a jeep in some fashion...I think I saw that in my jeep's owner's manual


----------



## TennJeep1618

170p&ywhitail said:


> 31- 10.50 BUCKSHOT MUDDERS would look sweet on your ride! Put the white letters out too!


No sir! She needs some Mickey Thompson MTZ's with the black letters out!


----------



## osuhunter2011

Need a date to the 2012 ATA show? Lol what a thread. Man I love archerytalk and darlin' you've got me hooked!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Look what came for me in the mail today!
um..yeah how cool is that!
Thank you centerpunch stabilizers!!!!!!!


----------



## cameraman

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Look what came for me in the mail today!
> um..yeah how cool is that!
> Thank you centerpunch stabilizers!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1133051


I see you made your decision on the stabilizer deal. Very nice!


----------



## duckslayer096

now that is a badazz stab.... I would have put the silouette on it, like people do on truck windows and such with the imprint of the playboy bunny, but that is still awesome....
Matt


----------



## BowHunterChck13

I can't wait to get it home and see what it looks like on my bow! Maybe Ill take a pic  

www.centerpunchstabilizers.com


----------



## rodney482

ILLbucknut said:


> How about some pics of animals you've taken.


This is my favorite...


----------



## BowHunterChck13

here's another one..


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Here is me with my pet deer meep...he wondered into the garage of one of the properties I hunt on when he was just a baby and never left! So he comes and says hi from time to time.. We try to leave him alone because we aren't trying to domesticate him but as you can see by the picture, sometimes he wont take no for an answer haha


----------



## BowHntnWV

In Borat voice: "It's a verry Niiiice!"


----------



## Bowtoons

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Look what came for me in the mail today!
> um..yeah how cool is that!
> Thank you centerpunch stabilizers!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1133051



Your other goodies will be ready to ship at the end of the week:wink:


----------



## scrapejuice

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Here is me with my pet deer meep...he wondered into the garage of one of the properties I hunt on when he was just a baby and never left! So he comes and says hi from time to time.. We try to leave him alone because we aren't trying to domesticate him but as you can see by the picture, sometimes he wont take no for an answer haha
> 
> View attachment 1133252


completely understandable! Truth be know, it probably only does that with you though.


----------



## duckslayer096

BowHunterChck13 said:


> sometimes he wont take no for an answer haha
> 
> View attachment 1133252


I don't think I could either...... 
Matt


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Okay...SO since we have a few short weeks until the real fun happens (august 26th)...lets try to play a little game

its called 21 questions and here are the rules

I will answer 21 questions on this thread about absolutely anything. Keep in mind though any vulgar or disrespectful questions will probably get you in some trouble on here  so keep it classy...also no PMing me questions..they have to be for everyone to see!

It is one question limit per person and you have to number (ex- 1.) your question so we can keep track...

Ask anything you want..about hunting, playboy, my personal life....Have fun!


----------



## SSLegacy

This thread is going to explode!!!


----------



## ScottParson

I will start this off and keep it super classy
1) If you could choose any N. American game animal to hunt what would it be and where?


----------



## cahelle1

2) If hef askes you to move in would you? Rember theres a curfew no taking big game late at night.


----------



## bowmadness83

I wanted to let you guys know that I have been working on some photo shoots also. YES they are nude photos, some more interesting than others. I am man with a hott body, I have a lucious chest of hair that drives the woman wild. I will let you know when they are running my photos in playgirl


----------



## BowHunterChck13

1) ...I would love to go to Colorado and hunt moose. I wouldn't even care to tell you the truth if I didn't shoot one, I've just never seen one in person and would LOVE to see how big they actually are (keep in mind things look a lot bigger where your mini-sized like me lol). Every time I go camping in the Adirondacks, I spend the last 2 hours of the trip with my eyes glued to the sides of the road but I have yet to ever see one. And why Colorado? Because I have never been there and I have heard it is one of the most beautiful places in the US. Maybe not the majority of hunters dream hunt but for me, that would be a memory I would keep with me forever.


----------



## Matt Musto

How many passes have been made towards you by AT members since this thread started?


----------



## BowHunterChck13

cahelle1 said:


> 2) If hef askes you to move in would you? Rember theres a curfew no taking big game late at night.


I don't know to tell you the truth...Would it be one of those once in a lifetime opportunities? Yes, definitely. 
But not only would I have to give up everything I love (hunting fishing hiking woods lol) but I think I have been way too independent for too long to ever be told what to do. I am such a free spirit and free bird, I doubt I would last very long living there...but who knows. I'll make that decision A. if the opportunity presents itself and B. after knowing allllll of the rules and circumstances I would have to follow to live there.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Matt Musto said:


> How many passes have been made towards you by AT members since this thread started?


3. Not as many as you would think...Most people have just been wishing me luck and complimenting me...not just on looks but on my love for the outdoors and where it has taken me so far...And to tell you the truth, it is absolutely amazing to wake up every morning and know how many people are supporting me. You are all going to give me the strive to make my dreams come true..and whenever I am having a bad day, whether it is 3 days from now or 3 years from now, I will look back on your kind words and it will help me smile. So thank you...everyone.


----------



## Hunter2678

:zip: You realize what living there with that old wrinkly man entails right?!...


----------



## MissAlaLogBuyer

(Come on now) :doh: 4. Whats your favorite food?


----------



## trailinone

<<<5>>>
What has been your favorite hunt so far?
Chris


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Hunter2678 said:


> :zip: You realize what living there with that old wrinkly man entails right?!...


Let me put it this way....i don't care if your the most attractive man on the planet..if I get pressured into doing something that I don't want to do, no no my friend...I will make my own decisions in life...but I think there is a common misconception with playboy and the mansion...the girls that live there, are hefs girlfriends first...and they aren't being pressured into doing absolutely anything. Just like at my shoots...EVERY SINGLE staff member told me over and over if anything makes me feel uncomfortable speak up..whether it was with hair, makeup, wardrobe, pictures I didn't like, poses I didn't like... I said this a long time ago.. playboy is one of the most respected magazines for showing womens bodies as artwork...I said that for a reason...absolutely nothing but respect, communication and team work. 

That is why I said I would make that decision when I have all of the "rules" and "circumstances" in front of me.


----------



## Barn Burner2

Who do you think makes the best custom strings?


----------



## T.G.bowhunter

6)When are you going to start your own website and make some $ on all of us who *can't seem to get enough of you*? :tongue:


----------



## pinski79

bowmadness83 said:


> I wanted to let you guys know that I have been working on some photo shoots also. YES they are nude photos, some more interesting than others. I am man with a hott body, I have a lucious chest of hair that drives the woman wild. I will let you know when they are running my photos in playgirl


pm sent


----------



## BowHunterChck13

MissAlaLogBuyer said:


> (Come on now) :doh: 4. Whats your favorite food?


They asked me this in my interview...this is SUCH a hard question for me because I love all types of food...

If you put a steak in front of me, I will eat the whole thing...I absolutely love a good steak.

But there is this small little pub I live near by and they have the most amazing burgers I have ever tasted. I usually get a cheese burger on a big english muffin (weird but SOOOOO good) with french fries...their fries come in a brown little sandwich bag lol. I don't know, I'm weird..I giggle every time I see it. haha


----------



## MissAlaLogBuyer

BowHunterChck13 said:


> I usually get a cheese burger


somehow i knew you would say that


----------



## x-force2011

Great Thread!!
<<8>> If you had a choice to hunt with any female huntress, who whould she be and why?


----------



## bowmadness83

pinski79 said:


> pm sent


I never received one


----------



## BowHunterChck13

trailinone said:


> <<<5>>>
> What has been your favorite hunt so far?
> Chris


5. hmmm this is a tough one... I'll tell you about 2 hunts that both contributed to my love for hunting..

The first one I'll talk about, I was hunting with one of my friends in the afternoon and I had just made it to my tree on the side of a hill. Keep in mind this was only the second season I had been hunting... His stand was on top of the hill about 250 yards away. As I go to take my treestand off my back with my bow on the ground, all of a sudden about a dozen deer come running down the hill right for me...I FROZE. Now when I tell you that each deer was passing to the left and right of me within arms reach, there is absolutely no exaggeration. The last deer was a small 4-pointer and stopped right in front of me. I stayed there, kneeling down and we just locked eyes for what felt like 10 mins (probably 10 seconds lol) until he bolted off... It was SUCH an amazing and exciting experience..I'll never forget that. 

and the second hunt, probably my most favorite...was this past season opening morning. I was sitting on the ground for the first time ever and was in-between two big rocks. About 20 mins in to the hunt, still fully dark outside, some really weird small animal came running past me... my thoughts? "why am I sitting on the ground right now..." Then not even 30 seconds later a coyote comes running by me as well...my thoughts now? I sat there thinking to myself..well...atleast I'll die in the woods...Sun finally came up with no coyote in sight...not even 7 minutes of sunlight, a huge doe comes walking up to me only 10 yards away...I smoked her and she was ready to be field dressed in 10 mins only 40 yards away...that was such a cool day.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

MidwestCustom said:


> Who do you think makes the best custom strings?



duhhh...is there even a need to ask? Midwest Custom Strings rocks!!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

T.G.bowhunter said:


> 6)When are you going to start your own website and make some $ on all of us who *can't seem to get enough of you*? :tongue:



Haha...when my pictures are published and I create a more in-depth portfolio (working on that right now) then I will definitely have a website...but I'm not trying to make money off of you guys..in fact, I have had people ask me for signed autographs and I said sure, you just have to send me a magazine once they come out... =P


----------



## T.G.bowhunter

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Haha...when my pictures are published and I create a more in-depth portfolio (working on that right now) then I will definitely have a website...but I'm not trying to make money off of you guys..in fact, I have had people ask me for signed autographs and I said sure, you just have to send me a magazine once they come out... =P


I'm sorry I didn't mean it as taking advantage of At members for $ . You have a way of communicating that is refreshing and I think you could definitely make it happen TV or Web with or without playboy pics. It's hard to find someone who is truly passionate about this sport man or woman.(who is on TV or the web... There are still a few)
I guess I have just seen so many people come and go in this industry over the years. I just think its cool you keep it real. Good Luck.


----------



## pinski79

bowmadness83 said:


> I never received one


check again


----------



## silentassassin

Does KE or momentum have more influence on an arrows abilitly to penetrate? Please explain why and any other contributing variables that went into your decision.


----------



## Backstrapz

BowHunterChck13 said:


> *UPDATE! UPDATE!! *
> 
> *AUGUST 26th*
> 
> my pictures and videos go on Playboy.com!


Solid


----------



## craign2005

7) I live in South Dakota!! If I lined up a Pheasant hunt would you be open to coming to our great state and hunting alongside my Small Munsterlander Emma Lou and myself? Perhaps this year or the next?


----------



## BowHunterChck13

silentassassin said:


> Does KE or momentum have more influence on an arrows abilitly to penetrate? Please explain why and any other contributing variables that went into your decision.


While I am not a physics expert, I have done a little research on this topic. Since my drawlength is only 22 inches and I am only pulling back 45lbs, penetration has been something I have had to pay extra attention to. I think that KE, momentum, choice of broadhead, an out of tune bow, and choice of arrow (carbon versus aluminum) all effect penetration...listed greatest to least respectively. 

KE- By determining the weight of your arrow and the velocity as to which it is traveling, you can determine your KE. KE is the ultimate determining factor when it comes to penetration (answer to your first question).

Now a days with our advancements in technology, broadheads and choice of arrows really don't make a noticeable difference when hunting in regards to penetration... Some say carbon arrows due to their lighter weight (compared to a same spined aluminum arrow) and ability to lessen vibration, are able to penetrate deeper. Some say a 2 blade fixed blade broadhead will always penetrate deeper than a 3 blade...maybe they do..but if you are placing close to the weight and draw of which the compound bow you are shooting gets the most fps, theres really no need to worry about one blade or dampening almost unnoticeable vibration...If you have practiced, spent time money and effort in choosing the correct arrows, broadheads, and making sure your bow is in tune, then penetration isn't really something to worry about in my eyes. 

Idk if thats the answer you were looking for, if i'm 100 percent right or if you were just trying to make me sound foolish...but hey thats what I believe...by all means send knowledge this way if I'm wrong.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Going ATVing with one of my girls...Keep asking, I'll answer them later tonight  cya for now..


----------



## 60ft6inbullseye

8) That's right #8! I have been watching this thread waiting for this number. The best number! (sorry, I have a weird passion for that number - and it all start on the 8th day of the 8th month in 1978. Anyway...........)

8....If you had to describe yourself in 1 one word.......ONLY ONE....(not any of this multi-word crap either - haha).......what would that word be and WHY?


----------



## silentassassin

BowHunterChck13 said:


> While I am not a physics expert, I have done a little research on this topic. Since my drawlength is only 22 inches and I am only pulling back 45lbs, penetration has been something I have had to pay extra attention to. I think that KE, momentum, choice of broadhead, an out of tune bow, and choice of arrow (carbon versus aluminum) all effect penetration...listed greatest to least respectively.
> 
> KE- By determining the weight of your arrow and the velocity as to which it is traveling, you can determine your KE. KE is the ultimate determining factor when it comes to penetration (answer to your first question).
> 
> Now a days with our advancements in technology, broadheads and choice of arrows really don't make a noticeable difference when hunting in regards to penetration... Some say carbon arrows due to their lighter weight (compared to a same spined aluminum arrow) and ability to lessen vibration, are able to penetrate deeper. Some say a 2 blade fixed blade broadhead will always penetrate deeper than a 3 blade...maybe they do..but if you are placing close to the weight and draw of which the compound bow you are shooting gets the most fps, theres really no need to worry about one blade or dampening almost unnoticeable vibration...If you have practiced, spent time money and effort in choosing the correct arrows, broadheads, and making sure your bow is in tune, then penetration isn't really something to worry about in my eyes.
> 
> Idk if thats the answer you were looking for, if i'm 100 percent right or if you were just trying to make me sound foolish...but hey thats what I believe...by all means send knowledge this way if I'm wrong.


No, I wasn't trying to make you look foolish. There is alot of information to be gained on this website and most people that are serious about being good at pursuing the game they are after, spend time trying to learn as much as they can about it. There isn't a definitive right or wrong answer because there isn't a definitive way to determine which has more influence than the other but I think you will find that most of the more knowledgeable hunters here will say that momentum is the better determining factor but that will be argued by many others. I was just interested in seeing what your opinion was. As far as the debate between carbon and aluminum I think it's pretty much irrelevant as arrow spine and diameter will have more to do with penetration than what the arrow is actually made up off. But you touched on that when you mentioned the bow being properly tuned. Obviously, that is one of the most important factors. As far as broadheads go, that's a whole new can of worms, but let's boilt it down to say that out of your setup a cut on contact head with a relatively small diameter is going to produce to the best and most consistent results. I think penetration is always an issue, your setup will only produce what it will produce but especially at low draw weight/KE/momentum setups the decisions you make are amplified so if/when you make a bad shot (and we all do at times) the decisions you made earlier are going to help or hurt your chances or making a lethal shot. Good hunting!


----------



## x-force2011

x-force2011 said:


> Great Thread!!
> <<8>> If you had a choice to hunt with any female huntress, who whould she be and why?


<<9>> If you had a choice to hunt with any female huntress, who whould she be and why?


----------



## kaj4

Sorry i just have to mark this thread, WOW, all i can say. Just have to get back to work. WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 60ft6inbullseye

embarrasssed.:embara: (i hate you x-force - haha!)


----------



## flathead

10) What is your favorite position to shoot out of a treestand? Sitting or standing?


----------



## kravguy

11) If I told you, you had a hot body would you hold it against me?


----------



## airmanharv08

12) Where do you see yourself in 5 years?


----------



## tapout155

Some of you old dudes are really sad........


----------



## ScottParson

kravguy said:


> 11) If I told you, you had a hot body would you hold it against me?


You're my sister, you're my sister!!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

craign2005 said:


> 7) I live in South Dakota!! If I lined up a Pheasant hunt would you be open to coming to our great state and hunting alongside my Small Munsterlander Emma Lou and myself? Perhaps this year or the next?


My schedule getting extremely busy more and more each day now, I can't promise anything but I appreciate the offer!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

x-force2011 said:


> <<9>> If you had a choice to hunt with any female huntress, who whould she be and why?


Hmmm I'm not quite sure...I met the girls from droptine divas a few years ago and they seemed like awesome girls! I guess I'd really like to hunt with them and their crew.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

flathead said:


> 10) What is your favorite position to shoot out of a treestand? Sitting or standing?


Standing =P


----------



## BowHunterChck13

kravguy said:


> 11) If I told you, you had a hot body would you hold it against me?


Lol no.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

airmanharv08 said:


> 12) Where do you see yourself in 5 years?


My mission:

My dream is to become a respected female hunter in the hunting entertainment industry. I want to represent my generation as well as contribute to increasing the percentage of women hunters across the world. I want the ability to create an empire where the wisdom of traditional hunting and the technilogical advancements of modern hunting can be combined and enjoyed, where men and women arent identified by gender but viewed together, as hunters. I want to show the world that with dedication, determination and a positive attitude any goal can be reached regardless of size, gender, or age...I want to have the power to create foundations and help the unfortunate feel the serenity I feel everytime I get into the tree. I want the ability to change the world, one hunter at a time and I won't stop until I reach my dreams. 

Hopefully I will have reached it in 5 years.


----------



## Diesel_19

BowHunterChck13 said:


> My mission:
> 
> My dream is to become a respected female hunter in the hunting entertainment industry. I want to represent my generation as well as contribute to increasing the percentage of women hunters across the world. I want the ability to create an empire where the wisdom of traditional hunting and the technilogical advancements of modern hunting can be combined and enjoyed, where men and women arent identified by gender but viewed together, as hunters. I want to show the world that with dedication, determination and a positive attitude any goal can be reached regardless of size, gender, or age...I want to have the power to create foundations and help the unfortunate feel the serenity I feel everytime I get into the tree. I want the ability to change the world, one hunter at a time and I won't stop until I reach my dreams.
> 
> Hopefully I will have reached it in 5 years.


I think you were prepared to answer that question...


----------



## ArkBowHuntress

BowHunterChck13 said:


> That is exactly what I am worried about...Hunting is a HUGE part of my life...and I am no way near ashamed or trying to hide that I hunt..I will support hunting and hunters for the rest of my life but I don't think it would be the smartest move making it clear that I support something the business I work for is against. Then again...the fact that I am unique in the respect that I DO bowhunt could also work to my favor and set me apart from other girls.
> 
> Maybe I will just mention my camo boots with pink laces and change "when I'm hunting" to "When i'm in the woods" ...hunters will put two and two together...non hunters will be oblivious.


Keep in mind that the money that PB is making off of you is going straight into the hands of PETA. Although, the same can probably be said for regular businesses that any of us work for. I don't have a clue who my company gives donations to. Anyways, my best advice for you is to not be politically correct like in your example above. If you want to say the word "hunting" then say it...if they don't like it then they don't have to use that particular quote of yours. If you start watching what you do or say because you're afraid of PETA supporters bashing you or not hiring you then they're winning.


----------



## TennJeep1618

Diesel_19 said:


> I think you were prepared to answer that question...


Seemed that way to me also.


----------



## kravguy

ScottParson said:


> You're my sister, you're my sister!!


Oohhh you're my sister


----------



## kravguy

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Lol no.


That is not fair. 

Lucky #13. If we went atving would you sit behind me and hang on or could i sit behind you and hang on?


----------



## cityhunter346

I see we're asking questions now..so here's #14. Are your parents aware of your decision to pose for Playboy? If so, what is their opinion of it?


----------



## BowHunterChck13

60ft6inbullseye said:


> 8) That's right #8! I have been watching this thread waiting for this number. The best number! (sorry, I have a weird passion for that number - and it all start on the 8th day of the 8th month in 1978. Anyway...........)
> 
> 8....If you had to describe yourself in 1 one word.......ONLY ONE....(not any of this multi-word crap either - haha).......what would that word be and WHY?


Adventurous. 

Definitely...I'm the type of person who will turn a kayaking trip into a swimming, cliff jumping, rope swinging trip...if the opportunity presents itself to do something new and it's safe, moral and doesn't hurt me or anyone..I'll do it. 

I love my craving for adventure. It has given me so many cool experiences.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

kravguy said:


> That is not fair.
> 
> Lucky #13. If we went atving would you sit behind me and hang on or could i sit behind you and hang on?


You asked already!


----------



## bowmadness83

(15) do you know any sexy male models on at? And would u go out on a date with this model?


----------



## BowHunterChck13

cityhunter346 said:


> I see we're asking questions now..so here's #14. Are your parents aware of your decision to pose for Playboy? If so, what is their opinion of it?


My parents know and will support me through almost anything I want to do. My mom is absolutely gorgeous and she even joked around about being in the housewives edition. I had an amazing upbringing...I'm not out of control, my perception on life is not skewed, I just live every single day of my life remembering that tomorrow it could be over. While some might disagree with that way of life, I think it's a blessing and I thank my parents for it.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

bowmadness83 said:


> (15) do you know any sexy male models on at? And would u go out on a date with this model?


Supposedly there's a male model in playgirl mimicking this forum...would u like me to set you up with him? Haha


----------



## bowmadness83

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Supposedly there's a male model in playgirl mimicking this forum...would u like me to set you up with him? Haha


I wouldn't mind you setting me up with him. Rumor has it he's a real stud!! But I don't think I'm his type. You still didn't answer the questions??


----------



## vonhogslayer

bowmadness83 said:


> (15) do you know any sexy male models on at? And would u go out on a date with this model?


soda through the nose!!


----------



## tarsalgland

Why is it the only reason I check this thread is to see if there are any updated pics? :embara:


----------



## Keith t

tarsalgland said:


> Why is it the only reason I check this thread is to see if there are any updated pics? :embara:


 For the same reason i do......bowhunter chick is hot and I want to see more pics of her.......:wink:


----------



## BowHunterChck13

bowmadness83 said:


> I wouldn't mind you setting me up with him. Rumor has it he's a real stud!! But I don't think I'm his type. You still didn't answer the questions??


Well I think I'll pass on going on a date with him...see..I would need someone to support me, not bash me on another thread and give others an opening to make fun of me and be disrespectful. What you don't quite realize is that all I want to do is what you and I are on here for. Bowhunt...as much as I can, for as long as I can and with who ever I can...I come from a county where most people think hunting stopped with the native Americans...I have spent 5 years now educating the people around me on hunting. I want to be able to do that nationally. And what I REALLY want to do, is create a foundation one similar to make a wish foundation, where I can give others the chance to experience something I love. And it just saddens me to know that you would take something that could be potentially good and rewarding for others including myself and mock it. It was funny in the beginning but now it just makes me wonder how many people there are in this world that can't just let someone reach their dreams and let others be happy for her ..

Anyway... Like I said before.. Might not agree with what you have to say, but I'll defend your right to say it. 

That's the last thing I'll say regarding the other thread..

On a happier note...atving was awweessooommeeeee!!


----------



## bowmadness83

Wow I didn't see that coming. Please understand I'm realy not mocking you, I think you are a beautiful girl you are obviously very passionate about bowhunting and that's awesome. I wish you the best of luck, and may all you're dreams come true!! YOU inspired be to become what I am today, a role model. Thank you


----------



## Guardian Shoote

X2 Tarsal


tarsalgland said:


> Why is it the only reason I check this thread is to see if there are any updated pics? :embara:


----------



## pudd

bowmadness83 said:


> I wouldn't mind you setting me up with him. Rumor has it he's a real stud!! But I don't think I'm his type. You still didn't answer the questions??


Dude I think that sweet hairy man is just your type....


----------



## Sandilands

This is the first time I have logged on to this thread...... I'm really not all that interested to tell you the truth. BowHunterChck13, you are definatley an attractive woman thats not it. Its the fact that this has turned into a circus and I am here to learn about bowhunting, to expand my knowledge and to share my experiences with others. Not to look at Hot chicks.

The only reason I am even posting on this thread is that I think you are an ambassodor for this sport or at least trying to be and you could be good in the end. You write eloquintlly. You are polite and I think that deserves my response., I will not be back but kudo's to you.

Some men on here need to grow up, especially those mocking you. Live and let live.

Good luck


----------



## silentassassin

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Well I think I'll pass on going on a date with him...see..I would need someone to support me, not bash me on another thread and give others an opening to make fun of me and be disrespectful. What you don't quite realize is that all I want to do is what you and I are on here for. Bowhunt...as much as I can, for as long as I can and with who ever I can...I come from a county where most people think hunting stopped with the native Americans...I have spent 5 years now educating the people around me on hunting. I want to be able to do that nationally. And what I REALLY want to do, is create a foundation one similar to make a wish foundation, where I can give others the chance to experience something I love. And it just saddens me to know that you would take something that could be potentially good and rewarding for others including myself and mock it. It was funny in the beginning but now it just makes me wonder how many people there are in this world that can't just let someone reach their dreams and let others be happy for her ..
> 
> Anyway... Like I said before.. Might not agree with what you have to say, but I'll defend your right to say it.
> 
> That's the last thing I'll say regarding the other thread..
> 
> On a happier note...atving was awweessooommeeeee!!


Did you realize that make a wish is an anti hunting orginization that won't offer hunting or fishing trips because they are opposed to them even if it's the wish of a dying child. That is how Catch a Dream got it's start. Just thought you should know that.


----------



## jockohen

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Well I think I'll pass on going on a date with him...see..I would need someone to support me, not bash me on another thread and give others an opening to make fun of me and be disrespectful. What you don't quite realize is that all I want to do is what you and I are on here for. Bowhunt...as much as I can, for as long as I can and with who ever I can...I come from a county where most people think hunting stopped with the native Americans...I have spent 5 years now educating the people around me on hunting. I want to be able to do that nationally. And what I REALLY want to do, is create a foundation one similar to make a wish foundation, where I can give others the chance to experience something I love. And it just saddens me to know that you would take something that could be potentially good and rewarding for others including myself and mock it. It was funny in the beginning but now it just makes me wonder how many people there are in this world that can't just let someone reach their dreams and let others be happy for her ..
> 
> Anyway... Like I said before.. Might not agree with what you have to say, but I'll defend your right to say it.
> 
> That's the last thing I'll say regarding the other thread..
> 
> On a happier note...atving was awweessooommeeeee!!


DIVA!!! I can see how somethings would rubb the wrong way, but it seems to be all in fun. There is nothing wrong with humor. You are an attractive lady no doubt, but if you can't have a few laughs then maybe you take yourself a little to serious.


----------



## deanzr2

(16) This is the most important question I ever ask anyone, and maybe the most important one you'll ever be asked: Tar Heels or Blue Devils?


----------



## silentassassin

deanzr2 said:


> (16) This is the most important question I ever ask anyone, and maybe the most important one you'll ever be asked: Tar Heels or Blue Devils?


Blue Devils!!!


----------



## duckslayer096

#17 or so.... kinda a two part question, have you ever been antelope hunting, would you like too sit in a blind with my wife and I....
Matt


----------



## emac396

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Supposedly there's a male model in playgirl mimicking this forum...would u like me to set you up with him? Haha


I really doubt he is mimicking you I'm sure most everyone on here would love for you to succeed. whats being mocked are the horn toads on here chasing you.(and I bet most of them are old enough to be your Dad and some your Grand Dad)


----------



## deanzr2

silentassassin said:


> Blue Devils!!!


Let the lady answer the question for herself, dookie!


----------



## silentassassin

:noidea:


deanzr2 said:


> Let the lady answer the question for herself, dookie!


I was trying to help her out I was afraid she would answer incorrectly:noidea:


----------



## hunt365

bowhunterchick, I wish there was more girls like you.


----------



## Guest

Give it a rest will ya


----------



## kravguy

BowHunterChck13 said:


> You asked already!


Entirely different scenario and question.


----------



## jcroucher101

wow guys you better pic your tongues off the floor lol


----------



## solohunter

..only one way to describe this thread.....south swell at the "Wedge" in Newport Bch, CA......Epic...


----------



## BowHunterChck13

jockohen said:


> DIVA!!! I can see how somethings would rubb the wrong way, but it seems to be all in fun. There is nothing wrong with humor. You are an attractive lady no doubt, but if you can't have a few laughs then maybe you take yourself a little to serious.


I just told one of my friends I got called a diva....that could not be FARTHER from the truth...and if you read my prior posts you'd see I can laugh at almost anything...even laughed at the thread...it's just that innocent fun can be easily be taken too far especially via the Internet. it's one thing for me to laugh about it but when I feel it's being taken too far should I not stick up for myself? that's all I was doing... =) don't worry. I am still smiling and still a happy camper...just making sure my voice is heard...but I appreciate the concern


----------



## BowHunterChck13

deanzr2 said:


> (16) This is the most important question I ever ask anyone, and maybe the most important one you'll ever be asked: Tar Heels or Blue Devils?


Duke


----------



## ghost1

BowHunterChck13 said:


> I just told one of my friends I got called a diva....that could not be FARTHER from the truth...and if you read my prior posts you'd see I can laugh at almost anything...even laughed at the thread...it's just that innocent fun can be easily be taken too far especially via the Internet. it's one thing for me to laugh about it but when I feel it's being taken too far should I not stick up for myself? that's all I was doing... =) don't worry. I am still smiling and still a happy camper...just making sure my voice is heard...but I appreciate the concern


You kind of sound like a diva-just saying


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw

Dang it, finally a flaw, I knew it was to good to be true LOL. LETS GO TAR HEELS!!! J/K Kayce, good luck with your pursuit, I wish you the best.


----------



## silentassassin

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Duke


It appears my concerns were unfounded :wink:


----------



## jockohen

BowHunterChck13 said:


> I just told one of my friends I got called a diva....that could not be FARTHER from the truth...and if you read my prior posts you'd see I can laugh at almost anything...even laughed at the thread...it's just that innocent fun can be easily be taken too far especially via the Internet. it's one thing for me to laugh about it but when I feel it's being taken too far should I not stick up for myself? that's all I was doing... =) don't worry. I am still smiling and still a happy camper...just making sure my voice is heard...but I appreciate the concern


Sorry for the diva comment maybe the wrong assumption. But that thread is hillarious. What is there to stick up for yourself about? You seem to have a fairly level head on you so why can't you see the humor in the thread. I don't know why someone would worry about what was said by a bunch of internet goons like myself when they have so much going for them. Good luck in the future, but also good luck to the hairy gentleman because he has a dream too.


----------



## T.G.bowhunter

#18 Since you are from New York have you ever jumped off of "FAWNS LEAP"? (since you said about cliff jumpin in your reply earlier)


----------



## Mike21

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Well I think I'll pass on going on a date with him...see..I would need someone to support me, not bash me on another thread and give others an opening to make fun of me and be disrespectful. What you don't quite realize is that all I want to do is what you and I are on here for. Bowhunt...as much as I can, for as long as I can and with who ever I can...I come from a county where most people think hunting stopped with the native Americans...I have spent 5 years now educating the people around me on hunting. I want to be able to do that nationally. And what I REALLY want to do, is create a foundation one similar to make a wish foundation, where I can give others the chance to experience something I love. And it just saddens me to know that you would take something that could be potentially good and rewarding for others including myself and mock it. It was funny in the beginning but now it just makes me wonder how many people there are in this world that can't just let someone reach their dreams and let others be happy for her ..
> 
> Anyway... Like I said before.. Might not agree with what you have to say, but I'll defend your right to say it.
> 
> That's the last thing I'll say regarding the other thread..
> 
> On a happier note...atving was awweessooommeeeee!!


Your the only one who has to sleep with your own head. If your not happy then what are you? If your given the rare opportunity, run with it! Most people will never get the chance to *truly* be happy, and they'll never admit it. 

I say go for it!


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

deanzr2 said:


> (16) This is the most important question I ever ask anyone, and maybe the most important one you'll ever be asked: Tar Heels or Blue Devils?


Blue Devils


----------



## tapout155

deanzr2 said:


> (16) This is the most important question I ever ask anyone, and maybe the most important one you'll ever be asked: Tar Heels or Blue Devils?


Blue Devils!!!!!!


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv

Are you serious? I cant believe this thread is still going. Some people need to go shoot their bows.


----------



## hunt365

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Duke


You just ruined it for me, Kentucky wildcats baby.


----------



## smokecity

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Well I think I'll pass on going on a date with him...see..I would need someone to support me, not bash me on another thread and give others an opening to make fun of me and be disrespectful. What you don't quite realize is that all I want to do is what you and I are on here for. Bowhunt...as much as I can, for as long as I can and with who ever I can...I come from a county where most people think hunting stopped with the native Americans...I have spent 5 years now educating the people around me on hunting. I want to be able to do that nationally. And what I REALLY want to do, is create a foundation one similar to make a wish foundation, where I can give others the chance to experience something I love. And it just saddens me to know that you would take something that could be potentially good and rewarding for others including myself and mock it. It was funny in the beginning but now it just makes me wonder how many people there are in this world that can't just let someone reach their dreams and let others be happy for her ..
> 
> Anyway... Like I said before.. Might not agree with what you have to say, but I'll defend your right to say it.
> 
> That's the last thing I'll say regarding the other thread..
> 
> On a happier note...atving was awweessooommeeeee!!


I said I wouldnt do it but I cant resist....I hope it has been said in the prior pages but honestly I wont even waste my time looking through...

This whole thread is a joke...... While you might be smart to target a forum like this to gain traffic back to your blog.. I know how it works. My wife has a blog that she 
Makes money from based on hits and traffic...

It is obvious that you are a tease and post pictures of your self to gain attention.... Do you see other women or men posting pictures of what they are wearing when they are not hunting??? 

Go to a different place and good luck... I'm not a hater, I just dont do drama and thats all this is....

I'm out..


----------



## Fortyneck

smokecity said:


> I said I wouldnt do it but I cant resist........... Do you see other women or men posting pictures of what they are wearing when they are not hunting???
> 
> Go to a different place and good luck...



View attachment 1134468


*Mantastic!*


----------



## pinski79

smokecity said:


> I know how it works. My wife has a blog that she
> Makes money from based on hits and traffic...
> 
> What's ur wifes blogs about?


----------



## lungbuster123

smokecity said:


> I said I wouldnt do it but I cant resist....I hope it has been said in the prior pages but honestly I wont even waste my time looking through...
> 
> This whole thread is a joke...... While you might be smart to target a forum like this to gain traffic back to your blog.. I know how it works. My wife has a blog that she
> Makes money from based on hits and traffic...
> 
> It is obvious that you are a tease and post pictures of your self to gain attention.... Do you see other women or men posting pictures of what they are wearing when they are not hunting???
> 
> Go to a different place and good luck... I'm not a hater, I just dont do drama and thats all this is....
> 
> I'm out..




Are you blind? She's been a member here since 2008 (longer then you) and just posted this this year. I don't think that qualifies here for the "targeting this forum" crowd. If you spent alittle more time reading what she had to say instead of assuming thing's you would have seen she is just as into archery and bowhunting as anyone else here...she just happen's to be attractive enough to make it into Playboy.


----------



## Fortyneck

pinski79 said:


> smokecity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know how it works. My wife has a blog that she
> Makes money from based on hits and traffic...
> 
> 
> 
> What's ur wifes blogs about?
Click to expand...

Sounds like its based on "hits and traffic"


----------



## Doeslayer13

I will admit the ladies love me


----------



## pinski79

pfffffhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mustangs58

Mercenaryjeep.com .............What Jeep's Should Look Like.....


----------



## deanzr2

Carolina_Outlaw said:


> Dang it, finally a flaw, I knew it was to good to be true LOL. LETS GO TAR HEELS!!! J/K Kayce, good luck with your pursuit, I wish you the best.


I guess the old saying is true, no one is perfect!:no: Go Heels!


----------



## Kordy

i dont know what number my question is but if i gave you my number would you hit me up with a call or text so i could brag to all my buddies about talkin to a playboy model?


----------



## bowmadness83

All I have to say is congrats to you you are now officially the only model on at. Obviously some mods got but hurt because their not as sexy as me. Jealousy?? Yes I would say so. I guess there's not enough room on archery talk for my sexiness. You can take my thread away, but you can never take away my dreams or my fans. Makes you wonder if I had beautiful breast would they still have done this to me I am beautiful, and only god can judge me. Baby Jesus blessed me with this body so others could enjoy it. And I'm punished for this? Shame on you mods!!! Shame on you


----------



## tarsalgland

No new pictures.


----------



## Fortyneck

bowmadness83 said:


> All I have to say is congrats to you you are now officially the only model on at. Obviously some mods got but hurt because their not as sexy as me. Jealousy?? Yes I would say so. I guess there's not enough room on archery talk for my sexiness. You can take my thread away, but you can never take away my dreams or my fans. *Makes you wonder if I had beautiful breast would they still have done this to me* I am beautiful, and only god can judge me. Baby Jesus blessed me with this body so others could enjoy it. And I'm punished for this? Shame on you mods!!! Shame on you


Whadaya mean IF?


----------



## GeeQ

bowmadness83 said:


> All I have to say is congrats to you you are now officially the only model on at. Obviously some mods got but hurt because their not as sexy as me. Jealousy?? Yes I would say so. I guess there's not enough room on archery talk for my sexiness. You can take my thread away, but you can never take away my dreams or my fans. Makes you wonder if I had beautiful breast would they still have done this to me I am beautiful, and only god can judge me. Baby Jesus blessed me with this body so others could enjoy it. And I'm punished for this? Shame on you mods!!! Shame on you


Sweet little 7 pound 8 ounce baby Jesus, thank you for giving us Bowmadness. Please guide him through the throngs of those who try to belittle his plight for acceptance. Amen.


----------



## WNYBuckHunter

Kordy said:


> i dont know what number my question is but if i gave you my number would you hit me up with a call or text so i could brag to all my buddies about talkin to a playboy model?


Wow.


----------



## WNYBuckHunter

bowmadness83 said:


> All I have to say is congrats to you you are now officially the only model on at. Obviously some mods got but hurt because their not as sexy as me. Jealousy?? Yes I would say so. I guess there's not enough room on archery talk for my sexiness. You can take my thread away, but you can never take away my dreams or my fans. Makes you wonder if I had beautiful breast would they still have done this to me I am beautiful, and only god can judge me. Baby Jesus blessed me with this body so others could enjoy it. And I'm punished for this? Shame on you mods!!! Shame on you


Son of a....well it was fun while it lasted. Stay strong magical hairy man, stay strong.


----------



## wbrogdon

bowmadness83 said:


> All I have to say is congrats to you you are now officially the only model on at. Obviously some mods got but hurt because their not as sexy as me. Jealousy?? Yes I would say so. I guess there's not enough room on archery talk for my sexiness. You can take my thread away, but you can never take away my dreams or my fans. Makes you wonder if I had beautiful breast would they still have done this to me I am beautiful, and only god can judge me. Baby Jesus blessed me with this body so others could enjoy it. And I'm punished for this? Shame on you mods!!! Shame on you


At least you got to live the dream for a moment


----------



## Hunter2678

ArkBowHuntress said:


> Keep in mind that the money that PB is making off of you is going straight into the hands of PETA. Although, the same can probably be said for regular businesses that any of us work for. I don't have a clue who my company gives donations to. Anyways, my best advice for you is to not be politically correct like in your example above. If you want to say the word "hunting" then say it...if they don't like it then they don't have to use that particular quote of yours. If you start watching what you do or say because you're afraid of PETA supporters bashing you or not hiring you then they're winning.


Excellent point


----------



## GhostBuck_007

GeeQ said:


> Sweet little 7 pound 8 ounce baby Jesus, thank you for giving us Bowmadness. Please guide him through the throngs of those who try to belittle his plight for acceptance. Amen.


I like to picture Jesus in a tuxedo t-shirt, because it says I want to be formal, but I'm here to party...


----------



## Hunter2678

smokecity said:


> I said I wouldnt do it but I cant resist....I hope it has been said in the prior pages but honestly I wont even waste my time looking through...
> 
> This whole thread is a joke...... While you might be smart to target a forum like this to gain traffic back to your blog.. I know how it works. My wife has a blog that she
> Makes money from based on hits and traffic...
> 
> It is obvious that you are a tease and post pictures of your self to gain attention.... Do you see other women or men posting pictures of what they are wearing when they are not hunting???
> 
> Go to a different place and good luck... I'm not a hater, I just dont do drama and thats all this is....
> 
> I'm out..


BAM!! Haaa haa!!


----------



## bowmadness83

WNYBuckHunter said:


> Son of a....well it was fun while it lasted. Stay strong magical hairy man, stay strong.


They can't bring me down!! This beautiful man has something up his sleeve


----------



## Jester1023

bowmadness83 said:


> They can't bring me down!! This beautiful man has something up his sleeve


...and I'm sure that its a beautiful, hairy arm. BTW, nice hijack...I'm in.


----------



## BIGeastwood82

I think it would make a fantastic photo shoot, outdoors, with bow in hand, in a tree stand!!!! That would definitely be a keepsake issue!!!


----------



## bacon27

Well this is an obvious one, and ya can't side step it because of future sponsorship you undoubtedly will get.

Mossy Oak or Realtree?


----------



## Hunter2678

bacon27 said:


> Well this is an obvious one, and ya can't side step it because of future sponsorship you undoubtedly will get.
> 
> Mossy Oak or Realtree?


aaaaaand dont forget Martin.


----------



## hoefj

bowhunterchck13 said:


> duke


nice!


----------



## dlhredfoxx

OK, I'm going to be the spolier and jump in here. This is the most bizarre thread I've ever seen on AT... a bunch of old perverts looking over thier shoulder hoping the wife does'nt walk in and see the thead they keep drooling over, on a hunting site to boot. Talk about exploitation. I thought this site was supposed to be about archery and bowhunting, not a venue to launch a nude modelling career by teasing a bunch of horny old men. I can't believe the moderators have not put an end to this farse yet. For all of those I've offended, you should be ashamed. She's young and naieve for doing this, but you should be ashamed for encouraging her. She's somebody's daughter you know. Be honest, how would you feel if this was your daughter? I commend this girl for being a passionate bowhunter, but the notariety needs to end at that. Is that the image we realy want for our sport? Is that going to convince people to pick up a bow and go hunting, or perpetuate our way of life for future generations? A nude teenaged girl in playboy magazine that likes to bowhunt? I promise you that the readers of Playboy wont remember a single thing about this girl that was wirrten in print, only the photos of her naked body. Try taking a kid hunting instead of encouraging one to go down a path that in the end will not lead her where she wants to go... 



Sad...


----------



## lenwood17

I just jumped into this thread and need to say, BowHunterChck13, Doesn't matter what you do for a profession, wether it be modeling or shipping flower pots all over the world (that is what I do) if you are a hunter and love to be in the outdoors and can find any means of promoting it in a positive way and help spread our love of hunting to other people, SUPERB! As far as telling everyone you are a hunter, you already have. As far as a name for a hunting show "Outdoor Exquisiteness" promotes your beauty and the beauty of the outdoors! Good luck with accomplishing everything you set out to do and when you get your show and want to film in Minnesota, let me know and I'll be sure to get you some good action. As far as all the guys who say the wish they could meet a gal like BowHunterChck13, you can. The gal you meet maynot be a pb model but there are smart, level headed, gorgeous women all over who love to hunt and enjoy the outdoors (well in MN I know there are plenty), if you just put half the time in searching for one as you do looking for a nice rack on a whitetail, and when you find one, treat them right and don't let them sneak away.


----------



## UTGrad

My wife could care less about hunting or fishing and that is what I love about her. When I head to the hunt club it is time for me to escape and hang with the other hunt club members. Shopping is her outlet.


----------



## Jacksss

WOW....did you guys ride in here on the "Further" bus with Ken Kesey. This young lady started a post because she's enjoying life and excited about a moment in life. Who are you to say she's right or wrong? I could careless if my daughter posed in PB, if she's happy due what you will. It's HER life! As for wearing modest clothes, you've got to be kidding me. If you have a weakness in temptation, then you deal with your issues....don't blame others for it. Who gives a rat's arse if other coversations are carried on AT that don't have to do with Archery! I guess that we should outlaw archery coversation on FB.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

No. But I know some hunters who could be Playboy models.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Please forgive my lack of response to negative comments...I am trying the best of my ability to show others who I am and my level of respect to others view points. I am not trying to hurt anyones feelings, disrespect anyones opinions or make anyone feel uncomfortable. 

Like previously stated, I have been on this forum since 2008 and have passionately been hunting since even before then...my first initial reason for creating this thread was only to find out if there are other girls who are on the same journey as me...and while this thread has turned into much more than that, it has been done tastefully and with bowhunting being an equivalent part of the conversation. Playboy is a controversial topic in this world and so is hunting. While both topics are controversial for completely and entirely different reasons, I would only hope that you could find it with in you to show me the same respect that you would hope and sometimes wish those who do not support hunting, would show you or me. 

The mouse is in your hand and you have every right not to click on the thread, just like those who want to contribute have every right to do so. 

Playboy was an experience, hunting is my life and on that fact alone, I feel I am on the right forum. Imagine 5 years from now if I were to reach my goals, wouldn't it be interesting to look back on this thread, read all the funny comments and say "she succeeded". 

I am a bowhunter first, model second and that will never change. Thread or no thread, this is where I belong.


----------



## tyepsu

Jacksss said:


> WOW....did you guys ride in here on the "Further" bus with Ken Kesey. This young lady started a post because she's enjoying life and excited about a moment in life. Who are you to say she's right or wrong? I could careless if my daughter posed in PB, if she's happy due what you will. It's HER life! As for wearing modest clothes, you've got to be kidding me. If you have a weakness in temptation, then you deal with your issues....don't blame others for it. Who gives a rat's arse if other coversations are carried on AT that don't have to do with Archery! I guess that we should outlaw archery coversation on FB.


Well said...The same people that come on here preaching their religion in posts are ridiculing someones freedom to live their life as they choose. As long as she is of legal age, she has every right to pose for Playboy or do any other type of modeling she would like. If she can even get 1 person interested in archery or the outdoors, that otherwise would have not been interested, then I think it is wonderful she has combined her love for archery with her career. Will most look at her photos and interests and suddenly want to start hunting? Probably not, but does it even matter? Since when is there something wrong with celebrating the beauty of a female? Or is it only ok if the recognition of beauty is within the defined acceptance based on the far right, religious zealots? If it were my daughter having that type of opportunity and she felt at peace with the choice she had made, I would fully support her decision. The hypocrisy by the conservative religious people is overwhelming...they want people to let them freely practice their religion, however they want to limit other peoples personal freedoms.


----------



## bowkill82

bowhunterchic i hope ur family is proud of u cuz it is a challenge to get into pb im proud that ur doing it since ur a bowhuntress ur good for our industry sex sells look at pam zaits tiffany likoski they sell products be proud of uself and to all the pervs on here be ashamed of wat ur posting if u talked to my daughter like u have this young lady i think ud be having to watch for a easton tipped with a grim reaper my daughter wants to be a model and im backing her would i let her be in pb yes and i would buy a copy and have her sign it cuz i think her profile would read just like urs bowhunterchic keep me posted on ur success and my daughter and girlfriend said if you ever make it to iowa theyd love to take you hunting good luck in the future keep ur head up and get in contact with she safari and mossy oak theyd pick u up as a staff member in a minute


----------



## buckbuck419

bowkill82 said:


> bowhunterchic i hope ur family is proud of u cuz it is a challenge to get into pb im proud that ur doing it since ur a bowhuntress ur good for our industry sex sells look at pam zaits tiffany likoski they sell products be proud of uself and to all the pervs on here be ashamed of wat ur posting if u talked to my daughter like u have this young lady i think ud be having to watch for a easton tipped with a grim reaper my daughter wants to be a model and im backing her would i let her be in pb yes and i would buy a copy and have her sign it cuz i think her profile would read just like urs bowhunterchic keep me posted on ur success and my daughter and girlfriend said if you ever make it to iowa theyd love to take you hunting good luck in the future keep ur head up and get in contact with she safari and mossy oak theyd pick u up as a staff member in a minute


That might be the longest sentence I've ever seen. Record breaking. Hahaha


----------



## rodney482

cityhunter346 said:


> I don't think anyone has questioned you as a hunter. I believe everyones frustration with this thread is twofold. Firstly, although you say that the thread was posted here to see if "there are other girls on the same journey as me", I don't think anyone buys it. Secondly, guys are wondering why this thread is still in the bowhunting section? My weeklong ban (after an earlier post on this thread) has enlightened me to the fact that the mods like the thread here, but other guys have not come to the same realization yet.


We made it clear that this thread was staying where it was started...

Doc is the top dog in this section and he has already expressed his views.


----------



## camocrawler

the world is full of haters.pay them no mind. life is too short to get all riled up over a thread. cheers to all the strong beautiful female archers.


----------



## Jacksss

camocrawler said:


> the world is full of haters.pay them no mind. life is too short to get all riled up over a thread. cheers to all the strong beautiful female archers.


x2 and if it makes me a middle aged pervert to tell Kayce she's Smokin' HOT...then so be it.


----------



## Fortyneck

Hater's wanna hate, lovers wanna love, I don't even want none of the above...


----------



## pinski79

Fortyneck said:


> Hater's wanna hate, lovers wanna love, I don't even want none of the above...


ahhhh hahahaha


----------



## 12bhunting

bowkill82 said:


> bowhunterchic i hope ur family is proud of u cuz it is a challenge to get into pb im proud that ur doing it since ur a bowhuntress ur good for our industry sex sells look at pam zaits tiffany likoski they sell products be proud of uself and to all the pervs on here be ashamed of wat ur posting if u talked to my daughter like u have this young lady i think ud be having to watch for a easton tipped with a grim reaper my daughter wants to be a model and im backing her would i let her be in pb *yes and i would buy a copy and have her sign it cuz i think her profile would read just like urs *bowhunterchic keep me posted on ur success and my daughter and girlfriend said if you ever make it to iowa theyd love to take you hunting good luck in the future keep ur head up and get in contact with she safari and mossy oak theyd pick u up as a staff member in a minute


You would not only buy a copy but have her sign it as well lol. Man there is something wrong there.


----------



## mathewshooterxt

BagginBigguns said:


> I found this letter an Steve Gallagher's (author of Intoxicated with Babylon, which is a must-read for Christians seeking a deeper walk with God) website. It was profound to me, and the antithesis of this thread, which I feel has no place on this forum. This was formerly one of the few places on the web that I've felt safe from certain tempations. I may be ridiculed for this post, but honestly I don't care.


This guy has issues! Heres someone who gets all hot & bothered every time he looks at a woman and he's posting in a playboy model thread. Seems kinda hypocritical to me!Maybe he needs to move to Iran! What everyone needs to realize here is that we have someone who will be in the spotlight and can help to promote our sport. Weather you agree with her Playboy pics or not, we should be glad that she's not another tree hugger in the spotlight. I think she deserves nothing but congratulations and encouragement from all sportsmen & women. Who knows how far she can go in her career. If she gets to be a famous Playboy Playmate of the year, wont you be glad she's speaking out for hunting and archery instead of speaking about PETA like all the other celebs? I for one think what she's doing is very brave and a great thing. How much have you guys done to promote our sport? Those in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. Good luck Kayce!


----------



## tapout155

bowkill82 said:


> bowhunterchic i hope ur family is proud of u cuz it is a challenge to get into pb im proud that ur doing it since ur a bowhuntress ur good for our industry sex sells look at pam zaits tiffany likoski they sell products be proud of uself and to all the pervs on here be ashamed of wat ur posting if u talked to my daughter like u have this young lady i think ud be having to watch for a easton tipped with a grim reaper my daughter wants to be a model and im backing her would i let her be in pb yes and i would buy a copy and have her sign it cuz i think her profile would read just like urs bowhunterchic keep me posted on ur success and my daughter and girlfriend said if you ever make it to iowa theyd love to take you hunting good luck in the future keep ur head up and get in contact with she safari and mossy oak theyd pick u up as a staff member in a minute


Actually have you seen playboy lately????? Their girls have gone downhill considerably.....They aren't losing money for no reason.


----------



## msuron

Are you still taking questions? If so, I'd like to know what is your educational background?


----------



## BowHunterChck13

mathewshooterxt said:


> If she gets to be a famous Playboy Playmate of the year, wont you be glad she's speaking out for hunting and archery instead of speaking about PETA like all the other celebs?


This is EXACTLY what I am trying to do. Dont you see, Im on your side guys...I feel like I have to keep repeating that I am a hunter..you know how you count down the days until the season starts? So do I, you know how when your at work and your all over the web looking at new products, bows, on google earth finding funnels on your properties, so do I...you know that feeling you get right after you shoot a deer and you know you made a killer shot (no pun intended), your shaking like you never thought you could and you take that first breath because you didn't realized you were holding it that whole time, so do I!! 

I am a hunter first and all I want to do is protect something I love and have a darn fun time doing it! I began the journey into the playboy world and it has given me the opportunity to transform that journey into many different opportunities in the hunting world. Maybe I am naive but my heart has yet to be destroyed by this sometimes cruel world and I have faith in myself that I can really do good for the passion we share. 

That's all!


----------



## solohunter

Heck, maybe God is putting smokin hot women in church to get us men to go and hear the Word...He works in mysterious ways.....maybe He is putting smokin hot women in archery so the tradition does not die.....rock on men!


----------



## Fortyneck

BowHunterChck13 said:


> ...I feel I am on the right forum. Imagine 5 years from now if I were to reach my goals, wouldn't it be interesting to look back on this thread, read all the funny comments and say "she succeeded".


Interesting indeed, to imagine where you will be 5 yrs from now and see how far you came.:gossip:


----------



## APAsuphan

BowHunterChck13 said:


> This is EXACTLY what I am trying to do. Dont you see, Im on your side guys...I feel like I have to keep repeating that I am a hunter..you know how you count down the days until the season starts? So do I, you know how when your at work and your all over the web looking at new products, bows, on google earth finding funnels on your properties, so do I...you know that feeling you get right after you shoot a deer and you know you made a killer shot (no pun intended), your shaking like you never thought you could and you take that first breath because you didn't realized you were holding it that whole time, so do I!!
> 
> I am a hunter first and all I want to do is protect something I love and have a darn fun time doing it! I began the journey into the playboy world and it has given me the opportunity to transform that journey into many different opportunities in the hunting world. Maybe I am naive but my heart has yet to be destroyed by this sometimes cruel world and I have faith in myself that I can really do good for the passion we share.
> 
> That's all!


Haters gonna hate. Don't let them get you down and good luck this fall!


----------



## TailChaser

That's great some Christians speak up, but she wasn't professing to be a Christian. This is the world we live in. She has the right to do as she pleases and will answer to the same judge in the end as anyone else.


----------



## KillingFields

The mods should just go ahead and make this a sticky thread. Just don't run long about any other topic because it would only last two pages...not 28.

Just say'n. And yes, I've skimmed each page. ;-)


----------



## Doc

Keep the thread on point and remember personal attacks on members or questioning of admin/moderator decisions has never been tolerated on ArcheryTalk.


----------



## blazeAR

TailChaser said:


> That's great some Christians speak up, but she wasn't professing to be a Christian. This is the world we live in. She has the right to do as she pleases and will answer to the same judge in the end as anyone else.


FREEDOM!!!!!.......actually a picture in a Scottish kilt and shooting a bow would be............I will wait for the pics


----------



## Big Willie

Good Luck to you in all you do. Hope you have a great season.


----------



## TEAM SHARK

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Please forgive my lack of response to negative comments...I am trying the best of my ability to show others who I am and my level of respect to others view points. I am not trying to hurt anyones feelings, disrespect anyones opinions or make anyone feel uncomfortable.
> 
> Like previously stated, I have been on this forum since 2008 and have passionately been hunting since even before then...my first initial reason for creating this thread was only to find out if there are other girls who are on the same journey as me...and while this thread has turned into much more than that, it has been done tastefully and with bowhunting being an equivalent part of the conversation. Playboy is a controversial topic in this world and so is hunting. While both topics are controversial for completely and entirely different reasons, I would only hope that you could find it with in you to show me the same respect that you would hope and sometimes wish those who do not support hunting, would show you or me.
> 
> The mouse is in your hand and you have every right not to click on the thread, just like those who want to contribute have every right to do so.
> 
> Playboy was an experience, hunting is my life and on that fact alone, I feel I am on the right forum. Imagine 5 years from now if I were to reach my goals, wouldn't it be interesting to look back on this thread, read all the funny comments and say "she succeeded".
> 
> I am a bowhunter first, model second and that will never change. Thread or no thread, this is where I belong.



First, I appologize for my bowhunting brothers. Sometimes these members have some very strong opinions and they don't know when to stop typing. Second, I commend you for your goals and more importantly for enjoying a sport that we all love. I believe you made a great point about respecting others given that the anti-hunting movement is growing. We need to really band together, but we have to ensure that we are NOT living up to the stereotypes about hunting. I think you know what I mean. It is always hard to defend what I love to do when others ruin it by acking unprofessional.


----------



## TEAM SHARK

I also think it so funny that the die hard archers that only want archery information posted are the ones that are posting negative comments. I believe this post has had more views than any other post in the history of AT. At last posting, it was somewhere around 86,000 views. Most posts received around 200-400 views. Great going bowhunter chick! I believe you should rewarded something from AT for the most views on the forum.


----------



## rodney482

TEAM SHARK said:


> I also think it so funny that the die hard archers that only want archery information posted are the ones that are posting negative comments. I believe this post has had more views than any other post in the history of AT. At last posting, it was somewhere around 86,000 views. Most posts received around 200-400 views. Great going bowhunter chick! I believe you should rewarded something from AT for the most views on the forum.


 Not even close, heck my Athens thread has had like
500,000 views

The original hot girl thread had over a million
Before we pulled it down.

90% of men like their eye candy

Now mix in a education and the love for
The outdoors and that goes up to about 98%


----------



## TailChaser

Sounds like she better post some more pics, got a long way to go to beat that.


----------



## TEAM SHARK

rodney482 said:


> Not even close, heck my Athens thread has had like
> 500,000 views
> 
> The original hot girl thread had over a million
> Before we pulled it down.
> 
> 90% of men like their eye candy
> 
> Now mix in a education and the love for
> The outdoors and that goes up to about 98%



Sorry, I guess I overestimated.


----------



## ILLbucknut

BowHunterChck13 said:


> .my first initial reason for creating this thread was only to find out if there are other girls who are on the same journey as me.


If you were looking to see if there were other women hunters looking to pose for Playboy, the womens forum woulda been a best place to start. 

Most will look at you as eye candy and not care one bit what you stand for. I wish it was'nt that way.... but it's the honest truth.

Good luck anyway


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Happy weekend everyone...So...I've been thinking..I know sooo much about hunting in New York state regarding regulations, deer population, and the effects our over populated deer population has on our ecosystem. I was wondering whether you all could help me out, share the knowledge and give me some information about your states and counties. It will be a huge help for me down the road when confronted by anti-hunters. Thanks =)


----------



## rutjunky

Well unfortunately you can only shoot 1 buck in kansas. And if you buy an archery license instead of an any method license you cant bowhunt through gunseason. Also they are very stubborn here about starting an earn a buck program. I think most would agree it would bennifit our exclent stare.


----------



## Adahy

rutjunky said:


> Well unfortunately you can only shoot 1 buck in kansas. Unfortunately? This is partially why KS is what it is my friend...look at OK if you want to see what shooting multiple bucks can do to your deer herd.
> 
> And if you buy an archery license instead of an any method license you cant bowhunt through gunseason. Wrong. The "Archery Only" tag allows you to take either species(Whitetail/Muley), the "Any Weapon" tag allows you to only hunt Whitetail, but you can then use a Rifle or Muzzleloader if you choose during those seasons instead of your bow. Both tags allow Bowhuntimg during the firearms seasons...must wear orange.
> 
> Also they are very stubborn here about starting an earn a buck program. I think most would agree it would bennifit our exclent stare Not sure what an "exclent stare" is... but I agree that the "earn a buck" program should at least be considered...especially for NR hunters..


The biggest problem KS has is the allowance of baiting, turns would be and veteran hunters into lazy slobs...IMO of course :wink:


----------



## rutjunky

Sorry. That was exclent state. Hard to type on my phone. A second buck wouldnt hurt anything as long as does were taken with them.
And if you buy a archery tag and want to gun hunt a buck you are crap out of luck. Thanks for picking it apart though super trooper.


----------



## rutjunky

I ment to type gunhunt instead of bowhunt through gun season


----------



## rodney482

ILLbucknut said:


> If you were looking to see if there were other women hunters looking to pose for Playboy, the womens forum woulda been a best place to start.
> 
> Most will look at you as eye candy and not care one bit what you stand for. I wish it was'nt that way.... but it's the honest truth.
> 
> Good luck anyway


I dont think you are in a position of using the term MOST... Its not the honest truth unless you know what each of us truly think and believe.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

In NYS you get an either or tag and can continue to take as many does as you want until you shoot a buck and then that tag is done. Works pretty well. Dec comes to the local butcher every week, the butcher keeps the head for you and you get handed another tag once they check the age.


----------



## rutjunky

BowHunterChck13 said:


> In NYS you get an either or tag and can continue to take as many does as you want until you shoot a buck and then that tag is done. Works pretty well. Dec comes to the local butcher every week, the butcher keeps the head for you and you get handed another tag once they check the age.


seems kinda cool. How big is the herd there?


----------



## BowHunterChck13

rodney482 said:


> I dont think you are in a position of using the term MOST... Its not the honest truth unless you know what each of us truly think and believe.


Especially since what female do you know that even owns a playoy magazine..the womens thread would be a dead end. Why would I not ask the people who playboy is marketed towards..and since "a bowhunter" was the second part of the question, why would I not put it in the bowhunters section? 

I just have to say this...I have received soooo many private messages that are respectful, encouraging and REALLY informative. The "most" you refer to aren't eye candy lookers, they are kind, generous and definitely down to earth people. 

Anyway..I would really appreciate some more information..anyone have an over populated deer population?


----------



## BowHunterChck13

rutjunky said:


> seems kinda cool. How big is the herd there?


As of the study done I believe 2 years ago, some parts of westchester have more than 40 deer per square mile when there's suppose to be 10-12...I once counted 22 does and 2 small bucks running down a hill about a 100 yards away from my stand...crazy.


----------



## Fortyneck

BowHunterChck13 said:


> In NYS you get an either or tag and can continue to take as many does as you want until you shoot a buck and then that tag is done. Works pretty well. Dec comes to the local butcher every week, the butcher keeps the head for you and you get handed another tag once they check the age.


check your facts, you actually have to read the regulations, not just look at the pictures.:doh:


----------



## La Wildman

Why dont anyone shoot the does???...They would not last long here in Louisiana i can promise you that.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Fortyneck said:


> check your facts, you actually have to read the regulations, not just look at the pictures.:doh:


What are you talking about looking at pictures? I would say please inform me if I am wrong but I've 1. Done it myself and 2. Have seen and heard a bunch of Hunters use the tag...


----------



## rutjunky

Most come to kansas souly to shot a buck. Dosent matter if it a 110 inch buck or a 170 inch buck. Most let does walk all day. I have a limit on the amount of does i can shoot so i fill that limit every year. Thats the best i can do for my area. Thats why an earn a buck program is so important.

As for bowhunterchick check out the shawnee mission park deer cull done in 2009. Experts say that area had close to 200 deer per square mile. Sharp shooters shot like 200+ deer in 4 days. It was unbelievable. Alot of jackson co. Missouri is like that too.


----------



## rodney482

Fortyneck said:


> check your facts, you actually have to read the regulations, not just look at the pictures.:doh:


If she is incorrect why cant you help by providing some info instead of a rude comment? :doh:


----------



## BowHunterChck13

My bad I was wrong. Just asked one of my local archery shops ...DMU tag not either or...but still same concept

You get two before the season two November 1st. If you play your tags right you can shoot more than enough does to help decrease the population. That's all I was saying...but thanks for questioning me and making me double check.


----------



## rutjunky

http://www.google.com/m/url?client=...cQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNESyJTJntAyRjY9GFB2Kq093q5uHQ

See if that works.


----------



## mathewshooterxt

BowHunterChck13 said:


> My bad I was wrong. Just asked one of my local archery shops ...DMU tag not either or...but still same concept
> 
> You get two before the season two November 1st. If you play your tags right you can shoot more than enough does to help decrease the population. That's all I was saying...but thanks for questioning me and making me double check.


This is just Westchester County and other WMU's that have "leftover" DMP's. Alot of NY you will only get 1 or 2 doe tags if any. It all depends on the deer population in your part of the state. Westchester County is loaded with deer because nobody will let you hunt there. I hunt in the Finger Lakes region and in my WMU we have a high probability on the first one with no chance on the second one. It all depends on what WMU you hunt in. You also get an antlerless tag with your ML liscence and an either sex tag for bow. They plan on changing all this for the fall of 2012 though. They want to eliminate the ML antlerless tag and make it so you can shoot does on DMP's only.


----------



## Fortyneck

rodney482 said:


> If she is incorrect why cant you help by providing some info instead of a rude comment? :doh:


Sorry, bro, what I must have meant to say was, bonus tags, Which is what I believe she is talking about, are only available under certain circumstances in certain WMU's, not 
NYS wide, and only apply to DMP tags not Bow, Reg., Muzz., tags. Even her amended statement sounds wrong. That is why I recommended to the poster, to actually read the regulations and understand them, not just have some bow dude sort of explain it to her before posting info online, let alone going afield and attempting to harvest any game. As far as doing it in the past are you saying that you are 1.Fibbing, 2.Poaching or 3.Confused?


----------



## Jwillman6

Here in Colorado we have the largest elk herd with about 300,000 animals and a harvest of 40,000 to 50,000 animals. You can take one bull and one cow or 2 cows and no bulls, depending on the tags you get or draw. All deer tags (both mulie and whitetails) are draw only. The deer tag I usually draw is an either sex archery tag. You can take one buck per year. There are doe only tags in some areas. The deer are still recovering in some areas due to the monster winter of 2008. Elk do better in big winters, they have long legs and a very efficient digestive system. Deer and elk tags are adjusted by the DOW to manage the herd effectively.


----------



## rodney482

Fortyneck said:


> Sorry, bro, what I must have meant to say was, bonus tags, Which is what I believe she is talking about, are only available under certain circumstances in certain WMU's, not
> NYS wide, and only apply to DMP tags not Bow, Reg., Muzz., tags. Even her amended statement sounds wrong. That is why I recommended to the poster, to actually read the regulations and understand them, not just have some bow dude sort of explain it to her before posting info online, let alone going afield and attempting to harvest any game. As far as doing it in the past are you saying that you are 1.Fibbing, 2.Poaching or 3.Confused?


This could have easily been done without the "looking at pics comment"


----------



## Timmy Big Time

rodney482 said:


> This could have easily been done without the "looking at pics comment"


You do have to admit the looking at the pics line was funny, just a little bit?:wink:


----------



## ILLbucknut

rodney482 said:


> I dont think you are in a position of using the term MOST... Its not the honest truth unless you know what each of us truly think and believe.


Alright Rodney, your probably right, most people buy a Playboy for the articles.


----------



## cityhunter346

Fortyneck said:


> Sorry, bro, what I must have meant to say was, bonus tags, Which is what I believe she is talking about, are only available under certain circumstances in certain WMU's, not
> NYS wide, and only apply to DMP tags not Bow, Reg., Muzz., tags. Even her amended statement sounds wrong. That is why I recommended to the poster, to actually read the regulations and understand them, not just have some bow dude sort of explain it to her before posting info online, let alone going afield and attempting to harvest any game. As far as doing it in the past are you saying that you are 1.Fibbing, 2.Poaching or 3.Confused?


What's she's saying is correct. Westchester county is a special WMU and works very differently than the others. You can get 2 doe permits when you apply for your license, both for Westchester (guaranteed). During the second draw (which Westchester is always a part of) you can get 2 additional doe permits (again guaranteed). That gives you 4 doe permits right off of the bat. For each doe you shoot, you can get an additional doe tag. You have to either have your doe butchered at a shop that the DEC sends a biologist to, or bring the doe (or it's head) to a check station. When you do that, you will be awarded an additional tag right on the spot. As long as you are going to shoot does only, the tags will be re-issued indefinitely.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

cityhunter346 said:


> What's she's saying is correct. Westchester county is a special WMU and works very differently than the others. You can get 2 doe permits when you apply for your license, both for Westchester (guaranteed). During the second draw (which Westchester is always a part of) you can get 2 additional doe permits (again guaranteed). That gives you 4 doe permits right off of the bat. For each doe you shoot, you can get an additional doe tag. You have to either have your doe butchered at a shop that the DEC sends a biologist to, or bring the doe (or it's head) to a check station. When you do that, you will be awarded an additional tag right on the spot. As long as you are going to shoot does only, the tags will be re-issued indefinitely.


This is exactly what I was trying to say and believe I did basically say that.... So no I'm not fibbing or confused. But thanks for worrying.


----------



## Fortyneck

Fortyneck said:


> Sorry, bro, what I must have meant to say was, bonus tags, Which is what I believe she is talking about, are only available under certain circumstances in certain WMU's, not
> NYS wide, and only apply to DMP tags not Bow, Reg., Muzz., tags. Even her amended statement sounds wrong. That is why I recommended to the poster, to actually read the regulations and understand them, not just have some bow dude sort of explain it to her before posting info online, let alone going afield and attempting to harvest any game. As far as doing it in the past are you saying that you are 1.Fibbing, 2.Poaching or 3.Confused?
> 
> 
> 
> BowHunterChck13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bad I was wrong. Just asked one of my local archery shops ...DMU tag not either or...but still same concept
> 
> You get two before the season two November 1st. If you play your tags right you can shoot more than enough does to help decrease the population. That's all I was saying...but thanks for questioning me and making me double check.
Click to expand...

I may have come off as rude, 

A hunter has the responsibility of knowing and abiding by all hunting regulations to avoid punishment, and preserve the privilege for all to hunt.

When a hunter does not fulfill this responsibility, and posts blatantly incorrect information on a public forum, apart from making the rest of us look ignorant, and jeopardizing the future of hunting, it may encourage others to act irresponsibly.

This means if you make the time to hunt you should make the time to read and understand all the hunting regulations that apply to you and the areas you hunt. 

Not, just call someone at an archery shop, who may also be completely wrong.

The NYS DEC website has all the 411 readily available is you don't have access to a copy of the NYS Hunting and Trapping.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Fortyneck said:


> I may have come off as rude,
> 
> A hunter has the responsibility of knowing and abiding by all hunting regulations to avoid punishment, and preserve the privilege for all to hunt.
> 
> When a hunter does not fulfill this responsibility, and posts blatantly incorrect information on a public forum, apart from making the rest of us look ignorant, and jeopardizing the future of hunting, it may encourage others to act irresponsibly.
> 
> This means if you make the time to hunt you should make the time to read and understand all the hunting regulations that apply to you and the areas you hunt.
> 
> Not, just call someone at an archery shop, who may also be completely wrong.
> 
> The NYS DEC website has all the 411 readily available is you don't have access to a copy of the NYS Hunting and Trapping.


Can you please stop implying that I do not know the regulations of my county...I am dedicated to being an ethical and responsible hunter. I was correct in what I said.


----------



## MWoody

Don't know of any Playboy models that hunt but my girl friend could easily be a playboy model and loves the outdoors. I am sure there has to be a few out there.


----------



## Fortyneck

BowHunterChck13 said:


> In NYS you get an either or tag and can continue to take as many does as you want until you shoot a buck and then that tag is done. Works pretty well. Dec comes to the local butcher every week, the butcher keeps the head for you and you get handed another tag once they check the age.


Ok, Ok, I give up...

Your absolutely right, this is exactly the way it works in New York State...


----------



## KalamazooKid

bowmadness83 said:


> All I have to say is congrats to you you are now officially the only model on at. Obviously some mods got but hurt because their not as sexy as me. Jealousy?? Yes I would say so. I guess there's not enough room on archery talk for my sexiness. You can take my thread away, but you can never take away my dreams or my fans. Makes you wonder if I had beautiful breast would they still have done this to me I am beautiful, and only god can judge me. Baby Jesus blessed me with this body so others could enjoy it. And I'm punished for this? Shame on you mods!!! Shame on you


Hunlee is that you? 

One finger at a time .....


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Fortyneck said:


> Ok, Ok, I give up...
> 
> Your absolutely right, this is exactly the way it works in New York State...



Good luck this season


----------



## rutjunky

Few dudes on here that act like the dork in school wanting to get back at the cheerleader for making fun of him.


----------



## rodney482

Fortyneck said:


> Ok, Ok, I give up...
> 
> Your absolutely right, this is exactly the way it works in New York State...


Looks like another bowhunter has chimed in who lives and hunts in the same area as the OP..

Are you sure that you are correct???


----------



## cityhunter346

cityhunter346 said:


> What's she's saying is correct. Westchester county is a special WMU and works very differently than the others. You can get 2 doe permits when you apply for your license, both for Westchester (guaranteed). During the second draw (which Westchester is always a part of) you can get 2 additional doe permits (again guaranteed). That gives you 4 doe permits right off of the bat. For each doe you shoot, you can get an additional doe tag. You have to either have your doe butchered at a shop that the DEC sends a biologist to, or bring the doe (or it's head) to a check station. When you do that, you will be awarded an additional tag right on the spot. As long as you are going to shoot does only, the tags will be re-issued indefinitely.





rodney482 said:


> Looks like another bowhunter has chimed in who lives and hunts in the same area as the OP..
> 
> Are you sure that you are correct???


I am correct..besides hunting in Westchester for 23 years now, I am a licensing agent for the NY DEC.


----------



## rodney482

cityhunter346 said:


> I am correct..besides hunting in Westchester for 23 years now, I am a licensing agent for the NY DEC.


No doubt in my mind.. :thumb:


----------



## huntertroy

eastern long island, new york works the same way as westchester, if you bring the head of the doe to the check station they will issue you another doe tag or sometimes a either sex tag.


----------



## Epinepherine

rutjunky said:


> Few dudes on here that act like the dork in school wanting to get back at the cheerleader for making fun of him.


Yep. Not to mention the anonymity your PC at home or droid affords you.


----------



## snoman4

rutjunky said:


> Most come to kansas souly to shot a buck. Dosent matter if it a 110 inch buck or a 170 inch buck. Most let does walk all day. I have a limit on the amount of does i can shoot so i fill that limit every year. Thats the best i can do for my area. Thats why an earn a buck program is so important.
> 
> As for bowhunterchick check out the shawnee mission park deer cull done in 2009. Experts say that area had close to 200 deer per square mile. Sharp shooters shot like 200+ deer in 4 days. It was unbelievable. Alot of jackson co. Missouri is like that too.


I hunt every year in SE Kansas and killed 2 does every year along with a buck. Kansas got greedy and raised the non-resident doe tags 4 times in about 4 years. They went from 11.50 if I remember right to 72.50 or 77.50 . I quit buying them after they raised them from 22.50. Kansas has themselves to blame for people not shooting does.


----------



## rutjunky

snoman4 said:


> I hunt every year in SE Kansas and killed 2 does every year along with a buck. Kansas got greedy and raised the non-resident doe tags 4 times in about 4 years. They went from 11.50 if I remember right to 72.50 or 77.50 . I quit buying them after they raised them from 22.50. Kansas has themselves to blame for people not shooting
> does.


I dont think that is a valid excuse. Tags for residents went up too. I still buy all i can. I figure if you can afford to come stay here and spend over $400 on a tag and license you could buy t least 1 tag. But in the same hand i think all out of state tags should come with 1 doe tag attached for no extra cost


----------



## Fortyneck

rodney482 said:


> Looks like another bowhunter has chimed in who lives and hunts in the same area as the OP..
> 
> Are you sure that you are correct???


Yeah I saw that, Rod, he used words like County, Special WMU, specified that bonus tags were for DMP's only, although he never used the term "bonus" a term used by the DEC to describe these special tags, and, described the process of obtaining them. All and All he did a good job of describing the "special" circumstances which were neglected by the OP.

Although he too included incorrect info. 

Just goes to show a super duper "licensing agents for the NY(S) DEC." can be wrong too.

Again boys and girls read the reg's yourself don't let random's on a forum get you in trouble.

Rod, what makes you assume I don't hunt in the OP's area, you think I would try to correct her and stand up for hunters if I didn't know the Reg's?

Just trying to callout disinformation.


----------



## Fortyneck

huntertroy said:


> eastern long island, new york works the same way as westchester, if you bring the head of the doe to the check station they will issue you another doe tag or sometimes a either sex tag.


huntertroy is correct the bonus tag for either sex is sometimes given, not " an additional doe tag" as specified by cityhunter346


----------



## cityhunter346

Fortyneck said:


> huntertroy is correct the bonus tag for either sex is sometimes given, not " an additional doe tag" as specified by cityhunter346


I was correct..despite your interpretation of it. Every bonus tag you receive can be used for a doe...only some of them will be either sex tags, depending on where you are in the process.


----------



## Fortyneck

cityhunter346 said:


> I was correct..despite your interpretation of it. Every bonus tag you receive can be used for a doe...only some of them will be either sex tags, depending on where you are in the process.


Well now that you cleared up the fact that "an additional doe tag" could mean an either sex tag, It's less likely to be "misinterpreted" by anyone else.


----------



## rodney482

Fortyneck said:


> Well now that you cleared up the fact that "an additional doe tag" could mean an either sex tag, It's less likely to be "misinterpreted" by anyone else.


Ok then


----------



## Fortyneck

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Good luck this season


Be cool, stay in school.


----------



## scrapejuice

this is starting to seem like a "generalized" campfire thread. Anybody and everbody just talking about everything. I guess as long as the OP keeps chiming in, everybody is happy.

waiting on Aug. 26th like its the "opener"!!!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

scrapejuice said:


> this is starting to seem like a "generalized" campfire thread. Anybody and everbody just talking about everything. I guess as long as the OP keeps chiming in, everybody is happy.
> 
> waiting on Aug. 26th like its the "opener"!!!


Haha...I think once august 26th rolls around..this thread will be one topic and one topic only


----------



## silentassassin

I guess I'll just have to use my imagination unless they are available for free because I've never paid to see nudity be it magazine or otherwise and I don't plan on starting now :sad:


----------



## Doc

silentassassin said:


> I guess I'll just have to use my imagination unless they are available for free because I've never paid to see nudity be it magazine or otherwise and I don't plan on starting now :sad:


What about art or supporting a cause?


----------



## sawtoothscream

silentassassin said:


> I guess I'll just have to use my imagination unless they are available for free because I've never paid to see nudity be it magazine or otherwise and I don't plan on starting now :sad:


google it haha


----------



## silentassassin

Doc said:


> What about art or supporting a cause?


Not that I can recall. Not much of an art collector and I can't think of any causes that would be applicable.


----------



## silentassassin

sawtoothscream said:


> google it haha


I will do that! No issue with checking them out for free, just too cheap to pay:wink:


----------



## Doc

silentassassin said:


> Not that I can recall. Not much of an art collector and I can't think of any causes that would be applicable.


Have you read this thread? 


----------



## silentassassin

Doc said:


> Have you read this thread? 


Most of it, why do you ask?


----------



## scrapejuice

silentassassin said:


> I guess I'll just have to use my imagination unless they are available for free because *I've never paid to see nudity* be it magazine or otherwise and I don't plan on starting now :sad:


I haven't either unless you count those disgusting booby bars!!

but for this issue..................................I'm willing to make an exception!


----------



## silentassassin

scrapejuice said:


> I haven't either unless you count those disgusting booby bars!!
> 
> but for this issue..................................I'm willing to make an exception!


I've been to one of those a few times but it was with a buddy whose girlfriend worked there, so we always got in free. I even got a lap dance one time but someone else paid for it too! I told ya I'm cheap:wink:


----------



## scrapejuice

silentassassin said:


> I've been to one of those a few times but it was with a buddy whose girlfriend worked there, so we always got in free. I even got a lap dance one time but someone else paid for it too! I told ya I'm cheap:wink:


yeah that stuff is just SICK!!!:wink:


----------



## WNYBuckHunter

BowHunterChck13 said:


> In NYS you get an either or tag and can continue to take as many does as you want until you shoot a buck and then that tag is done. Works pretty well. Dec comes to the local butcher every week, the butcher keeps the head for you and you get handed another tag once they check the age.


That is not how it works in NY at all. You need to go to the NYSDEC website and read.


----------



## Fortyneck

WNYBuckHunter said:


> That is not how it works in NY at all. You need to go to the NYSDEC website and read.


:up::thumbs_up:der:

:set1_chores030::flypig::lalala::blah::drama:


----------



## jrdrees

I'm going to go outside and shoot my bow now....


----------



## WNYBuckHunter

Fortyneck said:


> :up::thumbs_up:der:
> 
> :set1_chores030::flypig::lalala::blah::drama:


Problems?


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

rutjunky said:


> Most come to kansas souly to shot a buck. Dosent matter if it a 110 inch buck or a 170 inch buck. Most let does walk all day. I have a limit on the amount of does i can shoot so i fill that limit every year. Thats the best i can do for my area. Thats why an earn a buck program is so important.
> 
> As for bowhunterchick check out the shawnee mission park deer cull done in 2009. Experts say that area had close to 200 deer per square mile. Sharp shooters shot like 200+ deer in 4 days. It was unbelievable. Alot of jackson co. Missouri is like that too.


The last thing Kansas needs is the Earn a Buck program. What we need is a limit on NR hunters, I have no problem with out of state tags but there should be a limit on how many are issued each year. NR hunters should be allowed to purchase doe tags for the same price as residents. If they lowered the price of doe tags, more NR hunters would shoot them.


----------



## rutjunky

How would earn a buck not be a great deal.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

rutjunky said:


> How would earn a buck not be a great deal.


Because we only get one buck tag, if I see a shooter before I see my first doe I'd be mad as hell if I couldn't shoot it. I want to choose what I shoot and when I shoot given the tags I can purchase, I don't need the state telling me another thing I can or can't do. 

How do you think earn a buck will help our deer herd or the size of our bucks? The way I see it, only getting one buck tag per year is working so far. The only change I would like to see the state make is limiting the number of NR tags issued.

If your issue is with the doe population and wanting more does killed that's an easy fix. They need to sell more doe tags for residents and lower the doe tag price for non residents. I know quite a few hunters that would like to shoot more does, in my unit I can only get two doe tags.


----------



## cityhunter346

WNYBuckHunter said:


> That is not how it works in NY at all. You need to go to the NYSDEC website and read.


She was talking about WMU 3S...we have special ruled down here regarding bonus tags.


----------



## BvrHunter

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha =) that made me chuckle...


Just trying to lighten the mood.....was getting a little depressing


----------



## 1Badboy

wheres the bunny pics ?!?!?!
back on topic !


----------



## BowHunterChck13

BvrHunter said:


> Just trying to lighten the mood.....was getting a little depressing


Aaaaaagreeeedddd. 

Back on topic ...have a few photo shoots lined up this week all have to do with hunting. SO I'll post a few pics and let ya know how it goes...next week going to the catskills to camp for a week and then I'm introduced to the playboy world the 26th ...don't know about you guys but I have a fun few weeks ahead of me!


----------



## Fortyneck

BvrHunter said:


> Just trying to lighten the mood.....was getting a little depressing


It was getting depressing on page 1


----------



## jrdrees

I'm going back to page one!


----------



## jrdrees

Michelle McGlaughlin's initials are mmmm....wait, that might be too many, oh well...mm...!!


----------



## cityhunter346

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Aaaaaagreeeedddd.
> 
> Back on topic ...have a few photo shoots lined up this week all have to do with hunting. SO I'll post a few pics and let ya know how it goes...next week going to the catskills to camp for a week and then I'm introduced to the playboy world the 26th ...don't know about you guys but I have a fun few weeks ahead of me!


Are your nude pics going in this thread?


----------



## WNYBuckHunter

cityhunter346 said:


> She was talking about WMU 3S...we have special ruled down here regarding bonus tags.


She still would not be correct. Each Special DMP is replaced with another, never ending in use on a buck. You cannot do this with "either sex" tags, and it doesnt happen in 3S, it is for 1C.


----------



## WNYBuckHunter

Oh, heres a link to the DEC webpage describing it

http://www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/40409.html


----------



## cityhunter346

WNYBuckHunter said:


> She still would not be correct. Each Special DMP is replaced with another, never ending in use on a buck. You cannot do this with "either sex" tags, and it doesnt happen in 3S, it is for 1C.


It absolutely happens down here. Please look at this...

http://www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/10001.html


----------



## nicko

cityhunter346 said:


> Are your nude pics going in this thread?


Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## dmccullough59

I think after reeding this novel I am caught up so someone tell me if this is right. This thread started with a question asking if any Playboy models are hunters. Then we found out that the OP was becoming a Playboy model and was worried about saying she is a hunter, and then we have about 15 pages of odds and ends. So am I all caught up or did I miss somthing?


----------



## huntertroy

dmccullough59 said:


> I think after reeding this novel I am caught up so someone tell me if this is right. This thread started with a question asking if any Playboy models are hunters. Then we found out that the OP was becoming a Playboy model and was worried about saying she is a hunter, and then we have about 15 pages of odds and ends. So am I all caught up or did I miss somthing?


your right on track


----------



## Doc

In a Kayce vs Holly Cage Match....I got $500 on Kayce.:banana:


----------



## Doc

cityhunter346 said:


> Are your nude pics going in this thread?


If I get them...I can make them AT safe and post....with the magic of Photoshop I'll make sure there is a bow in the pic too:nod:


----------



## Jungleman

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Aaaaaagreeeedddd.
> 
> Back on topic ...have a few photo shoots lined up this week all have to do with hunting. SO I'll post a few pics and let ya know how it goes...next week going to the catskills to camp for a week and then I'm introduced to the playboy world the 26th ...don't know about you guys but I have a fun few weeks ahead of me!


Have fun!
I`m hoping to have a couple of shots followed by two photo shoots involving fuzzy antlers myself 
Our season opens next weekend and I have three glorious weeks off work
FUN weeks ahead for sure WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doc

*PETA and Playboy*

Just as an FYI for those that are uninformed about the PETA/Playboy relationship:

Wednesday On Capitol Hill, Washington got a plateful and an eyeful at PETA's annual National Veggie Dog Day. Playboy Playmates Jayde Nicole and Jo Garcia showed up to represent the cause in lettuce Bikinis. source: Huffington Post

Ronald Reagan's daughter Patti Davis posed naked for Playboy, donating half her $100,000 fee to PETA, the group issued a press release saying Davis "turns the other cheek in an eye-opening spread," then announced she had been photographed naked with Hugh Hefner's dog for an anti-fur ad. In 1995, PETA formed a partnership with Playboy to promote human organ donation, with the caption "Some People Need You Inside Them" on a photograph of Hefner's wife.[102] The long-standing campaign, "I'd rather go naked than wear fur," in which celebrities and supermodels strip for the camera, generated particular concern.[103]
Source: Wikipedia

St. George's Day is celebrated across England to honor one of the country's patron saints. PETA U.K. supporters illustrated that there is nothing saintly about using ducks and geese for foie gras when they converged on department store Fortnum & Mason, bodypainted to resemble St. George's Cross. The lovely ladies—including former Playboy model Victoria Eisermann—told Fortnum & Mason, which prides itself on being patriotic, that foie gras is anything but. England banned the production of foie gras, but cruel, greedy companies like Fortnum & Mason still import it from France. source: PETA.org

People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals has done it again with their "Be An Angel For Animals" campaign that features celebs as angels. Coming so close to Christmas, the latest ad featuring Playboy's Joanna Krupa naked but hidden behind a well-placed holy cross has sent the Catholic League into battle mode.

League President Bill Donohue sent out a release saying that PETA has "launched a Christmas campaign that exploits Christian symbols. It features Playboy queen Joanna Krupa: before Thanksgiving it showed a side angle of her naked from the waist up holding a dog and a rosary; she is adorned with angel wings and a halo. The inscription below reads, "Be an Angel for Animals: ALWAYS ADOPT. NEVER BUY." Source: US News


----------



## PineBarrenNick

Have fun, enjoy yourself. Whatever pays your bills. 

Do have a very important question.........

You ever a brunette?:wink: 
Think you should go dark at your next shoot. 

Nick


----------



## Fortyneck

:drama:


----------



## the critter

Doc said:


> Just as an FYI for those that are uninformed about the PETA/Playboy relationship:
> 
> Wednesday On Capitol Hill, Washington got a plateful and an eyeful at PETA's annual National Veggie Dog Day. Playboy Playmates Jayde Nicole and Jo Garcia showed up to represent the cause in lettuce Bikinis. source: Huffington Post
> 
> Ronald Reagan's daughter Patti Davis posed naked for Playboy, donating half her $100,000 fee to PETA, the group issued a press release saying Davis "turns the other cheek in an eye-opening spread," then announced she had been photographed naked with Hugh Hefner's dog for an anti-fur ad. In 1995, PETA formed a partnership with Playboy to promote human organ donation, with the caption "Some People Need You Inside Them" on a photograph of Hefner's wife.[102] The long-standing campaign, "I'd rather go naked than wear fur," in which celebrities and supermodels strip for the camera, generated particular concern.[103]
> Source: Wikipedia
> 
> St. George's Day is celebrated across England to honor one of the country's patron saints. PETA U.K. supporters illustrated that there is nothing saintly about using ducks and geese for foie gras when they converged on department store Fortnum & Mason, bodypainted to resemble St. George's Cross. The lovely ladies—including former Playboy model Victoria Eisermann—told Fortnum & Mason, which prides itself on being patriotic, that foie gras is anything but. England banned the production of foie gras, but cruel, greedy companies like Fortnum & Mason still import it from France. source: PETA.org
> 
> People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals has done it again with their "Be An Angel For Animals" campaign that features celebs as angels. Coming so close to Christmas, the latest ad featuring Playboy's Joanna Krupa naked but hidden behind a well-placed holy cross has sent the Catholic League into battle mode.
> 
> League President Bill Donohue sent out a release saying that PETA has "launched a Christmas campaign that exploits Christian symbols. It features Playboy queen Joanna Krupa: before Thanksgiving it showed a side angle of her naked from the waist up holding a dog and a rosary; she is adorned with angel wings and a halo. The inscription below reads, "Be an Angel for Animals: ALWAYS ADOPT. NEVER BUY." Source: US News


Hmm, well thats interesting. Kayce outta add a little turbulence...


----------



## Wicky

Just got into this thread and read through a lot of great posts. And then somebody had to mention PETA. I know it was just an informative post but, those four letters combined in syntax just make me squirm and on the borderline of puke. Speaking of squirming...back to you Kayce!!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

You feel better now buddy? =)

Have a great day.


----------



## KalamazooKid

WNYBuckHunter said:


> She still would not be correct. Each Special DMP is replaced with another, never ending in use on a buck. You cannot do this with "either sex" tags, and it doesnt happen in 3S, it is for 1C.


Could you guys go start your own thread?


----------



## WNYBuckHunter

KalamazooKid said:


> Could you guys go start your own thread?


For what? Kayce was the one to post about how she thought the NY hunting regs worked. I posted what the regs actually are. Wouldnt want any inadvertent poaching going on.


----------



## WNYBuckHunter

BTW, Kayce, I felt just fine when I started responding. Still do, buddy.


----------



## Joe W.

WNYBuckHunter said:


> BTW, Kayce, I felt just fine when I started responding. Still do, buddy.


Dude......you got a Playboy Bunny talking about her upcoming photo spread and you wanna argue hunting regs with her???? HUH?


----------



## TailChaser

Yeh, her factors regarding what affects penetration were way off, but who cares (arrow penetration guys, arrow penetration)


----------



## WNYBuckHunter

Joe W. said:


> Dude......you got a Playboy Bunny talking about her upcoming photo spread and you wanna argue hunting regs with her???? HUH?


Regardless of what magazine she has shot a few pics for, I was just pointing out the correct regulations. Im not impressed by chatting with a model on a web forum, and if you really are, you need to get out more.

BTW, shes no Playboy Bunny unless she has been a waitress at the Playboy Club. She is not a Playmate either, which is someone that gets a centerfold spread (no pun intended) in the monthly magazines. Shes a model that has done a shoot or two for Playboy, not that I am diminishing that accomplishment.


----------



## kravguy

2 words, 1 name 

Mike Honcho


----------



## Joe W.

WNYBuckHunter said:


> Regardless of what magazine she has shot a few pics for, I was just pointing out the correct regulations. Im not impressed by chatting with a model on a web forum, and if you really are, you need to get out more.
> 
> BTW, shes no Playboy Bunny unless she has been a waitress at the Playboy Club. She is not a Playmate either, which is someone that gets a centerfold spread (no pun intended) in the monthly magazines. Shes a model that has done a shoot or two for Playboy, not that I am diminishing that accomplishment.


I am way too old to make an ass out of myself by drooling over a girl as young as Kayce....but you seem to have an issue with the whole thing. I was meerely suggesting you un-pucker a little bit.

AND......she is a fellow NY'er.....we gotta stick together!


----------



## scrapejuice

wow this thread truly has it all........................


----------



## flopduster

Kayce, 

Keep your pro hunting stance on the down low until you can get as far in as possible, then make some waves...


----------



## BowHunterChck13

WNYBuckHunter said:


> Regardless of what magazine she has shot a few pics for, I was just pointing out the correct regulations. Im not impressed by chatting with a model on a web forum, and if you really are, you need to get out more.
> 
> BTW, shes no Playboy Bunny unless she has been a waitress at the Playboy Club. She is not a Playmate either, which is someone that gets a centerfold spread (no pun intended) in the monthly magazines. Shes a model that has done a shoot or two for Playboy, not that I am diminishing that accomplishment.


Then why keep coming back to the thread...


----------



## dmccullough59

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Then why keep coming back to the thread...


I was thinking the same thing, if you don't like the tread why do you come back?


----------



## WNYBuckHunter

Joe W. said:


> I am way too old to make an ass out of myself by drooling over a girl as young as Kayce....but you seem to have an issue with the whole thing. I was meerely suggesting you un-pucker a little bit.
> 
> AND......she is a fellow NY'er.....we gotta stick together!


The only thing I have an issue with is the shameless leg humping going on by a bunch of guys on an Archery website, in an archery discussion section. Believe me when I say Im no prude, bible thumper or anything like that, but everything has its place. I bet this thread would get no flack, or at least less flack, if it were in the Mutantville section. :wink:


----------



## WNYBuckHunter

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Then why keep coming back to the thread...


I never said it wasnt entertaining to watch :darkbeer:


----------



## vortecman

It seems like everybody forgot she is STILL A BOWHUNTER just like everybody on here.:thumbs_up


----------



## justanotherbuck

, this little girl will show up most adult people that walleye fish


----------



## rutjunky

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Then why keep coming back to the thread...


cause he's a drama queen. I keep coming back hoping to see a sneek peek of you naked.


----------



## joien

kayce, i give you a ton of credit putting up with all of the "know it all internet types" on here. keep doin what your doin and dont worry about all of these old duffs! however, i am really looking forward to the magazine! I think everyone on here wants to see more pics of you shooting to ease the wait. Lol


----------



## jrdrees

Yes, let's see more archery shooting fotos, less half-naked stuff. Wait, oh yeah, that is why I keep checking back...!!!


----------



## Fortyneck

justanotherbuck said:


> View attachment 1138188
> , this little girl will show up most adult people that walleye fish


Is this a statement about fathers staying in the lives of their daughters and nurturing the sense of self worth that makes them capable of making intelligent decisions later in life?


----------



## rodney482

The next person who wants to question 
The location of this thread will find themselves
In timeout.... This has been gone over by myself
and Doc many times.


----------



## mathewshooterxt

Its funny how all the guys that keep saying this thread needs to go away are the ones who consistently post in it. I think they need to go away!


----------



## dmccullough59

mathewshooterxt said:


> Its funny how all the guys that keep saying this thread needs to go away are the ones who consistently post in it. I think they need to go away!


I just started reading this thread and everyone was alot happier about 5-10 pages back.


----------



## justanotherbuck

Fortyneck said:


> Is this a statement about fathers staying in the lives of their daughters and nurturing the sense of self worth that makes them capable of making intelligent decisions later in life?


yes it is


----------



## pinski79

sawtoothscream said:


> funniest post on this thread. seriously burst out laughing at the highlighted part. didnt bear archery actually use naked girls in there ads back in the old days???? swear i heard they did.


I just googled it. Looks like in the 70's they ran some topless ads. Don't google image search it, first pic is of some guys donker


----------



## Fortyneck

pinski79 said:


> I just googled it. Looks like in the 70's they ran some topless ads. Don't google image search it, first pic is of some guys donker


Sounds like you found Mr. Winky...


----------



## pinski79

pretty sure he had the flu. I only saw it for a split second but it looked like he puked


----------



## cvrx4

sawtoothscream said:


> funniest post on this thread. seriously burst out laughing at the highlighted part. didnt bear archery actually use naked girls in there ads back in the old days???? swear i heard they did.



Look at your own risk

http://www.archeryhistory.com/ads/adsmain.htm


----------



## sawtoothscream

cvrx4 said:


> look at your own risk
> 
> http://www.archeryhistory.com/ads/adsmain.htm


boobies


----------



## lawyer

NOT use mirror.


----------



## McHuntin420

cvrx4 said:


> Look at your own risk
> 
> http://www.archeryhistory.com/ads/adsmain.htm


I wonder what America's First most challenging sport is??? Kayce, keep on keeping on girl, best of luck to you in your future endeavors, can't wait to see the pics...

Oh and BTW I have tattoos and a Harley, and I just joined the gym LOL.


----------



## ILLbucknut

sawtoothscream said:


> boobies


Can you imagine that happening these days?............ I'm trying.lol


----------



## sawtoothscream

ILLbucknut said:


> Can you imagine that happening these days?............ I'm trying.lol


never would. there would be an outrage. remember that thread that guy started complaining about martins ad with a pic of laura walking up a road. he had to instantly tear off the back cover or it would ruin the whole thing hahaha


----------



## Fortyneck

WVXFORCE said:


> View attachment 1138499
> 
> 
> whats my chances of making it BIG????:tongue:


Not so good I think.
...It didn't even move.


----------



## WVXFORCE

Fortyneck said:


> Not so good I think.
> ...It didn't even move.


haha..everyone always wants pix..this is my x wife lol


----------



## apollo610

WVXFORCE said:


> View attachment 1138499
> 
> 
> whats my chances of making it BIG????:tongue:


id say your already past big!!!!


----------



## Yooper-travler

> whats my chances of making it BIG????


Is that a tatoo on her third fold?


----------



## BowHunterChck13

How about these tires for my wrangler...too small? 

(there are some funny people in NY)


----------



## TennJeep1618

BowHunterChck13 said:


> How about these tires for my wrangler...too small?
> 
> (there are some funny people in NY)


Yep. Way too small. If you're gonna go with Boggers, go ahead and go for the 54"ers.


----------



## stilllernin

Good mornin' young lady. Pay no attention to the old "fogey stogies". People just gotta have something to b!t$$ about. Seems to me , you know exactly what you want outa life. And at your age, that's a rarity nowadays. If I had a woman like you, (no offense to my wife), I'd be smellin' daisies for the rest of my life. You're definitely a keeper, whether you're modeling or not. And as for tires, get you some BF Goodrich Mudders or ATs, 33s. Awesome tires.

Take care and HOOOAHHH!!!:wink:


----------



## kravguy

Fortyneck said:


> Sounds like you found Mr. Winky...


Big ol mr. kinish


----------



## tarsalgland

TTT. LOL I had to do it. ha ha ha


----------



## rutjunky

tarsalgland said:


> TTT. LOL I had to do it. ha ha ha


haha


----------



## 1Badboy

kravguy said:


> 2 words, 1 name
> 
> Mike Honcho


 touche !


rodney482 said:


> The next person who wants to question
> The location of this thread will find themselves
> In timeout.... This has been gone over by myself
> and Doc many times.


good call boys !


----------



## DMAX-HD

Really? This thread is still going? Glad I could take it ttt.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Here ya go


----------



## APAsuphan

Very nice, now you need to get an AT shirt.


----------



## Mooreski

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Here ya go


Nice looking bow you have there! :wink:


----------



## Jwillman6

Do you really hunt with those pink arrows??? Are those Victory arrows?


----------



## APAsuphan

How long before Kayce has her own hunting show?


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Jwillman6 said:


> Do you really hunt with those pink arrows??? Are those Victory arrows?


Yes! I hunt with them and they are victory arrows...I've taken 2 deer with them so far and absolutely no problem. I love those arrows!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

APAsuphan said:


> Very nice, now you need to get an AT shirt.


I have an AT hat from a contest I won when I first joined...but no shirt...I would definitely wear it if I had one though!


----------



## duckslayer096

wow, you really look good, the fact that you look like your 15 kinda scare's me.... you might kill me.....
Matt


----------



## BowHunterChck13

duckslayer096 said:


> wow, you really look good, the fact that you look like your 15 kinda scare's me.... you might kill me.....
> Matt


I've gotten that since I was ACTUALLY 15. I am 21..almost done with college..been on my own in the country since I was 18...

I look like I'm 15, my age is 21 and I act like I'm 26. I'm a very confusing person =P


----------



## dmccullough59

APAsuphan said:


> How long before Kayce has her own hunting show?


By the way this thread is going I would say a year tops. It could be called Looks that Kill


----------



## duckslayer096

nothing wrong with that, good for you... hopefully you will look like your 21 when your 35 and your hubby/bf will be loving that....
Matt


----------



## huntertroy

APAsuphan said:


> How long before Kayce has her own hunting show?


not soon enough


----------



## Lynch Mob

Bowhunter chick when you act 43 give me a call, I can show you how to tip toenails on 4 legged critters with style.
Hang'em Low
George


----------



## MNmike

BowHunterChck13 said:


> I've gotten that since I was ACTUALLY 15. I am 21..almost done with college..been on my own in the country since I was 18...
> 
> I look like I'm 15, my age is 21 and I act like I'm 26. I'm a very confusing person =P


:thumbs_up

that is a blessing. Trust me, you'll agree later in life.


----------



## ss243b

Just ran across this thread, u could be a twin of my x g/f. Kinda freaked me out when i seen the pic, except u hunt and that makes u about 100 times better


----------



## Fortyneck

Keesey said:


> Ive been keepin up with this thread just havent posted yet but I gotta say, your very pretty. Those pics with the bow look great
> 
> Also if you need a co-host for a hunt show let me know Id be more than happy to co-host with you :wink:


Really glad your avatar is a waist up shot right now!


----------



## Mustangs58

BowHunterChck13 said:


> How about these tires for my wrangler...too small?
> 
> (there are some funny people in NY)



See every guy knows that SIZE matters.......But if your gonna go big you might as well have room for everyone.....


----------



## joien

holy hannah you gotta keep those pics of you shooting comin'. you are adorable!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Mustangs58 said:


> See every guy knows that SIZE matters.......But if your gonna go big you might as well have room for everyone.....


haha! i'd need ladder steps and a harness just to get in it safely!


----------



## ss243b

I wouldnt have a problem lettin ya come over here to ohio to kill a big one


----------



## Hunter2678

ss243b said:


> Just ran across this thread, *u could be a twin of my x g/f*. Kinda freaked me out when i seen the pic, except u hunt and that makes u about 100 times better


I call :bs:...if not, you better post a pic or 2 pronto.


----------



## ss243b

I will see if i can dig one up


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Here's 2 more


----------



## myballs

:angel:


----------



## TRAVISTLM

VERY NICE! I like the bow too!! haha


----------



## apollo610

giggity giggity


----------



## Joe W.

And nobody noticed she is a lefty?


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Joe W. said:


> And nobody noticed she is a lefty?


Anybody notice she's using a "bowturbo"?


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Yes I'm a lefty!

and that would be correct I am using a bowturbo...unfortunately a 22in drawlength maxes out a 40-50 bow at around 45lbs...little extra fps..


----------



## bohmer2

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Yes I'm a lefty!
> 
> and that would be correct I am using a bowturbo...unfortunately a 22in drawlength maxes out a 40-50 bow at around 45lbs...little extra fps..


So what was the increase in your fps with the bowturbo? What is your arrow weight at 22"?


----------



## Roskoes

Hallelujah!! We just went over 100,000 views on this thread.


----------



## duckslayer096

I'm thinking naughty thoughts, you and the bow are so hott together.....
Matt


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Roskoes said:


> Hallelujah!! We just went over 100,000 views on this thread.



woohooo and over 1,000 posts


----------



## MarshBuck89

That is one nice lookin bow  lol


----------



## 1Badboy

Mustangs58 said:


> See every guy knows that SIZE matters.......But if your gonna go big you might as well have room for everyone.....


sweet !


----------



## Keith t

As much as I want to stay away from this thread,I just have to look

Good lord bowhunterchck13 you are hot, I like your tattoo. makes me feel like a dirty old man(well...not that old)....LOL


----------



## XtremeOutdoors

Wow is this thread getting long... she could ask for anything now and you guys would be sending packages x100 lmao


----------



## stilllernin

:usa2:Makes me even more proud to serve my Country!!:usa2: I salute you BowHunterChk!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

XtremeOutdoors said:


> Wow is this thread getting long... she could ask for anything now and you guys would be sending packages x100 lmao


While I get that was humor...I just want to say something...

I'm not looking for hand outs EVER. I don't want things handed to me...all I ask, is you all give me just the chance to show you how passionate I am about hunting, how serious and dedicated I am to enjoying and preserving our sport and to allow me to share each step I take on this journey. 

That's all =)


----------



## stilllernin

Gee you're swell!!!:wink:


----------



## PSEXS

wow! How bout a good picture of that one of you at full draw so I can have a new wallpaper for my computer here at the office? :wink: nice form btw!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

PSEXS said:


> wow! How bout a good picture of that one of you at full draw so I can have a new wallpaper for my computer here at the office? :wink: nice form btw!


Haha typically I would feel a little awkward knowing I am on someone's computer screen but I guess I have to get use to that when my playboy pictures go up in... 9 DAYS. Hot digity da...darn.


----------



## stilllernin

Darlin' is that the regular issue?


----------



## BowHunterChck13

stilllernin said:


> Darlin' is that the regular issue?


For playboy? 

I'll be in playboy special editions for college, naturals and lingerie. 

And then the main magazine for "bartender of the month" 

Did my playmate test shoot...can't wait to see those pics

And then I'll be in the cyber club on playboy.com august 26th where you can see some pics, my video and my interview (where I talk ALLLLL about my love for the outdoors).


----------



## stilllernin

Yes, and thank you. Definitely gotta check 'em out. You are a sweet drop of liquid sunshine darlin'. And your love of the outdoors just puts the dark chocolate and cherries on the cake.:tongue:


----------



## Samuraiarcher

BowHunterChck13 said:


> What got me hooked on the idea of archery/hunting was a trip to Cabelas where I didn't plan on shooting a bow..the second I did, I didn't want to put it down!
> 
> If she doesn't want to hunt right now, no big deal...have her shoot a bow and I'm sure she will love it...if she won't go to your local archery shop or Cabelas with you, get some water balloons tie them to one of your block targets or whatever you use and shoot at them...she will want to join in on the fun and I bet she will be begging you to get her a bow.. everything else will come later!



Tried your idea last night with my daughter and older son (who has been shooting for 3 years). I put some balloons on the target and paced back about 7 yards. They both took three shots, then rotated (she is big enough to use his bow). She outshot him pretty convincingly and it was her first time. During the shooting session she said to me, "When I hit that first balloon, something clicked inside of me. I think it would be fun to shoot at animals. As much fun as I'm having shooting at these balloons, it has to be way funner to shoot at deer."

Thanks again for the insight. Hopefully we'll add another female archer to the ranks.


----------



## MarshBuck89

Samuraiarcher said:


> Tried your idea last night with my daughter and older son (who has been shooting for 3 years). I put some balloons on the target and paced back about 7 yards. They both took three shots, then rotated (she is big enough to use his bow). She outshot him pretty convincingly and it was her first time. During the shooting session she said to me, "When I hit that first balloon, something clicked inside of me. I think it would be fun to shoot at animals. As much fun as I'm having shooting at these balloons, it has to be way funner to shoot at deer."
> 
> Thanks again for the insight. Hopefully we'll add another female archer to the ranks.


now thats cool


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Samuraiarcher said:


> Tried your idea last night with my daughter and older son (who has been shooting for 3 years). I put some balloons on the target and paced back about 7 yards. They both took three shots, then rotated (she is big enough to use his bow). She outshot him pretty convincingly and it was her first time. During the shooting session she said to me, "When I hit that first balloon, something clicked inside of me. I think it would be fun to shoot at animals. As much fun as I'm having shooting at these balloons, it has to be way funner to shoot at deer."
> 
> Thanks again for the insight. Hopefully we'll add another female archer to the ranks.


Aww!!! Gosh that warms my heart! 

Sometimes it just takes a different approach and some baby steps...sounds like she is warming up to hunting just fine...good luck and congrats!! 

Next step I'd say is tell her if she keeps practicing with her brothers bow, she can one day get her own...and she can get whatever color strings and accessories that she wants..maybe go onto the women's forum and go to the thread with bow set ups..show her a few...she will begin to get excited about "new strings" and "vibration dampeners" ...while her interest might not be completely in what brand or their purpose, you tell her anyway...the older she gets the more technical information she will begin to absorb and the less she will care about balloons and colors. but as of right now, shes interested and is enjoying herself! That's more that I or you could ever ask for ..

Again, congrats!! 

=)


----------



## hoytman63

what bow ?


----------



## SilentHntr.

BowHunterChck13 said:


> While I get that was humor...I just want to say something...
> 
> I'm not looking for hand outs EVER. I don't want things handed to me...all I ask, is you all give me just the chance to show you how passionate I am about hunting, how serious and dedicated I am to enjoying and preserving our sport and to allow me to share each step I take on this journey.
> 
> That's all =)




Now that got my attention, I respect that 100%......hunting is becoming a lost art....we loose numbers everyday and that makes me sad. I am getting up in years, all my kids are grown 4 sons and 2 daughters......all were taught by me to hunt with bow first and gun later.....the bow first taught them to be patient and it worked well. All have harvested game from rabbits to whitetails, a couple have done it numerous times. My daughters both love black powder the most, but my youngest who is now 22 shoots bow with me on occassion.

Hoorah to you, may you have many great adventures and much success.

Silenthntr. (Top)


----------



## rodney482

Joe W. said:


> And nobody noticed she is a lefty?


Not only a lefty but she has pretty good form...hand looks good and so does the DL.

Who taught you to shoot?


----------



## BowHunterChck13

rodney482 said:


> Not only a lefty but she has pretty good form...hand looks good and so does the DL.
> 
> Who taught you to shoot?


Ive never really had any professional teacher....that is my natural form and how I am comfortable shooting...since the day I picked up that bow in Cabelas, I've shot that way. I don't know...the archery shop that set my bow up did a good job at determing my drawlength and the diamond edge is just a really comfortable bow to shoot. I've thought about changing it and getting a women's bow (not a youth like the edge) but why fix something that isn't broken?


----------



## duckslayer096

yea no doubt, if its not broken don't fix it, my wife shoots the diamond edge as well, she used too shoot the Mathews Mustang, and that is what she used too shoot her first big game animal, I thought about getting her the new Mathews Passion but I figured she is shooting the best she ever has with the edge so yea don't fix it if it's not broken....
Matt


----------



## jerkeife

After reading 1000 posts i've learned a few things.

1. it takes an hour or so to read 1000 posts
2. U look better without make up
3. this place has more leg humpers then...well anywhere else I know lol

And finally I hope to god you are using this for at least some sort of marketing. Look at what you can do to this place in a little over a month.
I'm sure you added a few subscribers for the magazine even if that wasnt your intention.

Best of luck,

Jeremy

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMAX-HD

jerkeife said:


> After reading 1000 posts i've learned a few things.
> 
> 13. this place has more leg humpers then...well anywhere else I know lol


You mean 'post' humpers right? :tongue:


----------



## BowHunterChck13

I never wear makeup..only for shoots (photo shoots) or at night ...I'm not crazy on the whole "fake" look... No fake nails, no plastic surgery, no hair-coloring... And i only started recently working out.. only because I want to prove to myself I can. The picture of me with the "will this do, flopduster" is me with no make up on..

Most women now a days care too much about appearance and too little about intelligence and morals.


----------



## duckslayer096

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Most women now a days care too much about appearance and too little about intelligence and morals.


That right there you hit right on the head, I can't get over most women these days.....
Matt


----------



## 1Badboy

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Most women now a days care too much about appearance and too little about intelligence and morals.


100% agree


----------



## NDArchery

When has she been anything but genuine? And what exactly is this hidden agenda?


----------



## ftshooter

Don't let some of these guys mess with you ...You have done nothing wrong ....Glad to see folks helping the Archery and hunting sports ...You not only good looking but, smart to boot ...I have enjoyed reading your post...


----------



## Jwillman6

Some of our society has chosen to say what is absolutely right and wrong. These people should evaluate their lifestyle and make sure they are perfect before they being critical of someone else. Many cultures do not condone nudity like here in the US. If men and women were not attracted to each other very few of us would be around. Nudity in itself is not bad, but some make it bad. Since when should nudity alone be judged as not moral?


----------



## jerkeife

BowHunterChck13 said:


> And i only started recently working out.. only because I want to prove to myself I can.


you get to look like that without working out? lucky ***** lol


----------



## silentassassin

Jwillman6 said:


> Some of our society has chosen to say what is absolutely right and wrong. These people should evaluate their lifestyle and make sure they are perfect before they being critical of someone else. Many cultures do not condone nudity like here in the US. If men and women were not attracted to each other very few of us would be around. Nudity in itself is not bad, but some make it bad. Since when should nudity alone be judged as not moral?


Society as a whole never agree on anything. Morals as it relates to the definition is defined by what the majority define as acceptable. Also, I don't think he was saying that being nude was immoral. It appeared to me that he was saying that being nude for money in a book that will be published and distrubted to the public doesn't meet the standards of morality as they are defined by the public. Obviously, he can't judge what you consider moral. Only you can do that. However, your opinion doesn't change what the standard and norms of society are.


----------



## panther08

I don't know you from Adam but keep doin what makes you happy. Because when your on top there's always more people wanting to bring you down.you do you


----------



## BowHunterChck13

panther08 said:


> I don't know you from Adam but keep doin what makes you happy. Because when your on top there's always more people wanting to bring you down.you do you


=) thanks


----------



## ss243b

I have a legitimate question why is a good lookin girl on AT on a friday night?


----------



## BowHunterChck13

ss243b said:


> I have a legitimate question why is a good lookin girl on AT on a friday night?


Hehe..good question...nights out on the town don't start until about 11...so I'm currently finishing up getting ready and have AT on my IPhone


----------



## ss243b

Have fun


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Hehe..good question...nights out on the town don't start until about 11...so I'm currently finishing up getting ready and have AT on my IPhone


Wow things don't fire up til 11? So what do you do come hunting season? Morning hunts would be out of the question for me if I headed out for a nite on the town at 11 LoL!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

170p&ywhitail said:


> Wow things don't fire up til 11? So what do you do come hunting season? Morning hunts would be out of the question for me if I headed out for a nite on the town at 11 LoL!


I'm strictly business come hunting season =P .. Sleep eat hunt work hunt eat, sleep eat hunt work hunt eat sleep. And I don't complain oneeee bit.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

BowHunterChck13 said:


> I'm strictly business come hunting season =P .. Sleep eat hunt work hunt eat, sleep eat hunt work hunt eat sleep. And I don't complain oneeee bit.


Well you did pretty good this morning  already on AT @ 7:05 after a nite out.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

170p&ywhitail said:


> Well you did pretty good this morning  already on AT @ 7:05 after a nite out.


It was 8:05 for me  ..and I have to get up to get ready for the big camping trip this Monday. Lots to do today


----------



## 170p&ywhitail

BowHunterChck13 said:


> It was 8:05 for me  ..and I have to get up to get ready for the big camping trip this Monday. Lots to do today


O I C yeah would be 8:05 for you, so what was there to do after 11pm lasnite?


----------



## stixshooter

blew said:


> How about Michelle McLaughlin - February 2008 Playmate of the Month
> 
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/newshound/2008/02/hunting-outdoor-playmate


Cool


----------



## BowHunterChck13

My prostaffer page is up..

http://midwestcustomstrings.com/kayce.html


----------



## duckslayer096

Nice page, have fun camping, if you need someone too keep you warm my 9 month old son is available.... he would like that..... LOL......
Matt


----------



## Michael Myers

By 11 pm,I Have had half a 40 oz of Whiskey into me and ready to crash.But when i was younger i was a Partying machine,With age comes Wisdom.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Tents, fire pits and hiking fishing and cliff jumping, here I come!


----------



## myballs

Hope you dont loose your top cliff diving. Wait.....


----------



## Musgrat

Only three days left. This thread is losing steam.


----------



## 2Hunde

where did everyone go?


----------



## deere

hunting season is starting, that where everyone went.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Hahahahaa funnyyyyyy


----------



## ember

a few more yelps please ........... the jakes will come back - they always do.


----------



## nnelzon23

ember said:


> a few more yelps please ........... the jakes will come back - they always do.


Ha! That is great.


----------



## Gander145

gobble gobble


----------



## 62backwoodsboy

I have a feeling that here in a few days when the mountains and brush country is exposed this thread will get pretty lively again ! :wink:


----------



## duckslayer096

how's the camping going?
Matt


----------



## REDVANES

bunch of dirty *******s on this site...


----------



## duckslayer096

REDVANES said:


> bunch of dirty *******s on this site...


and your point is...
Matt


----------



## myballs

Is it Friday yet????????????


----------



## happyhunter62

i think this thread is funny. you guys are pitiful. LOL


----------



## duckslayer096

were supporting a hottie that like's hunting, which is awesome....... 
Matt


----------



## happyhunter62

duckslayer096 said:


> were supporting a hottie that like's hunting, which is awesome.......
> Matt


thats all well and fine but i should have stated (some) of you guys


----------



## RealMe

happyhunter62 said:


> i think this thread is funny. you guys are pitiful. LOL


You post more in this thread than anyone, so how are we the pitiful ones?


----------



## Mooseman21

Why is it pathetic? So showing support for a fellow hunter is pathetic. I think ppl who are bashing this thread are pathetic.


----------



## Hunter2678

REDVANES said:


> bunch of dirty *******s on this site...


:lol:


----------



## duckslayer096

ya know, even if she wasn't a playboy model some of you people still would be bashing this thread cuz she is hotter than most of your wife's... don't get too jealous now... bad for the sport... either that or they swing the wrong way....
Matt


----------



## duckslayer096

oh and if you have questions about how hott my wife is go back too like page 21..... 
Matt


----------



## Brshpile

duckslayer096 said:


> oh and if you have questions about how hott my wife is go back too like page 21.....
> Matt


I would say that beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## ArchersParadox

..wow....here I have been over at GEN POP all summer long...I stumble upon this thread in Bowhunting....gotta LOVE IT!!


----------



## WVXFORCE

brshpile said:


> i would say that beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


ouch!

Definately an entertaining thread to say the least


----------



## happyhunter62

RealMe said:


> You post more in this thread than anyone, so how are we the pitiful ones?


this is my 4th post on this thread out of 36pgs! dont take it so offensive unless youre one of (the ones) everyone is talking about. LOL


----------



## Gander145

she hasn't been around in awhile now, her spread must of came out, she doesn't need you guys anymore!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Gander145 said:


> she hasn't been around in awhile now, her spread must of came out, she doesn't need you guys anymore!


Where to begin...

First, I've never "needed" anyone for anything. I've said a plethora of times that I am not using anyone AND I have never asked for anything..have never even told anyone to look at my pics, just answered the question of "when they will be released". 

Also, my pictures have NOT come out yet...but what some can't seem to realize is that I am just a normal, typically outdoors lover and my life continues on with or without this thread. It is the summer and I am currently in a tent, reading a book on my camp site...I just got back from swimming at one of the gorges and enjoying some downtime. 

So no..I am not using anyone, I am not in marketing, not trying to market myself, not in search of attention, and most certainly not high maintenance or self absorbed. 

But here's what you have neglected to realize...you might think I am effected by negative comments but that could not be farther from the truth. In fact, I actually am grateful and see them as excellent practice. Because in two short days now, I will be premiered to the Playboy world and will have a huge fan base of anti-hunters. The only thing negative comments and opposing view points are doing is helping me gain the strength and wisdom as to how to adequately voice my opinion in a respectful, positive manner to those who will probably have MUCH harsher things to say. 

Whether you disagree with my choice to be in playboy, disagree with my viewpoints or disagree with this thread, one thing isn't going to change. I AM going to spend the rest of my life promoting and protecting hunting; whether as a playboy model, part of a cast on a hunting show or neither. 

Hunter first. Model second.


----------



## treeslinger2

Cheers!! And best wishes to you. Others opinions do not have to affect your choices.


----------



## ILLbucknut

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Because in two short days now, I will be premiered to the Playboy world and will have a huge fan base of anti-hunters. The only thing negative comments and opposing view points are doing is helping me gain the strength and wisdom as to how to adequately voice my opinion in a respectful, positive manner to those who will probably have MUCH harsher things to say.


And you look forward to this?


----------



## BowHunterChck13

I'm not ashamed of being a hunter just like I am not ashamed of being in playboy. 

If I am asked what I love to do, I am going to say hunting and fishing. I already have said that in my interview. 

So yes. I am looking forward to being myself and not being ashamed of it because of other's view points. 

=)


----------



## tjb50cal

*a model who broke the mold , brains and beauty*



BowHunterChck13 said:


> Whether you disagree with my choice to be in playboy, disagree with my viewpoints or disagree with this thread, one thing isn't going to change. I AM going to spend the rest of my life promoting and protecting hunting; whether as a playboy model, part of a cast on a hunting show or neither.
> 
> Hunter first. Model second.


well said :thumbs_up:set1_applaud:

i saw your photo of you while fishing, if you dont mind me asking ,what does that paragraph tattoo say?


----------



## 1Badboy

lets see those pictures already !!!


----------



## ss243b

Come on guys , lets all take it easy. No sense in bashing each other or the girl. Im sure she is very proud of her accomplishments and there is no reason why she cant post it here.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Just made a bow and arrow out of sticks and it is quite possibly the coolest thing ever...I think I'm getting like 300 fps no problem


----------



## duckslayer096

I made one when I was 6 I think, out of a green/thicker willow branch, and man fairly easy too pull back and it launched arrows... put a arrow through a foam target and than into the wall/through sheet rock at about 30 yards with XX75's of my dads with a field point on in the apartment we were living in, man did I get a red azz after that one....
Matt


----------



## Musgrat

Tick Tock Tick Tock


----------



## Marine96

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Where to begin...
> 
> First, I've never "needed" anyone for anything. I've said a plethora of times that I am not using anyone AND I have never asked for anything..have never even told anyone to look at my pics, just answered the question of "when they will be released".
> 
> Also, my pictures have NOT come out yet...but what some can't seem to realize is that I am just a normal, typically outdoors lover and my life continues on with or without this thread. It is the summer and I am currently in a tent, reading a book on my camp site...I just got back from swimming at one of the gorges and enjoying some downtime.
> 
> So no..I am not using anyone, I am not in marketing, not trying to market myself, not in search of attention, and most certainly not high maintenance or self absorbed.
> 
> But here's what you have neglected to realize...you might think I am effected by negative comments but that could not be farther from the truth. In fact, I actually am grateful and see them as excellent practice. Because in two short days now, I will be premiered to the Playboy world and will have a huge fan base of anti-hunters. The only thing negative comments and opposing view points are doing is helping me gain the strength and wisdom as to how to adequately voice my opinion in a respectful, positive manner to those who will probably have MUCH harsher things to say.
> 
> Whether you disagree with my choice to be in playboy, disagree with my viewpoints or disagree with this thread, one thing isn't going to change. I AM going to spend the rest of my life promoting and protecting hunting; whether as a playboy model, part of a cast on a hunting show or neither.
> 
> Hunter first. Model second.


Excellent post.


----------



## ARthumper

Not to toot your horn more than it obviously has, but you also seem to be more well versed and educated than 50% of the audience here. A well written defense on here is like a yeti sighting. 

My only 2 cents is that if you got it flaunt it. Bottom line. 

The only thing to make this thread more entertaining would be to somehow incorporate Rage broadheads . :wink:






BowHunterChck13 said:


> I'm not ashamed of being a hunter just like I am not ashamed of being in playboy.
> 
> If I am asked what I love to do, I am going to say hunting and fishing. I already have said that in my interview.
> 
> So yes. I am looking forward to being myself and not being ashamed of it because of other's view points.
> 
> =)


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

Anyone else find themselves checking this thread every day like me? One more day!!! WOOOHOOO. Im actually pretty stoked to see one of our own in print!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

tjb50cal said:


> well said :thumbs_up:set1_applaud:
> 
> i saw your photo of you while fishing, if you dont mind me asking ,what does that paragraph tattoo say?


 My tattoo on my side is in Afrikaans ..I can't tell you what it means word for word because only I know (besides the tattoo artist who spoke Afrikaans as well)... But it describes one single moment in my life I want to feel when I'm about 70 years old...basically where I want to be, what I want to be doing and the type of person I want to be near...

It's a dream I hold very close to my heart.


----------



## tschammel

Dam, your one of a kind girl. Keep up the good work. Whoever you get hitched with down the road is a very lucky man.


----------



## KalamazooKid

Thank you Kayce for being an ambassador for our sport, for not being ashamed of who you are (or anything for that matter), and for exposing a ton of armchair morons on this site that think the rest of us are pathetic for eagerly checking this thread on a daily (oh wait, starting tomorrow, hourly) basis. Absolutely my vote for thread of the century! Rock on!


----------



## ScottParson

Well the big day has arrived. No new posts yet so I guess you all are still reading the articles in your new PB magazine. ::wink:


----------



## FIB

Someone PLEASE post the pictures for the love of God!!!!!!!


----------



## duckslayer096

probably wouldn't be a good idea too post pics like that on a site like this, probably more meant for PM's if you want too go that route.... if so, sent some too me...
Matt


----------



## silentassassin

FIB said:


> Someone PLEASE post the pictures for the love of God!!!!!!!


lmao, I couldn't help but picture Chris Farley....


----------



## tschammel

Still can't find them. Are they in actual magazine on shelf or on their webpage?


----------



## Hunter2678

duckslayer096 said:


> probably wouldn't be a good idea too post pics like that on a site like this, probably more meant for PM's if you want too go that route.... if so, sent some too me...
> Matt


Im sure your "hot wife" would be thrilled.


----------



## Likeapickle

Nice shower pics kayce! I have zero doubt in you! Hopefully I'll see you hunting on the outdoor channel soon!


----------



## myballs

What? Where are they? HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silentassassin

Likeapickle said:


> Nice shower pics kayce! I have zero doubt in you! Hopefully I'll see you hunting on the outdoor channel soon!


Lol, and so it begins:shade:


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Likeapickle said:


> Nice shower pics kayce! I have zero doubt in you! Hopefully I'll see you hunting on the outdoor channel soon!


 haha


----------



## duckslayer096

Hunter2678 said:


> Im sure your "hot wife" would be thrilled.


maybe unlike your GF/wife, mine trust's me and we have the best relationship/marriage I could ever imagine, so yea she has sean this thread and thinks KC is hott, but looks like she is 12..
Matt


----------



## flopduster

nice rack


----------



## cmalone1

Where are the pictures??


----------



## Turkeyflacx2

I went to playboys site and cant find anything?!


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Likeapickle said:


> Nice shower pics kayce! I have zero doubt in you! Hopefully I'll see you hunting on the outdoor channel soon!


Yeah really. Do you always wear 6" heels in the shower?:wink:


----------



## BowHunterChck13




----------



## ARthumper

Wow. Why do I feel so left out!?

I cannot find them  

I thought i knew my way around pretty good!


----------



## stilllernin

Hey Kayce, " the sexy archer lady". Which issue do I need to pick up?

Thanks


----------



## Likeapickle

BowHunterChck13 said:


> haha


Lol, I had to


----------



## myballs

BowHunterChck13 said:


> View attachment 1147554


I hope you were using unscented body wash in said shower.


----------



## DTucK

beautiful girl, wouldn't mind bringing her home to mom and dad neither


----------



## tschammel

Ok that's enough teasing, how do we find them!


----------



## Buckeye7922

tschammel said:


> Ok that's enough teasing, how do we find them!


Dude seriously?? they are in playboy!!! go to 7-11 or something


----------



## flopduster

playboywiki.com will get you a few looks


----------



## Buckeye7922

still cant believe this thread is still goin strong


----------



## APAsuphan

Buckeye7922 said:


> still cant believe this thread is still goin strong


I find it very believable.


----------



## BowHunterChck13

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## bigracklover

Wow...


----------



## WANNABE69

Guess this thread dont have anything to do with hunting anymore. Nice pics though.:wink:


----------



## cmalone1

Holy hell!!! :d


----------



## BowHunterChck13

added a few to my Facebook Page..


----------



## BigDeer

Very nice Kayce, congrats! 

Sean


----------



## duckslayer096

nice.... I love this thread.....
Matt


----------



## bigbuck28

F&%^ YAH now this thread is complete!!!!!!


----------



## ARthumper

$7.95 a month? What a deal. Now i have something else besides AT to keep me occupied while im 25' up this season  

Congrats on the start of your career Kayce! Cheers-


----------



## PSR II

How do we find you on facebook???


----------



## duckslayer096

yea totally..... 
Matt


----------



## Hunter2678

Buckeye7922 said:


> This dude is a creeper


agreed..


----------



## bigbuck28

Hey creeeper go hangout with your "hot wife"...seriously dude your a tool...


----------



## APAsuphan

Hunter2678 said:


> agreed..


kinda agree as well...


----------



## bigbuck28

hahaah guy finally gets bashed......HAH CLASSIC!!


----------



## WANNABE69

Buckeye7922 said:


> This dude is a creeper



Everyone on this thread is a creeper.


----------



## BigDeer

duckslayer096 said:


> yea totally.....
> Matt


Creeper fo sho.. 

Probably writes notes down about her in his stalker notebook, aka David Hasselhoff Trapper Keeper


----------



## APAsuphan

WANNABE69 said:


> Everyone on this thread is a creeper.


You are on this thread, so that makes you a creeper as well.


----------



## WANNABE69

APAsuphan said:


> You are on this thread, so that makes you a creeper as well.



You my friend are a friggin genius


----------



## Mcgee1

bigbuck28 said:


> hahaah at the asme time he gets slammed by 3 different guys....HAH CLASSIC!!


Lets not derail this thread w/ talk of slamming guys!


----------



## bigbuck28

BigDeer said:


> Creeper fo sho..
> 
> Probably writes notes down about her in his stalker notebook, aka David Hasselhoff Trapper Keeper


LOL AWESOME!!!!! I just spit out my coffee...

fixed that slammin thing........


----------



## APAsuphan

WANNABE69 said:


> You my friend are a friggin genius


oka


----------



## myballs

WANNABE69 said:


> Everyone on this thread is a creeper.


Guilty!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## WVXFORCE

hahaha...and i thought this thread was on a roll before, it will take off now!


----------



## Hunter2678

I gotta gf so im alot less creepy than the married guys with 30+ posts on here...


----------



## WVXFORCE

can u say FACEBOOK STALKER!


----------



## myballs

APAsuphan said:


> What makes you think I'm not messing with you.


True......maybe I'm not sober. :darkbeer:


----------



## myballs

Hunter2678 said:


> well played chap.


:thumbs_up


----------



## Buckeye7922

This thread just went from being about a playboy model to a bunch of guys "playing with each other"....... LOL


----------



## Buckeye7922

Buckeye7922 said:


> This thread just went from being about a playboy model to a bunch of guys "playing with each other"....... LOL


Dang wasted my 400th post on that??


----------



## myballs

Hunter2678 said:


> ya know its too bad bc everyones little back and forth was funnier than hail!! prob all be gone soon too..out:


I know, time to refocus on the task at hand, more pics of Kayce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silentassassin

Buckeye7922 said:


> This thread just went from being about a playboy model to a bunch of guys "playing with each other"....... LOL


LMAO this thread has had it all!


----------



## Hunter2678

myballs said:


> I know, *time to refocus on the task at hand*, more pics of Kayce!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Again well played my friend...well played.....:wink:


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Buckeye7922 said:


> This thread just went from being about a playboy model to a bunch of guys "playing with each other"....... LOL



hahahaahahaha crying laughing right now lolol!!!! ....I think it was well worth the 400th post!

unfortunately most of the pics are not AT appropriate


----------



## myballs

BowHunterChck13 said:


> hahahaahahaha crying laughing right now lolol!!!! ....I think it was well worth the 400th post!
> 
> unfortunately most of the pics are not AT appropriate


You can always PM or e-mail them to me.....:angel:


----------



## holger_danske

BowHunterChck13 said:


> View attachment 1147573







Hmmm... knees higher than hips, back straight... is this what's happening in that pic? :dontknow:


----------



## Hunter2678

Awwww nawwww you jusss dittannnt Holger .....I bet some on here are into that kind of thing tho too...hrrrrmmmmmm


----------



## buckbuck419

This tread has really made me a better bowhunter.


----------



## Mooreski

:moviecorn


----------



## holger_danske

Hunter2678 said:


> Awwww nawwww you jusss dittannnt Holger .....I bet some on here are into that kind of thing tho too...hrrrrmmmmmm



:dontknow: I hear some guys like that sort of thing, but I think you need a glass coffee table or saran wrap too. :wave:


----------



## daisyduke

buckbuck419 said:


> this tread has really made me a better bowhunter.


lmao!!


----------



## Hunter2678

Well I saw some pics courtesy of a pal...didnt know playboy focused so much below the waistline now...not that Im complaining..


----------



## masonbanta

someone pm me a link


----------



## apollo610

What pecific issue of Playboy do I need to get to see Kayce?
Thanks


----------



## masonbanta

LOL gotta see what the hubbub is all about


----------



## Hunter2678

masonbanta said:


> LOL gotta see what the hubbub is all about


you seen one naked girl you've seen em all :wink:


----------



## masonbanta

Lol!


----------



## Buckeye7922

Hunter2678 said:


> you seen one naked girl you've seen em all :wink:


My saying goes: " after you see one girl naked.... you want to see them all"


----------



## apollo610

I take it the regular September issue is not correct?


----------



## sawtoothscream

this thread just gets better and better. so funny.

BTW: great pics kayce


----------



## jkcerda

BowHunterChck13 said:


> View attachment 1147573


----------



## Hunter2678

jkcerda said:


> you still mad cause we broke up? :noidea:
> 
> 
> I am an equal opportunity stalker :amen:


----------



## jkcerda

thats for the PM, that was AWESOME


----------



## rutjunky

Anyone got a link?


----------



## APAsuphan

Go to playboysallnaturals.com


----------



## BowHunterChck13

The dang rooster won't leave me alone....he must know my pics are up as well..


----------



## jkcerda

Hot, HOT, HOT


----------



## jkcerda

APAsuphan said:


> Go to playboysallnaturals.com


not the same as getting them personally :amen:


----------



## holger_danske

APAsuphan said:


> Go to playboysallnaturals.com


whelp... I'm done. *FIRST!* :wink:


----------



## Iluvatar

someone send me a PM please!


----------



## jkcerda

Iluvatar said:


> someone send me a PM please!


sure, Ill attach pics of myself to it, that ok?


----------



## jawmarq

now if i could only convince myself that playboy was a hunting mag...


----------



## Hunter2678

Musgrat said:


> Turned everyone into beaver hunters.


understatement of the yr award goes to you bro...:beer:


----------



## ss243b

Wow.....nice pictures ........its like the rut in here


----------



## Hunter2678

jkcerda said:


> not the same as getting them personally :amen:


makes you feel cheap and unimportant huh?


----------



## jkcerda

Hunter2678 said:


> makes you feel cheap and unimportant huh?


:kiss:


----------



## ss243b

Kayce if u attract deer like u do guys, i would like to use you as a decoy that way i can tag out early. Focusing on the shot would be rough thoough


----------



## holger_danske

ss243b said:


> Kayce if u attract deer



is it time for one of those tampon deer lure threads already? :dontknow:


----------



## WANNABE69

Archery and Porn on the same site!!! Friggin Awesome!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Coldone

ttt


----------



## kravguy

WANNABE69 said:


> Archery and Porn on the same site!!! Friggin Awesome!!!:thumbs_up


Preach on my Brotha


----------



## holger_danske

Hunter2678 said:


> I wonder why?..perv!!!


I'm workin' hard for the money :wink:


----------



## rutjunky

More pics please


----------



## myowndog

Thanks Holger. I'm glad somebody subscribes.


----------



## mikecs4life

Awesome Pics. Congrats. This thread will be epic for years to come.


----------



## jkcerda

myowndog said:


> Thanks Holger. I'm glad somebody subscribes.


yeah, same here


----------



## BowHunterChck13

I apologize for not answering any PMs right now...I am currently washing and packing 30 dozen eggs at the farm I work at...


----------



## jkcerda

BowHunterChck13 said:


> I apologize for not answering any PMs right now...I am currently washing and packing 30 dozen eggs at the farm I work at...


:kiss:


----------



## Hunter2678

Kayce my dear, will you be working with any of those other girls on that site anytime soon?...


----------



## holger_danske

jkcerda said:


> yours? :noidea: send it anyway :amen:


PM sent. Enjoy :thumbs_up


----------



## jkcerda

holger_danske said:


> PM sent. Enjoy :thumbs_up


you and slippy? wow, thanks


----------



## rodney482

Closed for cleaning...


----------



## rodney482

Cleaned


----------



## J-Daddy

rodney482 said:


> Cleaned


Time to filthy it back up then...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwhnter4life

Well wonder if all the publicity did the girl good? See she is lurking on AT today.....


----------



## iceman14

God Bless America.


----------



## Kb83

Forgot all about this one. Going to have to look at the pics again to refresh my memory. 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## lovetohunt93

Man this is just one of the classic AT threads. It will go down in AT history for sure. LOL


----------



## ruffme

Kb83 said:


> Forgot all about this one. Going to have to look at the pics again to refresh my memory.
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


This thread sucked.....very few pictures..


----------



## Fortyneck

J-Daddy said:


> Time to filthy it back up then...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mn5503

redruff said:


> This thread sucked.....very few pictures..


Here ya go Red.


----------



## Kb83

redruff said:


> This thread sucked.....very few pictures..


Google my friend. Google. 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## martinarchery27

Some threads never die


----------



## bjmostel

rodney482 said:


> Cleaned


Rodney are you tired of arguing about bows vs crossbows? Never seen this thread you gonna keep me busy for a while.


----------



## rodney482

bjmostel said:


> Rodney are you tired of arguing about bows vs crossbows? Never seen this thread you gonna keep me busy for a while.


That was my plan.. Its a distraction thread.


----------



## CjsPapa0504

rodney482 said:


> That was my plan.. Its a distraction thread.


You have achieved Sir... Well played... :thumbs_up


----------



## TimmyZ7

Rodney, if you bring Rancid back between him a Nuke they will take care of the crossbow threads. He is great for the offseason.


----------



## rutnstrut

TimmyZ7 said:


> Rodney, if you bring Rancid back between him a Nuke they will take care of the crossbow threads. He is great for the offseason.


I wonder if we gave RC and Nuke their own server if they would just troll each other and leave everyone else alone?


----------



## Kb83

TimmyZ7 said:


> Rodney, if you bring Rancid back between him a Nuke they will take care of the crossbow threads. He is great for the offseason.


No. Bad idea. Unless you banish rancid to the warp speed zone. 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## Fortyneck

Kb83 said:


> No. Bad idea. Unless you banish rancid to the warp speed zone.
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


No, man, full inclusion for Rancid! All forums, all seasons!

:RockOn:

FREE RANCID!!!


----------



## DMAX-HD

TimmyZ7 said:


> Rodney, if you bring Rancid back between him a Nuke they will take care of the crossbow threads. He is great for the offseason.


Entertaining to say the least....


----------



## TimmyZ7

Lol. Dmax you and him certainly entertained one another a bit.


----------



## bowtech2006

mn5503 said:


> Here ya go Red.


will take this pic over that whole video and pics of bowhunter chic. Shes cute but its werid saying since shes so young.


----------



## Kb83

bowtech2006 said:


> will take this pic over that whole video and pics of bowhunter chic. Shes cute but its werid saying since shes so young.


There's a video now????? Link please. 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## DMAX-HD

TimmyZ7 said:


> Lol. Dmax you and him certainly entertained one another a bit.


He won. He got kicked off AT and fined by the WDNR.


----------



## DocMort

No balls Rodney. Bring him back. 


🍻🇺🇸🍻


----------



## DocMort

Come on y'all gave W1 a second chance 


🍻🇺🇸🍻


----------



## nicko

Hmmmmmm.......it's interesting that the OP has not posted anything (at all) in almost 1 year and hasn't started a thread in over 1.5 years. She started this thread, probably accumulated about 1/2 of her entire post count on this thread, and then.........POOF!!! Gone. 

Mmmmmm hmmm......


----------



## DocMort

She was online about half hour ago b


🍻🇺🇸🍻


----------



## rodney482

nicko said:


> Hmmmmmm.......it's interesting that the OP has not posted anything (at all) in almost 1 year and hasn't started a thread in over 1.5 years. She started this thread, probably accumulated about 1/2 of her entire post count on this thread, and then.........POOF!!! Gone.
> 
> Mmmmmm hmmm......


She is here... spoke with her via PM.

Maybe she will chime in... maybe she wont..


----------



## rodney482

TimmyZ7 said:


> Rodney, if you bring Rancid back between him a Nuke they will take care of the crossbow threads. He is great for the offseason.


Rancid is back... just uses a different username.. and flies low so as not to be spotted.


----------



## cbrunson

She seems like a nice gal. Clothing or not, she'd be welcome at my campfire.


----------



## Kb83

rodney482 said:


> Rancid is back... just uses a different username.. and flies low so as not to be spotted.


What???

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## JimPic

BowHunterChck13 said:


> And for the record..PLEASE do not think that I am seeking attention...my initial reason for making this thread was to seriously find out if there were any models for playboy you have come across that hunt. Thats all. It is actually shocking how much information I've been able to find on PETA and how little I have been able to find on bunnys that love the outdoors..


Since you're a Bunny, why don't you contact the office and ask them. I'm sure they have files on every girl that posed for them


----------



## dblungem

rodney482 said:


> Rancid is back... just uses a different username.. and flies low so as not to be spotted.


Thanks Rod, you just completely ruined my morning... Imagine him starting a thread on baiting, then switch to yet another user name to tell us all how baiting is not ethical, legal.. on the same thread debating his own statements....classic.


----------



## jacobh

Is she beautiful??? Yes but I do find it weird this thread disappeared for how long and now it's back. Kayce if u want to promote hunting and all that why not pose in furs and stuff like this to show your stance against PETA or is that against the rules? I just figured that showing your stance is better then just voicing it but maybe Im wrong. Like I said your stance is great for hunting and best of luck with your future


----------



## DMAX-HD

rodney482 said:


> Rancid is back... just uses a different username.. and flies low so as not to be spotted.


There has been a great disturbance in the force.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mx2hunter

trucker3573 said:


> ?? Gotta get with the times...no fur as just about all women (esp young ones) shave now a days. Geeze....LOL.
> 
> Lmao yeah no fur. Its not the 30s hahaha
> 
> Sent from my galaxy s3 on tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## rodney482

dblungem said:


> Thanks Rod, you just completely ruined my morning... Imagine him starting a thread on baiting, then switch to yet another user name to tell us all how baiting is not ethical, legal.. on the same thread debating his own statements....classic.


He know if he shows himself... then poof..gone


----------



## jacobh

Ok u know what I mean! U can say ok Im pro hunting but let's face it nobody really cares what u say in these magazines so unless u show your support its on deaf ears. I know I know u have the magazines for the articles not the pics!! Lol




QUOTE=mx2hunter;1067336843]


trucker3573 said:


> ?? Gotta get with the times...no fur as just about all women (esp young ones) shave now a days. Geeze....LOL.
> 
> Lmao yeah no fur. Its not the 30s hahaha
> 
> Sent from my galaxy s3 on tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## Hoyt

Disappointing thread..expected a lot more pictures.


----------



## TimmyZ7

and some of these guys thought they had a chance. She came into your life, showed you a little something and was gone. 

"Frailty thy name is woman" ~ Hamlet


----------



## hunt1up

I did a google image search for "Kayce Pierce Playboy" and a picture of Rodney and his mule deer pops up, LOL!!!


----------



## DMAX-HD

hunt1up said:


> I did a google image search for "Kayce Pierce Playboy" and a picture of Rodney and his mule deer pops up, LOL!!!


Wait!?
Rodney is Kayce and Rancid?

That blows my mind....


----------



## Kb83

DMAX-HD said:


> Wait!?
> Rodney is Kayce and Rancid?
> 
> That blows my mind....


Right. I never expected rodney to be that hot. 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## La Wildman

I bet daddy is real proud !!!


----------



## rodney482

hunt1up said:


> I did a google image search for "Kayce Pierce Playboy" and a picture of Rodney and his mule deer pops up, LOL!!!


Thats awesome!!!


----------



## Movesfast

hunt1up said:


> I did a google image search for "Kayce Pierce Playboy" and a picture of Rodney and his mule deer pops up, LOL!!!


Talk about lingerie shop without a front window.....sheesh


----------



## rodney482

Here is my fav pic


----------



## TimmyZ7

rodney482 said:


> Here is my fav pic


Maybe I am biased but she needs to take a photo without the Bowhunting Forum shirt on...what I mean is with an A/T shirt on.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

Rodney, that is now my favorite pic!...THANK YOU


----------



## Arrcon

Wow and a bowhunterssuperstore too


----------



## MI1

mn5503 said:


> Here ya go Red.


who is this girl.....smokin!!


----------



## Kb83

MI1 said:


> who is this girl.....smokin!!


Lol all you can see are her boobs. Maybe she has a butter face. Or is a man. Haha 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## DocMort

I bet that mn5503 girl friend 


🍻🇺🇸🍻


----------



## TimmyZ7

DocMort said:


> I bet that mn5503 girl friend
> 
> 
> &#55356;&#57211;&#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;&#55356;&#57211;


If this is truly the case we need a him and her pic and to seriously applaud this man!


----------



## mn5503

DocMort said:


> I bet that mn5503 girl friend
> 
> 
> &#55356;&#57211;&#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;&#55356;&#57211;


That is my girlfriend. I can assure you she is smoking hot


----------



## DocMort

Man you guys must not remember his other girl friend thread 


🍻🇺🇸🍻


----------



## mn5503

DocMort said:


> Man you guys must not remember his other girl friend thread
> 
> 
> &#55356;&#57211;&#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;&#55356;&#57211;


Who could forget Ashley.....


----------



## TimmyZ7

:set1_applaud::77:

I applaud you Sir! Your man card is as safe as one can be.


----------



## DocMort

mn5503 said:


> Who could forget Ashley.....


Lmao 


🍻🇺🇸🍻


----------



## catfishmafia76

mn5503 said:


> Who could forget Ashley.....


I had to lol at this one! I pictured you making a face like you were holding a cat poo in your mouth thinking about her!
Ex's. Can't live with'em. Can't burry them in the backyard either.


----------



## hunt1up

mn5503 said:


> Who could forget Ashley.....


Every time I head to the north woods for a fishing trip the women have as much hair as the men.

I know you're a cop, but obviously you are packing more heat than your sidearm! That's my only explanation for the women you land. Well done.


----------

